# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-21ПФС, ПФМ

## RA3DCS

Хотелось для себя уточнить такой момент. 
Очень часто в литературе (даже в статье солидных авторов Е. Арсеньев, Д. Баранов «Истребитель МиГ-21ПФ штрихи к портрету») встречается обозначение МиГ-21ПФМ ( заводской шифр Е-7М ). На самом ли деле МиГ-21ПФМ был отдельной модификацией? Или просто это доработанный Е-7СПС? По другим данным Е-7М это МиГ-21М, МФ. Где-то тут ошибка, которая перекочевала во многие издания.

----------


## Mig

> ... На самом ли деле МиГ-21ПФМ был отдельной модификацией? Или просто это доработанный Е-7СПС?...


ИМХО дело просто в названии... Установка катапульты КМ-1, гондолы тормозного парашюта в основании киля - резко отличали Е-7СПС, тип 94 от предыдущих модификаций. Строго говоря ПФМ отличался от ПФС лишь новым приемопередатчиком "Хром-никель" и системой сигнализации "Сирена-3М" и соответственно расположением их антенн... 

Но "в народе" прижилось звонкое название ПФ*М* (М- модернизированный), а глухое СП*С* (с-с-с-сы-Сдув) осталось только в документах :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> ИМХО дело просто в названии...


Гуляет в литературе множество описаний типов МиГ-21. Думаю это более верный список серийных МиГ-21.

•	МиГ-21Ф (Е-6, "изделие 72") - первый серийный вариант истребителя. Вооружён 2 пушками НР-30. В 1959-1960 годах выпущено 99 самолётов.
•	МиГ-21Ф-13 (Е-6Т, "изделие 74") - серийный истребитель, вооружённый 1 пушкой НР-30 и ракетами К-13 (Р-3С). Выпускался в 1960-1962 годах на авиазаводах №21 (606 самолётов) и "Знамя Труда", а также по лицензии в Китае и Чехословакии. Поставлялся в Польшу, ГДР и Финляндию.
•	МиГ-21ПФ (Е-7, "изделие 76") - модернизированный перехватчик. Отличался форсированным двигателем Р-11Ф2-300 (изд.37Ф2). Выпускался на авиазаводах в Горьком с 1961 года и Москве c 1962. С 1964 года выпускался его экспортный вариант для стран Варшавского договора.
•	МиГ-21ПФС, ПФМ (Е-7СПС, "изделие 94") - перехватчик с системой сдува пограничного слоя. Отличался двигателем Р-11Ф2С-300 (изд. 37Ф2С). на части самолетов, где был установлен двигатель Р-11Ф2-300, система СПС была отключена.
•	МиГ-21Р (Е-7Р, "изделие 94Р") - тактический разведчик. Выпускался в 1966-1971 годах на Горьковском авиазаводе. Применили крыло с 4 точками подвески.
•	МиГ-21С (Е-7С, "изделие 95") - истребитель с увеличенным запасом топлива и РЛС РП-22 "Сапфир". Выпускался в Горьком в 1965-1968 годах.
•	МиГ-21М, МФ (Е-7М, "изделие 96") - экспортный вариант МиГ-21С. Отличался встроенной спаренной пушкой ГШ-23Л и 4 пилонами для ракет Р-3. Выпускался на московском заводе "Знамя Труда" в 1968-1971 годах. Поставлялся в страны Ближнего Востока. С 1973 года выпускался по лицензии в Индии. Двигатель Р-11Ф2С-300. На Польских М, МФ двигатель Р-11Ф2СК-300, на других Р-13-300. МФ выпускался в 1975-1976 годах на Горьковском авиазаводе.
•	МиГ-21СМ (Е-7СМ, "изделие 95М", "изделие 15") - модернизированный истребитель с двигателем Р-13-300. Увеличен состав вооружения. Выпускался в Горьком в 1968-1971 годах.
•	МиГ-21СМТ (Е-7СМТ, "изделие 50") - самолёт с увеличенным запасом топлива. Выпускался в Горьком в 1971-1973 годах. С двигателем Р-13Ф-300.
•	МиГ-21МТ ("изделие 96Б") - экспортный вариант МиГ-21СМТ. В 1971 году завод "Знамя Труда" выпустил небольшую партию 15 шт. Двигатель Р-13Ф-300.
•	МиГ-21У (Е-6У, "изделие 66") - учебный вариант МиГ-21Ф-13. В Тбилиси в 1962-1966 годах изготовлен 181 самолёт. Экспортный вариант выпускал завод "Знамя Труда" в 1964-1968 годах.
•	МиГ-21УС (Е-6УС, "изделие 68") - учебный вариант МиГ-21С. Выпускался в Тбилиси в 1966-1971 годах. Изготовлено 347 самолётов. На экспорт выпускалось "изделие 68А" (до 1970 года).
•	МиГ-21УМ (Е-6УМ, "изделие 69") - учебный вариант МиГ-21ПФМ. Выпускался в Тбилиси с 1971 года. Изготовлено 1133 самолёта. Поставлялся на экспорт.

----------


## APKAH

Ну и самого серийного забыли:
Миг-21БИС (Е-7бис, "изделие 75") - выпущено около 2030 машин на двух заводах:
№21 - 1154(1972-1979),
№30 - 876, на экспорт(1972-1987)

"изделие 68А" - на экспорт, выпускалось в Тбилиси или в Москве ?

----------


## Вован22

Был вариант МиГ-21ПФМ с двигателем Р-13Ф-300.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Был вариант МиГ-21ПФМ с двигателем Р-13Ф-300.


Есть доказательства? Или просто слухи?
Даже пишут, что МФ были с Р-13Ф-300, только никто их не видел.

----------


## Вован22

Нет не слухи. Сам в 1985 году знакомился с инструкцией летчику для МиГ-21ПФМ с двигателем Р-13ф-300.
Даже некоторые данные сохранились из нее.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сам в 1985 году знакомился с инструкцией летчику для МиГ-21ПФМ с двигателем Р-13ф-300.
> Даже некоторые данные сохранились из нее.


Можно посмотреть эти данные?

----------


## Вован22

У меня сохранились данные по предельным установившимся перегрузкам на вираже.
Для 1000м Nуст пред=6,45.( выше чем у СМ) и чуть меньше чем  у СМТ на ЧФ
Для 5000м  как у СМ

----------


## FLOGGER

> знакомился с инструкцией летчику для МиГ-21ПФМ с двигателем Р-13ф-300.


А с самим самолетом знакомиться не довелось?

----------


## Вован22

Видел  на заводе в Горьком в первой половине 80-х.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Видел  на заводе в Горьком в первой половине 80-х.


Выпуск ПФМ закончился в 1966г. В начале 80 Горький выпускал только Бис.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Миг-21БИС (Е-7бис, "изделие 75") - выпущено около 2030 машин на двух заводах:
> №21 - 1154(1972-1979),


Тут видимо снова ошибка Горький выпускал Бис с 1972-1985г.

----------


## Вован22

От того, что выпуск завершился в 66 году, самолеты этой модификации ведь летать не перестали. Летали ПФМ и в 70-ых и в начале 80-ых
Вы про кап ремонт забыли.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Летали ПФМ и в 70-ых и в начале 80-ых
> Вы про кап ремонт забыли.


Про капитальный ремонт помню! Но занимался ли капитальным ремонтом 21 завод, для этого были АРЗ. Да и в документации по ремонту Е-7 и Е-7СПС нет данных по замене двигателя на  Р-13-300 только 37Ф2С.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Видел  на заводе в Горьком в первой половине 80-х.


 Не могла ли это быть просто единственная машина с Р-13Ф-300? Может, для проведения испытаний? А в серии их могло и не быть.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А в серии их могло и не быть.


Разумеется не могло двигатель Р-13Ф-300 появился в 1971году.

----------


## Вован22

На капитальном ремонте меняли двигатель.
Инициатива замены исходила( рассказывал военпред завода) от вьетнамцев. Потом такие машины поступали и  другим друзьям СССР.
По рассказу одного летчика, в учебных полках ВВС СССР были замечены эти машины. Но это то, что не взяли друзья( был срыв контракта).
Сколько было трудно сказать. Одно время слышал, что их называли МиГ-21ПФМА.

Кстати инструкция летчику была не МаПовская а МО СССР. А Наши врядли бы под один самолет стали выпускать ее и еще не в одном экземпляре.

----------


## APKAH

> Тут видимо снова ошибка Горький выпускал Бис с 1972-1985г.


 Для Горького это было-бы довольно круто -  полномасштабное пр-во всех модификаций Миг-25(с 1969), с 1976 года запустили Миг-31, а в 1985 запустили Миг-29уб. Тянуть устаревший тип Миг-21бис наверное и места бы  нехватило, притом сомневаюсь что ВВС СССР нуждалось в таком устаревшем типе в 1985 году, когда полным ходом в полках осваивался Миг-29.
 Другое дело экспорт, на на экспорт "бис" выпускался на заводе №30, с 1972 по 1987 - построено 876 машин.

----------


## muk33

> Был вариант МиГ-21ПФМ с двигателем Р-13Ф-300.


Может Р-13-300? Без "Ф". Такими после ремонта оснащали МиГ-21С Качинского ВВАУЛ. А мой товарищ, закончивший Харьковское ВВАУЛ в 1986 году уверяет, что у них даже были ПФ-ы, оснащенные Р-13-300.

----------


## Вован22

Да Р-13-300. Ставился так же на МФ,СМ
Р-13ф-300 на СМТ ставился, там ЧР введен

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да Р-13-300. Ставился так же на МФ,СМ
> Р-13ф-300 на СМТ ставился, там ЧР введен


Все эти данные подтверждены документально, и не вызывают сомнения. 
А вот наличие Р-13Ф-300 на ПФМ – пока только слухи. Человеческая память оказывается очень ненадежная штука. И имеет свойство путать события и добавлять того, чего на самом деле не было.
Пока не будет документальных доказательств – это пусть останется просто как  «байки авиаторов».

----------


## Fighter

> Для Горького это было-бы довольно круто -  полномасштабное пр-во всех модификаций Миг-25(с 1969), с 1976 года запустили Миг-31, а в 1985 запустили Миг-29уб. Тянуть устаревший тип Миг-21бис наверное и места бы  нехватило, притом сомневаюсь что ВВС СССР нуждалось в таком устаревшем типе в 1985 году, когда полным ходом в полках осваивался Миг-29.
>  Другое дело экспорт, на на экспорт "бис" выпускался на заводе №30, с 1972 по 1987 - построено 876 машин.


Листок  Горьковского завода.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кто уточнит такой момент?
На самолетах Е-7 закрылки имели два положения (выпущен, убран) на самолетах Е-7СПС закрылки имеют три положения (убран, взлет, посадка). На самолетах с двигателем 37Ф2  в целях обеспечения нормальной эксплуатации система СПС была отключена. При этом с самолета сняты воздушные трубопроводы. На патрубки системы СПС установлены заглушки.
Сколько положений имели закрылки на этих самолетах?

----------


## FLOGGER

А разве на Р37Ф2 была СПС? Не на 37Ф2С? Разве на взлете и посадке закрылки выпускаются одинаково? На взлете угол выпуска меньше, чем на посадке. По-моему, так.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А разве на Р37Ф2 была СПС? Не на 37Ф2С? Разве на взлете и посадке закрылки выпускаются одинаково? На взлете угол выпуска меньше, чем на посадке. По-моему, так.


Р-37Ф2 стояли на части серийных самолетов Е-7СПС, соответственно система СПС на таких самолетах была отключена. Видимо взлетное положение закрылков появилось на МиГ-21СПС а на ПФ, Ф-13, Ф было одно положение.

----------


## FLOGGER

Посмотрел т\о на Ф-13 и ПФ там действительно указан  только макс. угол выпуска: 24,5 и 24,0 град. соответственно. Просмотрел фото того и другого на взлете-посадке -трудно судить об угле выпуска: одинаковый или нет. Думаю, что уважаемые Fighter или muk33 ответят точно. Самому интересно стало, т. к. раньше был уверен, что углы разные.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Посмотрел т\о на Ф-13 и ПФ там действительно указан  только макс. угол выпуска: 24,5 и 24,0 град. соответственно. .


Смотрим описание на МиГ-21У (Е-6У изделие 66) 
Максимальный угол отклонения закрылка 24 градуса 30 минут.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Смотрим описание на МиГ-21У (Е-6У изделие 66)


На МиГ-21УМ (тип-69) закрылки выпускались при взлете на 25° при посадке на угол 45°
Имелся трехпозиционный цилиндр закрылков.

----------


## Fighter

> Р-37Ф2 стояли на части серийных самолетов Е-7СПС, соответственно система СПС на таких самолетах была отключена. Видимо взлетное положение закрылков появилось на МиГ-21СПС а на ПФ, Ф-13, Ф было одно положение.


 На МиГ-21ф, ф-13, ПФ и У были два положения закрылков убрано и выпущено (24 град на взлете и посадке). Далее с ПФМ (были по моему у нас в Каче и ПФС) и УС с системой СПС появилось третье положение выпуска "посадка" 45 град. С СПС посадка стала гораздо проще -  при меньших углах атаки нос на выравнивании уже не закрывал полосу.

----------


## FLOGGER

В общем, я так и предполагал (написано выше), но думал, что это на всех модификациях. Тут я ошибался.
P.S. А где на "клаве" значок градус? Не могу найти...

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  на клаве нету, копипаст из символов "ворда"

----------


## timsz

° Alt+0176 на цифровой клавиатуре.

----------


## FLOGGER

> ° Alt+0176 на цифровой клавиатуре.


° - получилось, спасибо!

----------


## Иваныч

В теме не упоминается,был ещё МИГ-21 БИС-М.На нём был установлен РСБН,имелась возможность захода на посадку в автоматическом режиме,помоему до 50м.система вела.

----------


## FLOGGER

БИС-М это его официальное название? А какой это был тип, 75?
P.S.Обратите внимание, что тема по ПФС-ПФМ.

----------


## AndyK

Миг-21БИС с РБСН официально обозначался как Миг-21БИС без всяких префиксов.

----------


## RA3DCS

На МиГ-21У (изделие 66) с 7 самолета 6 серии в отличие от ранее выпущенных самолетов устанавливалось крыло, оборудованное под систему сдува пограничного слоя СПС с закрылком новой конструкции. На этом крыле, на участке внутри крыла перед закрылком вмонтирован патрубок воздушного канала системы СПС.  Применен трехпозиционный цилиндр выпуска, и уборки закрылка, но закрылок при взлете и посадке выпускался только на 25°, неиспользуемый штуцер на цилиндре был заглушен.
Значит, систему сдува пограничного слоя предусмотрели давно, но применять стали только на самолетах МиГ-21СПС и выше.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну да, когда появился Р-11Ф2С-300. Может, планировалось на АРЗ заменять двигатели? Тогда и СПС на изд.66 можно было бы задействовать.
 А за новость спасибо, на знал, что на 21У ставили закрылки, доработанные под СПС.

----------


## muk33

Скорее сработала система унификации (перестали делать старые крылья и кили). Нам так объясняли. В середине 80-х в Каче было два вида МиГ-21У : первый тип с узким килем (без САРПП), нижним тормозным парашютом и выдвижными (щелевыми) закрылками. И второй с контейнером ТП в основании широкого (по типу 21ПФМ) киля с лючком САРПП и закрылками осевого типа, как на боевых с СПСом. Закрылки на обоих типах выпускались на 25 градусов (в кабине было 2 кнопки).

----------


## RA3DCS

> .... первый тип с узким килем (без САРПП), нижним тормозным парашютом и выдвижными (щелевыми) закрылками. И второй с контейнером ТП в основании широкого (по типу 21ПФМ) киля ....


На изделие 66 устанавливался тормозной парашют ПТ-21. С самолета № 08665106 устанавливался парашют верхнего расположения ПТ-8252-62.

----------


## FLOGGER

> с контейнером ТП в основании широкого (по типу 21ПФМ) киля с лючком САРПП и закрылками осевого типа,


Уважаемый muk33, спасибо. Теперь я уже точно буду знать, что были изд. 66 с верхним ТП и закрылком по типу СПС. Скажите, а были ПФы с  такими закрылками?

----------


## muk33

Не знаю, мы летали уже на "С" -ках.

----------


## Migarius

> Хотелось для себя уточнить такой момент. 
> Очень часто в литературе (даже в статье солидных авторов Е. Арсеньев, Д. Баранов «Истребитель МиГ-21ПФ штрихи к портрету») встречается обозначение МиГ-21ПФМ ( заводской шифр Е-7М ). На самом ли деле МиГ-21ПФМ был отдельной модификацией? Или просто это доработанный Е-7СПС? По другим данным Е-7М это МиГ-21М, МФ. Где-то тут ошибка, которая перекочевала во многие издания.


Уважаемый, RA3DCS!
У меня сложилось впечатление, что упомянутую Вами статью Е. Арсеньева и Д. Баранова Вы видели, но не читали. В ней на стр. 38-39 вполне понятно, на мой взгляд, рассказано, что и как было в эпопее МиГ-21ПФС - МиГ-21ПФМ. Не буду её в очередной раз цитировать, а отмечу лишь следующее. Приведённая на стр. 38 фотография кабины Е-7М (см. ниже) явно переснята из Технического отчёта ОКБ-155 за 1961 год, что находится в Российском государственном архиве экономики (фонд 29, опись 1, часть 1, дело 1927). В этом же архиве есть годовые отчёты завода №155 (ОКБ-155), в которых Е-7М впервые упоминается в отчёте за 1960 год (фонд 29, опись 1, часть 1, дело 1386, лист 12). Если быть более точным то разработка Е-7М была задана решением ВПК от 22 декабря 1960 года. Не рановато-ли для МиГ-21М и тем более МиГ-21МФ. :Smile:  По отчётам завода №155 за 1960, 1961, 1962, 1963 и 1964 гг. можно проследить динамику работ по созданию Е-7М от начала разработки до рекомендации к принятию на вооружение по результатам госиспытаний, что и нашло своё отражение в статье «Истребитель МиГ-21ПФ. Штрихи к портрету». Таким образом можно утверждать, что Е. Арсеньев и Д. Баранов в своём исследовании опирались на первоисточник, т.е. архивные документы разработчика - ОКБ-155. Отсюда возникает вопрос, что скрывается под выражением "По другим данным Е-7М это МиГ-21М, МФ"?

С уважением и наилучшими пожеланиями,
Migarius

----------


## Migarius

> Был вариант МиГ-21ПФМ с двигателем Р-13Ф-300.


Действительно был такой самолёт. Если быть точным, то назывался он МиГ-21ПФМО и стоял на нём Р-13-300. Вариант комплектации назывался БО. Система наведения "Лазурь" на нём не устанавливалась. Поставлялся на экспорт в одну из дружественных стран в 1968-1969 гг.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Migarius, большое спасибо за информацию.
 Один еще вопрос: значит ПФМ с Р-13 было выпущено много? И в наших ВВС их не было?

----------


## Migarius

> Уважаемый Migarius, большое спасибо за информацию.
>  Один еще вопрос: значит ПФМ с Р-13 было выпущено много? И в наших ВВС их не было?


Сколько выпустили МиГ-21ПФМО с Р-13-300 сказать не могу, но явно не один-два. В наших ВВС МиГ-21ПФМ с Р-13-300 скорее всего были, но оснащённые новой силовой установкой при капремонте, о чём и писал _muk33_ в посте №20. В дополнение к его словам скажу, что упомянутый мной в другой ветке МиГ-21С с красным бортовым номером 44, который был переоборудован в МиГ-21ДП по программе "Кречет", также получил в процессе службы вместо Р-11Ф2С-300 двигатель Р-13-300. Это произошло в апреле 1981 г. при капремонте на 562-м АРЗ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно. Спасибо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уважаемый, RA3DCS!
> У меня сложилось впечатление, что упомянутую Вами статью Е. Арсеньева и Д. Баранова Вы видели, но не читали. ..... Отсюда возникает вопрос, что скрывается под выражением "По другим данным Е-7М это МиГ-21М, МФ"?


Ну почему не читал, читал и считаю эту статью самой достоверной из всех имеющихся по истории 21. Но есть один момент цитата: 
Дальнейшим развитием истребителя- перехватчика МиГ-21ПФС стал МиГ-21ПФМ, получивший заводской шифр Е-7М.
Далее…. В 1964 году самолет Е-7М успешно прошел госиспытания и рекомендован  к принятию на вооружение. Однако новое прицельное оборудование было внедрено в серию только на модификации МиГ-21С (Е-7С). Далее ……Стоит отметить, что МиГ-21ПФМ сохранил такие же заводские обозначения, как МиГ-21ПФС – Е-7СПС и тип 94.

Что же получается сперва имел заводской шифр Е-7М а после сохранил обозначение Е-7СПС. Что-то не стыковка выходит.
Уважаемый Мигариус пожалуйста прокомментируйте данное утверждение!!!!
Судя по подробностям приведенных Вами в сообщении Вы являетесь или автором данной статьи или, по крайней мере, имели к ней отношение.
Кроме авторов статьи архивов ОКБ никто не видел возможно по документам этот прототип самолета и проходил под обозначение Е-7М но согласитесь это никак не заводской шифр серийного самолета. 
А заводской шифр Е-7М получил другой самолет тип 96А.

----------


## Migarius

> Ну почему не читал, читал и считаю эту статью самой достоверной из всех имеющихся по истории 21. Но есть один момент цитата: 
> Дальнейшим развитием истребителя- перехватчика МиГ-21ПФС стал МиГ-21ПФМ, получивший заводской шифр Е-7М.
> Далее…. В 1964 году самолет Е-7М успешно прошел госиспытания и рекомендован  к принятию на вооружение. Однако новое прицельное оборудование было внедрено в серию только на модификации МиГ-21С (Е-7С). Далее ……Стоит отметить, что МиГ-21ПФМ сохранил такие же заводские обозначения, как МиГ-21ПФС – Е-7СПС и тип 94.
> 
> Что же получается сперва имел заводской шифр Е-7М а после сохранил обозначение Е-7СПС. Что-то не стыковка выходит.
> Уважаемый Мигариус пожалуйста прокомментируйте данное утверждение!!!!
> Судя по подробностям приведенных Вами в сообщении Вы являетесь или автором данной статьи или, по крайней мере, имели к ней отношение.
> Кроме авторов статьи архивов ОКБ никто не видел возможно по документам этот прототип самолета и проходил под обозначение Е-7М но согласитесь это никак не заводской шифр серийного самолета. 
> А заводской шифр Е-7М получил другой самолет тип 96А.


А что тут комментировать. Главное не мешать всё в кучу и отделять заводской шифр разработчика от шифров заводов-изготовителей. Такая же петрушка была с МиГ-19. В ОКБ-155 (завод №155) он проходил как СМ-9, а на горьковском заводе №21 - как СМ-2 и тип 59. Дело в том, что первоначально в серии на заводе №21 начали осваивать СМ-2 с двигателями АМ-5 после прохождения им государственных испытаний. Но в это время подоспел АМ-9. В ОКБ-155 оснастили двумя АМ-9 второй опытный экземпляр СМ-2, который в свою очередь получил заводской шифр СМ-9. Самолёт на испытаниях показал более высокие лётные данные, и было принято решение о запуске его в серию ещё на этапе заводских испытаний. К этому времени завод №21 уже провёл большую работу по подготовке производства и выпуску рабочих чертежей и технической документации СМ-2. Тратить время и средства на переработку всего пригодного для выпуска МиГ-19 чертёжного хозяйства и техдокументации сочли нерезонным. Вот и остался серийный МиГ-19 на горьковском авиазаводе под шифром СМ-2. Тем не менее, мы всегда ассоциируем МиГ-19 с заводским шифром СМ-9, под которым он проходил у разработчика, т.е. в ОКБ-155, а не с СМ-2, который он имел на заводе №21. Отмечу также, что серийные МиГ-19, на которых в ОКБ-155 отрабатывали различные неуправляемые реактивные снаряды, проходили в ОКБ-155 именно как СМ-2 и их заводские шифры отличались друг от друга только литерами – СМ-2А, СМ-2Б, СМ-2В, СМ-2Г и т.д. Да и по жизни в выпускаемой документации (эксплуатационные бюллетени, листки уточнения и т.п.) МиГ-19 также проходил именно как СМ-2. Для примера можно привести и «Инструкцию ГК-151 по балансировке самолётов СМ-2 в войсковых частях».
Так и с МиГ-21ПФС и МиГ-21ПФМ. По сути, первая машина плавно превращалась во вторую. А перерабатывать на серийном заводе под новые шифры всю документацию дело хлопотное и в таких условиях явно ненужное.
Что касается документов ОКБ-155, то в Российском государственном архиве экономики с ними может ознакомиться любой исследователь, а не только Е. Арсеньев и Д. Баранов. Если конечно он этого захочет. С ними, например, знакомились В. Проклов, Г. Серов, Н. Якубович и многие другие исследователи.
Ну а приведённый Вами пример, это далеко не первоисточник, а как говориться седьмая вода на киселе. С коих пор, шифры изделий устанавливает не разработчик или завод-изготовитель, а эксплуатант, тем более в лице Министерства обороны Польши? Для себя они могли писать всё что угодно. Как, например, в ГДР придумывали для 21-х свои названия типа МиГ-21У-400, МиГ-21У-600, МиГ-21СПС, МиГ-21СПС-К, МиГ-21бис-САУ. Да и в Интернете есть книга «Самолет 96А. Руководство по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию ГК-300. Книга VI. Авиационное оборудование». Что-то там про Е-7М ни слова.

С уважением и наилучшими пожеланиями,
Migarius

----------


## RA3DCS

> Главное не мешать всё в кучу и отделять заводской шифр разработчика от шифров заводов-изготовителей.


Вот именно, тут правильней будет признать, что не МиГ-21ПФМ получил заводской шифр Е-7М, а прототип в ОКБ проходил под кодом Е-7М. И этот код к заводскому коду МиГ-21ПФМ не имеет отношения.





> Интернете есть книга «Самолет 96А. Руководство по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию ГК-300. Книга VI. Авиационное оборудование». Что-то там про Е-7М ни слова.


Вы приводите пример эксплуатационной документации.
А в эксплуатационной документации шифр завода почти (практически) не встречается. Там используется или войсковое обозначение или тип изделия. Вот примеры.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ну а вот в ремонтной (заводской документации) фигурирует в основном именно заводской код.

----------


## Migarius

> Вот именно, тут правильней будет признать, что не МиГ-21ПФМ получил заводской шифр Е-7М, а прототип в ОКБ проходил под кодом Е-7М. И этот код к заводскому коду МиГ-21ПФМ не имеет отношения.


Уважаемый RA3DCS!
Вижу, что статью Вы видели и читали. Извините, но у меня складывается впечатление, что Вы не совсем понимаете прочитанное, так как пытаетесь доказать, то, что в статье и отражено. :Smile: 
Давайте вернёмся к ней вновь. Открываем страницу 38 журнала М-хобби №4 за 2000 год. Читаем процитированные Вами строки: _«Дальнейшим развитием истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-21ПФС стал МиГ-21ПФМ, получивший заводской шифр Е-7М»_. Здесь речь идёт о ЗАВОДСКОМ шифре разработчика, т.е. ОКБ-155, а вернее опытного ЗАВОДА №155. Именно ШИФР, а не код (см. фото фрагмента из годового отчёта завода №155 за 1957 г.). Далее пропускаем всю эпопею по созданию и испытанию машины, а также информацию о том, что МиГ-21ПФМ получил в серии. На странице 39 вновь читаем процитированные Вами строки: _«Стоит отметить, что МиГ-21ПФМ сохранил такие же заводские обозначения, как МиГ-21ПФС – Е-7СПС и тип 94»_. А вот здесь речь идёт уже об обозначениях завода №21, так как повествование уже пошло не о разработке и испытаниях, а о серии.
Но позвольте, главный в создании самолёта не серийный завод, а разработчик. Поэтому и следует считать, что МиГ-19 (тип 59) это СМ-9 (шифр разработчика), а не СМ-2 (шифр серийного завода), как и МиГ-21ПФМ – Е-7М (шифр разработчика), а не Е-7СПС (шифр серийного завода). В этом вопросе должно быть ЕДИНООБРАЗИЕ, иначе можно в такие дебри залезть, что голова кругом пойдёт. Одна эпопея с шифрами МиГ-17П и МиГ-17ПФ чего стоит, но это уже другая история.

----------


## Migarius

> Вы приводите пример эксплуатационной документации.
> А в эксплуатационной документации шифр завода почти (практически) не встречается. Там используется или войсковое обозначение или тип изделия. Вот примеры.


Жаль горьковский авиазавод об этом постулате ничего не знал, иначе не выпускал бы вот такую эксплуатационную документацию :Smile:

----------


## Migarius

> Может Р-13-300? Без "Ф". Такими после ремонта оснащали МиГ-21С Качинского ВВАУЛ. А мой товарищ, закончивший Харьковское ВВАУЛ в 1986 году уверяет, что у них даже были ПФ-ы, оснащенные Р-13-300.


Уважаемый _muk33_!
Ваш товарищ прав на все 100%.
После выработки ресурса двигателями Р-11Ф2-300 и Р-11Ф2С-300 вместо них разрешалось устанавливать двигатели Р-13-300:
- на самолетах типа 76, 94 и 94Р по бюллетеням 21-1109ДМ-АБ и 95/107Э;
- на самолётах типа 68 и 69 по бюллетеням 51/21У-481ДМ-АБ, 51/21У-509Э и 95/110Э.

----------


## RA3DCS

> _«Дальнейшим развитием истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-21ПФС стал МиГ-21ПФМ, получивший заводской шифр Е-7М»_. Здесь речь идёт о ЗАВОДСКОМ шифре разработчика, т.е. ОКБ-155, а вернее опытного ЗАВОДА №155..


Уважаемый Мигариус, давайте не будем переиначивать, в статье написано, то, что написано! 

Никаким образом из статьи это не следует, более того следуя хронологии изложения материала возникает мнение, что проект ОКБ под кодом Е-7М никаким образом не связан с серийным самолетом МиГ-21ПФМ, а являлся отработкой более перспективной модели.
Пожалуйста, ответьте на вопрос: что именно МиГ-21ПФМ получил от проекта ОКБ под кодом Е-7М? Все-то прицельное оборудование, что было отработано на Е-7М, получил МиГ-21С. 
Не следует, ли признать, что МиГ-21ПФМ явился просто текущей модернизацией МиГ-21СПС (Е-7СПС)?  С 20 серии модернизировали РЛС РП-21М, вернули радиовысотомер РВ-УМ, в радиокомпас АРК-10 добавили счетчик дальности, предусмотрели подвеску контейнера ГП-9.

----------


## Кацперский

> _«Дальнейшим развитием истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-21ПФС стал МиГ-21ПФМ, получивший заводской шифр Е-7М»_. Здесь речь идёт о ЗАВОДСКОМ шифре разработчика, т.е. ОКБ-155, а вернее опытного ЗАВОДА №155


А что такое самолёт Е-7М, в войсках получивший обозначение МиГ-21М? Чьё это обозначение? Честно говоря я впервые встречаюсь с такой трактовкой: шифр ОПЫТНОГО завода. Под термином "завод" везде понимается завод строящий ЛА серийно. И независимо от того, кто выпускал техдокументацию (ОКБ или завод) Е-7 всегда считался шифром разработчика (ОКБ), а цифровое обозначение типа - заводским.
Если можно выложить вырезку из какого-либо документа с обозначением Е-7М как опытном МиГ-21ПФМ, буду благодарен.

Что касается отличий между МиГ-21ПФС и МиГ-21ПФМ. Бывало, что они отличались исключительно обозначением и номером серии - так не понимаю о каком "дальнейшем развитии МиГ-21ПФС" идёт речь.

----------


## RA3DCS

Приводя в порядок сканы *ТО по МиГ-21ПФ книга 4, Авиационное оборудование, часть1 электрооборудование*. Обнаружил:
Что в конце книги вырезаны два листа и сделана такая запись: 
Стр. 87-88-89-90 уничтожены согласно приказу ГУ ВВС. № 0321
От 25.11.72г.

Узнал, что на этих листах было приложение: 
Отличие в электрооборудовании для самолетов вооруженных ракетами РС-2-УС.
Что, получается ракеты РС-2-УС на ПФ с 72 года уже не применяли?
Если применялись, тогда зачем приказом ГУ ВВС предписывалось уничтожить из описание использование ракет РС-2-УС на МиГ-21ПФ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос интересный. Я что-то вообще не припомню, чтоб мне попадались фото наших ПФов с РС-2. По-моему, только с К-13  я видел. У "братьев" да, долго летали с РС-2,  а у нас? Не могу сказать, не знаю. Олег, наверное, знает.

----------


## RA3DCS

Если немного вернуться к началу темы.
МиГ-21СПС, МиГ-21ПФС, МиГ-21ПФМ, Е-7СПС, тип-94, изделие-94. Как правило, во всех изданиях по МиГ-21 эти машины делятся на две различные модификации.
С момента выпуска 1963 года он назывался  самолет Е-7 (тип-94) оборудованный системой СПС и СПРД,  временная инструкция  № ГК-113, дополнение к инструкции № ГК-076.	
В 1967-68 году выходит инструкция ГК-194 где самолет уже именуется МиГ-21ПФМ. Многие исследователи до сих пор спорят, где проходила грань превращения (Е-7 оборудованного системой СПС) в МиГ-21ПФМ. Одни считают эту грань появлением кресла СК-3 (КМ-1) и соответственно неподвижного  козырька фонаря кабины, другие появлением киля увеличенной площади, третьи появлением модернизированной РЛС, возвращением  радиовысотомера РВ-УМ и добавление  в АРК-10 счетчика дальности. Только была ли она эта грань?
Еще что интересно инструкция ГК-194 с обозначением МиГ-21ПФМ  выходит в 1968 году, когда выпуск  (изделие, тип-94) на Горьковском заводе уже прекращен. 
Давайте с этим разберемся!
Может, кто предъявить документ, в котором имеется обозначение самолета МиГ-21ПФМ с датой выпуска не позднее 1966-67 года?

----------


## RA3DCS

Я пока нашел упоминание в документации обозначение МиГ-21ПФМ только с 1966 года.

----------


## Lans2

правильно ли считать, что ПФС внешне можно отличить от ПФ наличием контейнера тормозного парашюта у основания киля? а ПФМ другой конструкцией фонаря, с откидывающейся вбок створкой?

----------


## RA3DCS

> правильно ли считать, что ПФС внешне можно отличить от ПФ наличием контейнера тормозного парашюта у основания киля? а ПФМ другой конструкцией фонаря, с откидывающейся вбок створкой?


Если быть более точным, ПФС отличается от ПФ именно наличием системы СПС и соответственно закрылком другой конструкции со сдувом пограничного слоя. А  ПФМ и ПФС – это один и тот же самолет, который получил наименование ПФМ уже в процессе эксплуатации, после того как серийный выпуск их был прекращен.

----------


## Lans2

да но я говорил именно о внешних отличиях по которым можно было бы различить внешне эти мод.

----------


## lindr

> после того как серийный выпуск их был прекращен


После того как серийный выпуск изделия 940 был прекращен  для ВВС. 94А и прочие шли в серии как ПФМ 

Не путать с БУ советскими с ПФС/ПФМ для Болгарии, Монголии и.т.д.




> да но я говорил именно о внешних отличиях по которым можно было бы различить внешне эти мод.


ПФС и ПФМ для СССР (изделие 94-0) это один и тот же самолет.

----------


## Lans2

> А  ПФМ и ПФС – это один и тот же самолет, который получил наименование ПФМ уже в процессе эксплуатации, после того как серийный выпуск их был прекращен.


но Арсеньев и Баранов пишут например о ПФМ в серии

----------


## Lans2

тогда возникает вопрос, фонарь с неподвижным козырьком получили машины будучи еще ПФС? А в ходе ремонта и доработок ранее построенные машины получали такой фонарь?

----------


## lindr

> но Арсеньев и Баранов пишут например о ПФМ в серии


Для советских самолетов ПФС=ПФМ

94210818	ПФС	№21				СССР		потерян 06.10.64

В документах расследования он шел как ПФС

94210819	ПФС	№21				СССР		потерян 13.10.67

В документах расследования он шел как ПФМ

----------


## lindr

> тогда возникает вопрос, фонарь с неподвижным козырьком получили машины будучи еще ПФС?


ДА

94211221	ПФС	№21				СССР		фонарь нового типа




> в ходе ремонта и доработок ранее построенные машины получали такой фонарь?


сомнительно, но уточните у RA3DCS, он спец по МиГ-21. :Cool:

----------


## Lans2

> Для советских самолетов ПФС=ПФМ


мне что непонятно... то есть в определенный период времени все ПФС стали именовать ПФМ? или все же только часть машин получила такой индекс (имеющая например некую сумму изменений), а ранние машины по прежнему именовались ПФС?

----------


## RA3DCS

> мне что непонятно... то есть в определенный период времени все ПФС стали именовать ПФМ?


Совершенно верно, и момент этот определяется 1966-67 годом с выходом новых версий руководящих документов ( Инструкции летчику, Инструкции по эксплуатации…и т.д..)
Например, в инструкции по эксплуатации ГК-194 издания 1967 года самолет называется МиГ-21ПФМ но, имеет и сидение СК, и фонарь кабины с креслом КМ-1.

----------


## RA3DCS

В строевых частях эти модификации не отличали. К примеру в Харьковском ВВАУЛе поверх книг по Е-7СПС, сделали карандашом запись МиГ-21ПФМ и в таком виде ими пользовались летчики, ИТС и курсанты.

----------


## Lans2

> Совершенно верно, и момент этот определяется 1966-67 годом с выходом новых версий руководящих документов ( Инструкции летчику, Инструкции по эксплуатации…и т.д..)


а есть соображения с чем это связано?

----------


## Mig

> В строевых частях эти модификации не отличали. К примеру в Харьковском ВВАУЛе поверх книг по Е-7СПС, сделали карандашом запись МиГ-21ПФМ и в таком виде ими пользовались летчики, ИТС и курсанты.


Мой отец (царство ему Небесное), который начинал свою службу на МиГ-21Ф (нач. группы РТО ТЭЧ полка) и закончил на МиГ-21БИС (ст. инженером по РЭО уч. полка Б-ского училища) на все мои пристрастные вопросы по поводу ПФ (ранних и поздних), ПФС, ПФМ (ранних и поздних) и т.д. отвечал в том духе, что первые МиГ-21 были плохи тем, что техникам приходилось, лежа на бетонке в любую погоду, ногами закрывать подфюзеляжные створки ТП, ну а потом, когда ТП перенесли в основание киля - началась лафа, технарь, как белый человек на стремянке поднимался и закрывал створки... Первыми буквами в названии модификации МиГ-21 в памяти моего отца запомнились ПФМ (поздних модификаций) - широкий киль, РП-21, "Сирена-3", суперсекретный "Хром-Никель", 2 ракеты - "голубь мира"...

----------


## RA3DCS

> суперсекретный "Хром-Никель"...


А приставки «Заря» и « Фиалка» были еще суперсекретней.

----------


## радист

> ...
>  первые МиГ-21 были плохи тем, что техникам приходилось, лежа на бетонке в любую погоду, ногами закрывать подфюзеляжные створки ТП,
> ...


Да, вспомню! Хотя был радистом (РТО) в комплексной бригаде при "полевых условиях" не раз помагал технику собственными ногами ...  :Cool:

----------


## радист

Почему то ответ повтарялся ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> при "полевых условиях" не раз помагал технику собственными ногами ...


Но на МИГ-19, СУ-7,9 контейнер ТП тоже располагался внизу. Там обходились без ног? (off-top, конечно, но интересна оценка самолета по способу закрытия створок отсека ТП).

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги в одном ТО по МиГ-21 встретил обозначение изделие ИС. Подскажите это одно итоже, что РС-2УС,  К-51, К-5МС?

----------


## радист

> Но на МИГ-19, СУ-7,9 контейнер ТП тоже располагался внизу. Там обходились без ног? (off-top, конечно, но интересна оценка самолета по способу закрытия створок отсека ТП).


МиГ-19 было до меня а Су-7 и Су-9 у нас вообще не было, по этому ничего сказать не могу.

----------


## rafik888

> Мой отец (царство ему Небесное), который начинал свою службу на МиГ-21Ф (нач. группы РТО ТЭЧ полка) и закончил на МиГ-21БИС (ст. инженером по РЭО уч. полка Б-ского училища) на все мои пристрастные вопросы по поводу ПФ (ранних и поздних), ПФС, ПФМ (ранних и поздних) и т.д. отвечал в том духе, что первые МиГ-21 были плохи тем, что техникам приходилось, лежа на бетонке в любую погоду, ногами закрывать подфюзеляжные створки ТП, ну а потом, когда ТП перенесли в основание киля - началась лафа, технарь, как белый человек на стремянке поднимался и закрывал створки... Первыми буквами в названии модификации МиГ-21 в памяти моего отца запомнились ПФМ (поздних модификаций) - широкий киль, РП-21, "Сирена-3", суперсекретный "Хром-Никель", 2 ракеты - "голубь мира"...


Если тормозной парашют был уложен плохо службой ПДС, то независимо от расположения отсека приходилось его запихивать в отсек ногой. Если отсек снизу, то лежа на бетонке, а при расположении у основания киля стоя со стремянки. Лично этим приходилось заниматься на МИГ-21ПФС и Миг-21БИС.

----------


## babcia131

И эта ситуация о  которой Kоллеги говорить  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lans2

а как зимой?  :Eek:

----------


## Mig

> а как зимой?


С помощью какой-то матери :Smile:

----------


## babcia131

> а как зимой?


Горячий чай с ......и было тепло  :Wink:

----------


## Кацперский

> Коллеги в одном ТО по МиГ-21 встретил обозначение изделие ИС. Подскажите это одно итоже, что РС-2УС,  К-51, К-5МС?


Изд. ИС это РС-2-УС. Про шифры ничего не скажу, а то встречал различные трактовки.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Изд. ИС это РС-2-УС.


Радек, спасибо! Там интересно было написано: На изделиях с системой ИС на среднем щите пульта надпись «Наземный обогрев СС, К-5» заменена надписью «Наземный обогрев К-5».
Что то тебя дано не было видно - в отпуске был?

----------


## Кацперский

> Там интересно было написано: На изделиях с системой ИС на среднем щите пульта надпись «Наземный обогрев СС, К-5» заменена надписью «Наземный обогрев К-5»


Это интересно, получается самолёты только с ИС, без 310А. Где такое увидел?




> Что то тебя дано не было видно - в отпуске был?


Хотелось бы! Но увы, наоборот! Работа давит! :D

----------


## RA3DCS

> Где такое увидел?


Ремонт самолетов Е-6, Е-6Т, Е-7, Е-7СПС и Е-7С. книга 11.
Перечень конструктивных изменений самолета Е-7СПС по сериям.

----------


## Кацперский

Понятно Саша, спасибо.

----------


## Migarius

> но Арсеньев и Баранов пишут например о ПФМ в серии


Об этом говорят и годовые отчёты авиазавода №21 за 1965 г. и 1966 г., где речь идёт уже о МиГ-21ПФМ.
Например, в объяснительной записке к годовому отчёту завода №21 за 1965 г. и в разделе "Производство" читаем:
"На 1965 г. планом по производству авиационной и специальной техники перед заводом были поставлены следующие основные задачи:
1. Изготовить и поставить ВВС СА 375 самолетов МиГ-21ПФМ с КМ-1, с двигателем Р-11Ф2С-300.
2. ..."
Далее в таблице "Выполнение плана по номенклатуре оборонной продукции" находим: МиГ-21ПФМ с КМ-1 - план 375, выполнение 375, процент выполнения - 100%.

----------


## Migarius

> Для советских самолетов ПФС=ПФМ


Прежде чем ставить знак равно между МиГ-21ПФС и МиГ-21ПФМ, я бы рекомендовал Вам, как специалисту по авионике, сравнить параметры и возможности станций РП-21, которая стояла на ПФС, и РП-21М, что на ПФМ. После этого Вам станет понятным почему знак равно тут не подходит. Да и введение в состав оборудования радиовысотомера РВ-УМ именно в ходе серийного производства МиГ-21ПФМ будет восприниматься совсем по другому, а не как текущая доработка. Это сравнение также поможет понять почему в документах можно встретить названия "МиГ-21ПФМ серии 76" и "МиГ-21ПФМ серии 94" или "МиГ-21ПФМ типа 76" и "МиГ-21ПФМ типа 94".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Прежде чем ставить знак равно между МиГ-21ПФС и МиГ-21ПФМ, я бы рекомендовал Вам, как специалисту по авионике, сравнить параметры и возможности станций РП-21, которая стояла на ПФС, и РП-21М, что на ПФМ. После этого Вам станет понятным почему знак равно тут не подходит. .


Уважаемый Мигариус, только не понятно к чему эти сравнения? И так ясно, что модернизированная станция имеет параметры выше той, что стояла до этого!.

----------


## lindr

> Прежде чем ставить знак равно между МиГ-21ПФС и МиГ-21ПФМ, я бы рекомендовал Вам, как специалисту по авионике, сравнить параметры и возможности станций РП-21, которая стояла на ПФС, и РП-21М, что на ПФМ. После этого Вам станет понятным почему знак равно тут не подходит. Да и введение в состав оборудования радиовысотомера РВ-УМ именно в ходе серийного производства МиГ-21ПФМ будет восприниматься совсем по другому, а не как текущая доработка. Это сравнение также поможет понять почему в документах можно встретить названия "МиГ-21ПФМ серии 76" и "МиГ-21ПФМ серии 94" или "МиГ-21ПФМ типа 76" и "МиГ-21ПФМ типа 94".


Если я Вас правильно понял, вы хотели сказать, что Вариант с СПС, РЛС РП-21 это МИГ-21ПФС, а машина с СПС, РЛС-21М и это МиГ-21ПФМ?




> Да и введение в состав оборудования радиовысотомера РВ-УМ именно в ходе серийного производства МиГ-21ПФМ будет восприниматься совсем по другому, а не как текущая доработка.


А вот эта фраза извините мне не совсем не понятна. Что значит текущая доработка? Доработка в ходе серийного выпуска модификации без смены ее обозначения? Что значит будет восприниматься по другому? Ключевой момент это буква "М" в слове РВ-УМ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Совершенно исключаю появление 21ПФ*М* с появлением РВ-УМ. Скорее, уж, М появилась от РП-21М. Я не знаю отличий РП-21 от РП-21М, но, может, РП-21М использовала каким-то образом информацию от РВ?

----------


## lindr

> Совершенно исключаю появление 21ПФ*М* с появлением РВ-УМ.?


А кто утверждал это? не было такого 


> Да и введение в состав оборудования радиовысотомера РВ-УМ именно в ходе серийного производства МиГ-21ПФМ





> Ключевой момент это буква "М" в слове РВ-УМ?


Я имел ввиду, что возможно он так назван так потому, что применялся на МиГ-21ПФМ




> Я не знаю отличий РП-21 от РП-21М, но, может, РП-21М использовала каким-то образом информацию от РВ?


Ну для работы по земле - возможно. Хотя это не очевидно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Установлено изделие 830М вместо изделия 830 с машины № 941123.
Установлен радиовысотомер РВ-УМ  на № 94АЧ01, 94АЧ02, 94АЧ03 и с № 94МС01.

----------


## Кацперский

> РП-21М использовала каким-то образом информацию от РВ?





> Ну для работы по земле - возможно. Хотя это не очевидно.


Не было такого.

----------


## FLOGGER

Радек, а можно увидеть хотя бы обложку вот этих док-тов?



> "Техническое описание радиотехнического оборудования самолёта МиГ-21пфм", основную часть которого составляет ТО РТО "самолёта МиГ-21пфм серии 76", а раздел 6 называется "Отличия в радиотехническом оборудовании самолёта МиГ-21пфм серии 94 по отношению самолёта МиГ-21пфм серии 76"


И что такое тогда МИГ-21ПФМ серии 76? Чем ПФМ-76 отличался от ПФМ-94?



> Я имел ввиду, что возможно он так назван так потому, что применялся на МиГ-21ПФМ


А изд.830 (830М) - это РП-21 (21М)?
РВ-УМ применялся не только на МИГ-21.

----------


## Кацперский

Валерий, у меня польское ТО разработанное в 1966 г., утверждённое 24.03.1967 г. и изданное в 1968 г. Что же касается РТО. Самолёт МиГ-21пфм серии 76 оснащён: Р-802В, АРК-10, МРП-56П, АРЛ-С, СОД-57М, СРЗО-2, РП-21М (ЦД-30ТК). На самолёте МиГ-21пфм серии 94, кроме того, установлен РВ-УМ, а АРК-10 оснащён счётчиком дальности.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На самолёте МиГ-21пфм серии 94, кроме того, установлен РВ-УМ, а АРК-10 оснащён счётчиком дальности.


Все это установлено на тип-94 с 20 серии плюс три самолета 17 серии.
Радек, а в книге действительно написано МиГ-21ПФМ версия 76????

----------


## Кацперский

То есть у нас вырисовывается вот такая примерно картинка с обозначениями:
МиГ-21пф, МиГ-21пфс (с СК или КМ-1, с малым или большим килем), МиГ-21пфм серии 76, МиГ-21пфм серии 94. Стало быть, у нас не было "чистых" МиГ-21ПФ. Дело только в обозначениях. Внешне МиГ-21ПФ и ПФМ серии 76 неотличимы друг от друга. Ну м.б. где-то какой-то люк появился дополнительно в связи с установкой нового РП.

Да Саша, я точно всё привёл.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Внешне МиГ-21ПФ и ПФМ серии 76 неотличимы друг от друга.
> Да Саша, я точно всё привёл.


Все эти обозначения снова пошли от немцев, когда они свои ПФ с модернизированными РЛС стали звать ПФМ-ом.

----------


## Кацперский

А в каком это было году?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, все эти ПФ\ПФС\ПФМ "смешались в кучу кони, люди" - запутано все. ПФМ серии 76 - малопонятно, т. к. все знают, что изд. 76 - это ПФ. Значит, на ПФМ-76 уже поставили РП-21М. Если это ПФ с РП-21М, значит, это ПФМ без СПС  и с нешироким килем? И с креслом СК? Короче, ПФ с РП-21М. Так, что ли? И, таким образом, его от ПФа не отличить?



> Установлено изделие 830М вместо изделия 830 с машины № 941123.


Не ответили на мой вопрос. Значит, если изд.830М это РП-21М, значит, с этого самолета и пошел ПФМ. Может так?

----------


## Кацперский

Да, Валерий, именно таково моё толкование. Что же касается немецкого происхождения обозначений "ПФМ серии 76 и ПФМ серии 94". Это маловероятно. Обозначения 66-400 и 66-600, в отличие от этих, никогда не попали в документацию. Да вряд ли удалось бы навязать разработчику, производителю свои обозначения. Вот выяснить бы ещё с какого самолёта начался выпуск типа 76 с РП-21М.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот выяснить бы ещё с какого самолёта начался выпуск типа 76 с РП-21М.


Да, было бы интересно. А еще интересно было бы узнать как долго длился выпуск ПФМ-76? Уже до конца выпуска ПФ-ов  или только какая-то пробная партия?

----------


## RA3DCS

Во всей этой путанице виноват Московский завод, который выпускал эти ПФ ,ПФМ на экспорт. Сперва с упрощенными РЛС, затем с нормальными. И вся проблема в том, что нет никаких точных данных  по годам выпуска и типам по этому заводу. Но вряд ли выпуск  шел параллейно с Горьковским заводом, скорее всего с отставанием на 3-4 года.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не ответили на мой вопрос. Значит, если изд.830М это РП-21М,


Именно так!

----------


## Кацперский

> А еще интересно было бы узнать как долго длился выпуск ПФМ-76? Уже до конца выпуска ПФ-ов  или только какая-то пробная партия?


Нелогично было бы возвращаться к худшему РП.




> Во всей этой путанице виноват Московский завод, который выпускал эти ПФ ,ПФМ на экспорт. Сперва с упрощенными РЛС, затем с нормальными. И вся проблема в том, что нет никаких точных данных  по годам выпуска и типам по этому заводу. Но вряд ли выпуск  шел параллейно с Горьковским заводом, скорее всего с отставанием на 3-4 года.


А как же советские ВВС? По-видимому все ПФ сюда шли с упрощёнными прицелами.

К слову. Какие вообще существовали модификации РП-21? Я насчитал четыре (только серийные): РП-21 (ЦД-30Т, изд. 830), РП-21М (ЦД-30ТК, изд. 830М), РП-21МА (изд. 830МА). Была ещё модификация последнего, позволяющая применять УР Х-66, обозначение осталось прежним. Тут возник у меня вопрос, можно ли было применять на самолётах с РП-21 УР РС-2-УС? Возможно в этом РП совсем отсутствовала защита от помех.

----------


## CRC

В случае применения H-66, сам радар не подчинялся задным изменениям и модификациям.
Приспособление Миг-21 к узыця H-66 это изменения в системе зажигать снарядов, то есть застройка  распределительной коробке подключения система H-66 по АПР-155 и РП-21

----------


## lindr

> Во всей этой путанице виноват Московский завод, который выпускал эти ПФ ,ПФМ на экспорт. Сперва с упрощенными РЛС, затем с нормальными. И вся проблема в том, что нет никаких точных данных  по годам выпуска и типам по этому заводу. Но вряд ли выпуск  шел параллейно с Горьковским заводом, скорее всего с отставанием на 3-4 года.


Ну совсем все так плохо, известно что:

у завода №30 этого периода (1964-1970) было 2 системы нумерации серий для ВВС и экспортные 

экспортные (про 01 и 02 ничего не знаю) 

ПФ: 03-20 (возможно до 22) и 24-я серия

1964: 03-04 - по 10 машин, 04-09 - 15 машин, 1965  09-20 - по 15 машин, 24 - 15 машин

ФЛ 1965-67 
30-39 серии 39-я длинная более 80 машин ост по 15

ПФМ (94А) 40-86 серии по 15 машин(я видел фото 9009 ) 

1966 : 40-50, 1967 : 50-64, 1968 :64-85

У(спарки) 08-22, 24-52 номера машин после ПФ 16-20 по 5 машин, 23-я длинная 

Наши (часть потом ушла на экспорт Польша, Монголия, Болгария)

ПФМ (94) 01-33, возможно до 38-й серии до 25 машин в серии.

----------


## Кацперский

> В случае применения H-66, сам радар не подчинялся задным изменениям и модификациям.
> Приспособление Миг-21 к узыця H-66 это изменения в системе зажигать снарядов, то есть застройка  распределительной коробке подключения система H-66 по АПР-155 и РП-21


Насколько я понял, ты не согласен с тем, что были изменения в РП-21МА. Мы тут когда-то разговаривали по поводу времени разарретирования блока ЦД-39, и что для Х-66 требуется больше времени (максимально допустимая дальность пуска у Х-66 - Д=9 км, против 5 км у РС-2-УС). Да об этом писали поляки на одном из формумов, причём те, кто реально применяли эти ракеты в строевой части.

----------


## CRC

В польском языке документацию о различиях между  самолетами Миг-21 ПФМ / продукт 76 / и  Миг -21 ПФМ / продукт 94 / существенных структурных различий между другими рассчитывать на то, что самолет МиГ-21 ПФМ / продукта 94 /  имеет;
- система надмуху СПС
- два cтартовые двигатели на твердом топливе
- парашют  во вертикальном стабилизаторе
- ослонa кабины откидывается на правую сторону 
- катапультное кресло КМ-1


Да, не было никаких изменений в радиолокационном, но система сжигания и блокировки, через реле с 20-секундной задержкой.
Русские / инструкции / под H-66 изменил Pfmy.
Максимальная дальность стрельбы H-66 находится в 10 км, расстояние дальность стрельбы рекомендуется для пилотов 6-3,5 км

----------


## Mig

Уважаемые коллеги,

можно ли попросить подвести _промежуточный итог_ обсуждения?

Уважаемый RA3DCS в посте # 63 написал: "... *ПФС отличается от ПФ именно наличием системы СПС и соответственно закрылком другой конструкции со сдувом пограничного слоя. А ПФМ и ПФС – это один и тот же самолет, который получил наименование ПФМ уже в процессе эксплуатации, после того как серийный выпуск их был прекращен*..."

Согласны ли в целом (не  вдаваясь в тонкие детали) уважаемые коллеги с этим мнением?

Спасибо!

----------


## lindr

> Наши (часть потом ушла на экспорт Польша, Монголия, Болгария)
> 
>  ПФМ (94) 01-33, возможно до 38-й серии до 25 машин в серии.


Вот я маханул, даже стыдно, это же машины завода* №21* а №30 значит работал только на экспорт. И по общему кол-ву выпущенных тогда все сходится можете посчитать, проверить.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тут возник у меня вопрос, можно ли было применять на самолётах с РП-21 УР РС-2-УС?


Радиолокатор, ЦД-30ТП  получивший название РП-21 МиГ-21ПФ получил с самолета № 76210703. Ракеты РС-2-УС дополнили арсенал лишь модернизированного перехватчика  с самолета № 76211701 и № 76211615.

----------


## Кацперский

> система сжигания и блокировки, через реле с 20-секундной задержкой


С реле теперь ясно. Я вот имел в виду вот это время разарретирования гироблока. А раз он идентичен, тогда будем считать, что и станция в целом тоже. Реле установлено в системе управления вооружением, насколько понял.




> Максимальная дальность стрельбы H-66 находится в 10 км, расстояние дальность стрельбы рекомендуется для пилотов 6-3,5 км


По инструкции лётчику (она у тебя имеется) дальность 9 км. М.б. в ТО ракеты указана другая.




> Уважаемые коллеги,
> 
> можно ли попросить подвести _промежуточный итог_ обсуждения?
> 
> Уважаемый RA3DCS в посте # 63 написал: "... *ПФС отличается от ПФ именно наличием системы СПС и соответственно закрылком другой конструкции со сдувом пограничного слоя. А ПФМ и ПФС – это один и тот же самолет, который получил наименование ПФМ уже в процессе эксплуатации, после того как серийный выпуск их был прекращен*..."
> 
> Согласны ли в целом (не  вдаваясь в тонкие детали) уважаемые коллеги с этим мнением?
> 
> Спасибо!


Категорически не согласны))) ПФМ - серийно выпускаемая модификация, а не доработка в строю.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уважаемый RA3DCS в посте # 63 написал: "... * ......., после того как серийный выпуск их был прекращен*..."
> !


Для советских ВВС!!!!

----------


## Кацперский

> Радиолокатор, ЦД-30ТП  получивший название РП-21 МиГ-21ПФ получил с самолета № 76210703. Ракеты РС-2-УС дополнили арсенал лишь модернизированного перехватчика  с самолета № 76211701 и № 76211615.


Насколько я понял, информация про РП с интернета.

_Новая станция, получившая название РП-21, на серийных перехватчиках стала устанавливаться с самолета ╧76210703. Однако еще с машины ╧76210501 был расширен закабинный отсек оборудования с целью последующей замены ЦД-30Т (РП-9-21) на ЦД-30ТП (РП-21)._

Меня смущают названия вроде РП-9-21. Попахивает выдумкой.

----------


## CRC

Tехническое описание H-66,  говорит, эффективная дальность стрельбы -3-10 км, советы боевого применения .... H-66 говорит, как я уже писал в посте 114. Таким образом, никакой разницы; :Smile: 

Для Pf блоки станции RP-21 иметь индекс TP / TPM, например, CD-32TP, CD-42TPM для PFM индексов изменения везде, например   CD-32TK , CD-42TK         K-коммерческое?

----------


## Кацперский

Ну да, тем более вряд ли кто-то их пускал с 9-10 км))) Ещё прицелиться надо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Насколько я понял, информация про РП с интернета.
> .


Почему из интернета?
Из описания МиГ-21ПФ

----------


## Кацперский

Тогда другой разговор! Значит у нас по-прежнему 4 модификации, только немного не те, что я назвал: ЦД-30Т-21, ЦД-30ТП, ЦД-30ТК, а какой индекс у РП-21МА был не знаю. Там что-то про "Лазурь" зачернено.

----------


## Кацперский

> Для Pf блоки станции RP-21 иметь индекс TP / TPM, например, CD-32TP, CD-42TPM для PFM индексов изменения везде, например   CD-32TK , CD-42TK         K-коммерческое?


У РП-21М (ЦД-30ТК) имеются блоки со всевозможными индексами: ТП, ТПМ, ТК...

----------


## CRC

Да, я имею в виду те, которые перечислены в PFM, остальные остались. 
 Польские пилоты, летающие русский МиГ-21, говорят очевидно лучшую производительность станции RP-21, чем те, построены,  в польском МиГ-21. Таким образом, буква K- коммерчески?

----------


## Кацперский

Тут я не понял. На наших ПФМ-ах (76 и 94 - по старому стилю ПФ и ПФМ) были идентичные станции. Что наши хвалили советские я знаю из первых уст. В частности, у них была лучше помехозащищённость, а следовательно нижний предел находился на меньшей высоте. С чем это связано - тяжело сказать. С регулировками или качеством производства.

----------


## CRC

Трудно сказать ... Я думаю, что наши станции были сделаны в другой стандарт .....

 RP-21M построены на PFM  видел около 1000 м над уровнем земли,  установлен на МиГ-21Р видел, так как около 1200 .над уровнем земли

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот немцы тоже свои ПФ московского завода называют ПФМ-ами.

----------


## lindr

> Вот немцы тоже свои ПФ московского завода называют ПФМ-ами.


Неверно, они их доработали заменой РЛС на РП-21М, писалось об этом неоднократно.




> У РП-21М (ЦД-30ТК) имеются блоки со всевозможными индексами: ТП, ТПМ, ТК...


По индексам станции и блоков, хочу вас огорчить: замена индекса станции не означает, что у всех блоков и ФКМ, в нее входящих меняются индексы. Это я вам как разработчик говорю.

Есть станция Х, в ней все блоки с индеком Х, потом делают модификацию Х - станцию Y, в ней часть блоков с индексом Y, часть X. 
Потом делают станцию Z в ней блоки с индексами X, У, Z, причем часть блоков, которые шли с станции Y еще под индексом X, теперь под индексом Y, так делали для Y но не успели, а внедрили уже в Z. 
Далее делаем экспортную модификацию и заменяем часть Блоков с индексами Z и Y на X.
С чем это связано? Все просто: знамена индекса - новое изделие - надо проходить испытания заново. А старые блоки можно использовать пишется т.н. РЕШЕНИЕ: использовать в изделии Z блоки от X и Y и все отлично.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Там что-то про "Лазурь" зачернено.


Да, про Лазурь там почеркали по всей книге. Видимо Лазурь в 1972 году еще была под грифом. Более того, из книги было уничтожено  еще и приложение.

----------


## CRC

Можно было в РП-21М застроить блоки по РП-21? или эти с РП-21 М на РП-21MA ? и наоборот? или нет это может быть?

----------


## Кацперский

> По индексам станции и блоков, хочу вас огорчить: замена индекса станции не означает, что у всех блоков и ФКМ, в нее входящих меняются индексы. Это я вам как разработчик говорю


Не огорчили. Я всего лишь констатировал факт. И мне с самого начала было ясно, что часть блоков передавалась новой модификации по наследству.




> Да, про Лазурь там почеркали по всей книге. Видимо Лазурь в 1972 году еще была под грифом. Более того, из книги было уничтожено  еще и приложение


Это описание рассекретили в 1972 г. или как? В нём упоминается о снятии с самолёта системы управления РС-2-УС, да?

----------


## Mig

> Да, все эти ПФ\ПФС\ПФМ "смешались в кучу кони, люди" - запутано все. ПФМ серии 76 - малопонятно, т. к. все знают, что изд. 76 - это ПФ. Значит, на ПФМ-76 уже поставили РП-21М. Если это ПФ с РП-21М, значит, это ПФМ без СПС  и с нешироким килем? И с креслом СК? Короче, ПФ с РП-21М. Так, что ли? И, таким образом, его от ПФа не отличить?


Коллеги,
в приложении скан статьи из книги Р.А. Белякова и Ж. Мармена "Самолеты "МиГ". 1939-1995. - М.: Авико Пресс, 1996.  - 288 с. Я рассматриваю эту книгу как видение истории МиГов с точки зрения ОКБ Микояна.

Предлагаю *применительно к советским ВВС* следующую версию:

*МиГ-21ПФ тип 76* - двигатель Р-11Ф2-300, катапульта СК, РЛС РП-21, ПКИ-1, вооружение только  2 х К-13 или  2 х УБ-16, бомбы. Строился серийно в Горьком в 1962-64 гг. для советских ВВС, в Москве на "Знамя труда" в 1964-68 гг. на экспорт. В процессе серийного пр-ва у "поздних" ПФ (тип 76) появился широкий киль, тормозной парашют переместили с основание киля. _Но МиГ-21ПФМ тип 76 - не было!_ 

*МиГ-21ФЛ тип 77* - уже обсуждали. Выпускался в Москве на экспорт в 1965-68 гг.

*МиГ-21ПФМ = МиГ-21ПФС = Е-7СПС = тип 94*. - СПС, двигатель  Р-11Ф2С-300, увеличен еще раз киль, катапульта КМ-1, РЛС РП-21М, вооружение 2 х РС-2УС, "Сирена-3М", "Хром-Никель". ИМХО ПФС и ПФМ - это одна и та же модификация, только во время серийного пр-ва буквы ПФС постепенно заменились на ПФМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это описание рассекретили в 1972 г. или как? В нём упоминается о снятии с самолёта системы управления РС-2-УС, да?


Да гриф понижен в 72 г. А в приложение было вот что:

----------


## RA3DCS

> В процессе серийного пр-ва у "поздних" ПФ (тип 76) появился широкий киль, тормозной парашют переместили с основание киля.


Сергей, небольшое уточнение. ПФ с тормозным парашютом в основании киля не было. Если парашют в основании киля и нет СПС это ФЛ.

----------


## Кацперский

> Коллеги,
> в приложении скан статьи из книги Р.А. Белякова и Ж. Мармена "Самолеты "МиГ". 1939-1995. - М.: Авико Пресс, 1996.  - 288 с. Я рассматриваю эту книгу как видение истории МиГов с точки зрения ОКБ Микояна.
> *МиГ-21ПФМ = МиГ-21ПФС = Е-7СПС = тип 94*. - СПС, двигатель  Р-11Ф2С-300, увеличен еще раз киль, катапульта КМ-1, РЛС РП-21М, вооружение 2 х РС-2УС, "Сирена-3М", "Хром-Никель". ИМХО ПФС и ПФМ - это одна и та же модификация, только во время серийного пр-ва буквы ПФС постепенно заменились на ПФМ


На мой взгляд нельзя больше принимать всю имеющуюся популярную литературу дословно, как правду в последней инстанции. У нас тогда не было возможности проверить достоверность тех или других фактов, хотя очевидные ошибки и тогда были налицо. На МиГ-21ПФМ (ПФС) станция "Сирена-3М" не устанавливалась. При всем уважении к Белякову, не мог он готовя столь широкий обзор разработок ОКБ вникать досколнально во все тонкости касающиеся оборудования и т.п. отдельных модификаций ЛА.




> В процессе серийного пр-ва у "поздних" ПФ (тип 76) появился широкий киль, тормозной парашют переместили с основание киля.


То есть он внешне ничем не отличался от МиГ-21ФЛ. Только вот никто не видел этих самолётов. Все утверждают, что в советских ВВС были ФЛ. А не ПФ-ы с широким килем и верхним расположением ТП.




> Да гриф понижен в 72 г. А в приложение было вот что:


Спасибо Саша!

----------


## RA3DCS

> *МиГ-21ПФМ = МиГ-21ПФС = Е-7СПС = тип 94*. - СПС, двигатель  Р-11Ф2С-300, увеличен еще раз киль, катапульта КМ-1, РЛС РП-21М, вооружение 2 х РС-2УС, "


Немного по Е-7СПС киль увеличили с машины No. 941021 по 941025, с No. 941116 по 941125, с No. 941211 по 941225 и с No. 941301, кресло КМ-1 с машины No. 941221 по 941225 и с No. 941314.
РП-21М с с No. 941123.

----------


## Кацперский

> Немного по Е-7СПС киль увеличили с машины No. 941021 по 941025, с No. 941116 по 941125, с No. 941211 по 941225 и с No. 941301, кресло КМ-1 с машины No. 941221 по 941225 и с No. 941314.
> РП-21М с с No. 941123.


Саша, я думаю стоит создать отдельную тему в которой можно бы собрать исключительно проверенную информацию касающуюся всех модификаций двадцать первого (по документам, с выложением вырезок из оных). А то вопросы повторяются и искать первоисточники каждый раз тяжело.

----------


## Mig

> ... То есть он внешне ничем не отличался от МиГ-21ФЛ. Только вот никто не видел этих самолётов. Все утверждают, что в советских ВВС были ФЛ. А не ПФ-ы с широким килем и верхним расположением ТП.


МиГ-21ФЛ как минимум стояли на вооружении 2 аэ 234 гиап, аэродром Кубинка. Затем эти самолеты были переданы в 1975 году в Харьковское ВВАУЛ.
Тема ФЛ уже подробно обсуждали:  МиГ-21ФЛ (тип 77) малоизвестная модификация.

Фото МиГ-21ФЛ 234 гиап, например, вот здесь: ФОТАБ: Авиационный фотоальбом

----------


## Кацперский

Да Сергей, что они были в ХВВАУЛ я в курсе, общался с тамошним техником. Он и у нас в Хойне служил.

----------


## lindr

Раз уж пошел офтоп добавлю информацию о сериях ФЛ от Мигариуса
30, 31,34,36,37,38,39 серии в Индию, остальные - 32,33,35 плюс 3960-3971, 3982+ (не забываем что 3916-3920 это МиГ-21У) не в Индию а в наши ВВС, Ирак, Египет (очень мало), Сирию, Афганистан.

----------


## CRC

Следующий вопрос, может быть, ответ находится где-то раньше? :Confused:  Установка GP-9, SPS-141 выполнен в  базах ремонтных, в единицах? или последней серии PFM, было это деланное фабрично??

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нелогично было бы возвращаться к худшему РП.


Нелогично,да. Но возможно, что испытали на ПФе РП-21М, а потом дорабатывали по бюллетеню. Какая-то часть могла остаться недоработанной.



> А как же советские ВВС? По-видимому все ПФ сюда шли с упрощёнными прицелами.


Мне кажется, не надо называть РП-21 упрощенным прицелом. Он просто более ранний.



> Тут возник у меня вопрос, можно ли было применять на самолётах с РП-21 УР РС-2-УС? Возможно в этом РП совсем отсутствовала защита от помех.


Насколько я знаю, то нет. Применять нельзя. А с РП-21М МОЖНО.

----------


## GK21

> На мой взгляд нельзя больше принимать всю имеющуюся популярную литературу дословно, как правду в последней инстанции. У нас тогда не было возможности проверить достоверность тех или других фактов, хотя очевидные ошибки и тогда были налицо. На МиГ-21ПФМ (ПФС) станция "Сирена-3М" не устанавливалась. При всем уважении к Белякову, не мог он готовя столь широкий обзор разработок ОКБ вникать досколнально во все тонкости касающиеся оборудования и т.п. отдельных модификаций ЛА.
> 
> 
> То есть он внешне ничем не отличался от МиГ-21ФЛ. Только вот никто не видел этих самолётов. Все утверждают, что в советских ВВС были ФЛ. А не ПФ-ы с широким килем и верхним расположением ТП.
> 
> 
> Спасибо Саша!


Об отличиях ФЛ от поздних ПФС и о вариантах ПФС/ПФМ изд. 94 с широким килем, которые отличались внешне друг от друга только фонарем и, соответственно, системой катапультирования (+ оборудование), в самом деле уже не раз говорилось как на этом форуме, так и на ряде других. Вышли  и несколько статей в журнальном и интернет-варианте, в которых об истории  появления ФЛ в пилотажном 234-м полку,  их довольно яркой  учебно-боевой биографии рассказано довольно подробно - вплоть до бортовых номеров. Поэтому, полагаю, что факт существования   этих "ПФ с широким килем" (изд. 77), наверное, уже не должен вызывать сомнений. Правда, летали на них в разное время летчики всех трех эскадрилий полка (не только 2-й). 
Могу предположить, что путаница в обозначении поздних ПФС ("94") с широким килем и ПФМ (тоже "94") возникла  вследствие того, что за время выпуска этой модификации завод периодически по каким-то причинам переходил на выпуск вариантов "94" с креслом СК, о чем напомнил еще раз чуть выше Александр. Наверное, поэтому  в аэродромной документации  самолеты одной и той же серии порой в разных частях называли по-разному - ПФС или ПФМ (о чем также уже упоминалось на этом форуме).  Хочу напомнить также, что были ведь еще и ПФС с узким килем (также изд. "94" с СПС), но вот их почему-то никто никогда не называл ПФМ (по крайней мере мне нигде не встречалось такое название). 
Поэтому логично было бы,  на мой взгляд, называть МиГ-21ПФС  самолеты ПФС ранних серий, имеющих еще узкий киль, а также те изделия "94", которые уже имели широкий киль, но еще сплошной фонарь под кресло СК.
Могу также добавить, что в 234-м полку  имелись  эти самые ПФС с широким килем, так похожие на ФЛ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Поэтому логично было бы,  на мой взгляд, называть МиГ-21ПФС  самолеты ПФС ранних серий, имеющих еще узкий киль, а также те изделия "94", которые уже имели широкий киль, но еще сплошной фонарь под кресло СК.
> Могу также добавить, что в 234-м полку  имелись  эти самые ПФС с широким килем, так похожие на ФЛ.


Я тоже так ранше думал,  ПФМы были все с широким килем, но КМ-1 появился попозже. Часть самолетов с 12-й серии, а полностью с 13-й.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Меня смущают названия вроде РП-9-21. Попахивает выдумкой.


Не связано ли это с тем, что ЦД-30, по-моему, стояла на СУ-9? В связи с этим упоминанием у меня возник вопрос: какая же ЦД-30 стояла на СУ-9, если он только их и таскал, т. е. мог применять. А МИГ-21ПФ - только после установки РП-21М? (Sorry за маленький офф-топ)

----------


## Кацперский

> Мне кажется, не надо называть РП-21 упрощенным прицелом. Он просто более ранний.
> Насколько я знаю, то нет. Применять нельзя. А с РП-21М МОЖНО.


Этот вопрос мы уже пробили. Когда я спрашивал, полагал, что ЦД-30Т и есть РП-21. Оказывается, что РП-21 - ЦД-30ТП. Она устанавливалась на ПФ-ы с 7 серии, а РС-2-УС - с 17-й серии, плюс один из 16-й, НЯП Сашу. Именно ЦД-30Т я назвал упрощённой, и по сути такой она была. Короче, на самолётах с РП-21 применять изд. ИС было можно.




> Об отличиях ФЛ от поздних ПФС и о вариантах ПФС/ПФМ изд. 94 с широким килем, которые отличались внешне друг от друга только фонарем и, соответственно, системой катапультирования (+ оборудование), в самом деле уже не раз говорилось как на этом форуме, так и на ряде других. Вышли  и несколько статей в журнальном и интернет-варианте, в которых об истории  появления ФЛ в пилотажном 234-м полку,  их довольно яркой  учебно-боевой биографии рассказано довольно подробно - вплоть до бортовых номеров. Поэтому, полагаю, что факт существования   этих "ПФ с широким килем" (изд. 77), наверное, уже не должен вызывать сомнений. Правда, летали на них в разное время летчики всех трех эскадрилий полка (не только 2-й). 
> Могу предположить, что путаница в обозначении поздних ПФС ("94") с широким килем и ПФМ (тоже "94") возникла  вследствие того, что за время выпуска этой модификации завод периодически по каким-то причинам переходил на выпуск вариантов "94" с креслом СК, о чем напомнил еще раз чуть выше Александр. Наверное, поэтому  в аэродромной документации  самолеты одной и той же серии порой в разных частях называли по-разному - ПФС или ПФМ (о чем также уже упоминалось на этом форуме).  Хочу напомнить также, что были ведь еще и ПФС с узким килем (также изд. "94" с СПС), но вот их почему-то никто никогда не называл ПФМ (по крайней мере мне нигде не встречалось такое название). 
> Поэтому логично было бы,  на мой взгляд, называть МиГ-21ПФС  самолеты ПФС ранних серий, имеющих еще узкий киль, а также те изделия "94", которые уже имели широкий киль, но еще сплошной фонарь под кресло СК.
> Могу также добавить, что в 234-м полку  имелись  эти самые ПФС с широким килем, так похожие на ФЛ.


В связи с информацией полученной пару дней назад от Мигариуса, я (и похоже не только я) немного пересмотрел своё видение вопроса что такое модификации ПФ, ПФС, ПФМ. Если на деле буква М в обозначении модификации связана с установкой модифицированной станции РП-21М, тогда это в корне меняет картинку, в частности самолётов МиГ-21ПФС с широким килем всего было выпущено 12 штук (с № 941021 по 941025 и с № 941116 по 941122) - остальные были с узким килем. Кроме того, не было ПФС с КМ-1, все с СК, зато с СК была часть "ПФМ-94". Ждём подтверждение от Мигариуса, насколько эта трактовка соответствует действительности. Сразу оговорюсь - речь идёт только о самолётах 21-го завода. К ним же относятся все заводские номера в приводимой здесь документации.




> Не связано ли это с тем, что ЦД-30, по-моему, стояла на СУ-9? В связи с этим упоминанием у меня возник вопрос: какая же ЦД-30 стояла на СУ-9, если он только их и таскал, т. е. мог применять. А МИГ-21ПФ - только после установки РП-21М? (Sorry за маленький офф-топ)


Что она стояла на Су-9 и оттуда девятка в обозначении я знал. Но у нас нет подтверждения тому, что оно правильно, а выдумывать новые обозначения не хочется. Также мы можем позаниматься умозрительными построениями по поводу какой индекс ЦД у станции РП-21МА))) В документации которая у меня имеется, никаких других её обозначений нету, так буду её пока называть только РП-21МА. О применении РС-2-УС я написал выше.

----------


## RA3DCS

> в частности самолётов МиГ-21ПФС с широким килем всего было выпущено 12 штук (с № 941021 по 941025 и с № 941116 по 941122) - остальные были с узким килем. .


Нет Радек неверно!
Там написано дальше и с № 941301  ---> уже все пошли с широким килем.

----------


## Кацперский

Это все ПФМ-ы по новой, неподтверждённой трактовке. Ведь РП-21М начали устанавливать с самолёта № 941123.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это все ПФМ-ы по новой, неподтверждённой трактовке. Ведь РП-21М начали устанавливать с самолёта № 941123.


Я бы не спешил пересматривать трактовку. Мигариус конечно подкидывает периодически интересную информацию, но на прямые вопросы он очень редко отвечает!

----------


## Кацперский

> Я бы не спешил пересматривать трактовку. Мигариус конечно подкидывает периодически интересную информацию, но на прямые вопросы он очень редко отвечает!


Рассматривать варианты позволено всем. Иначе никакого продвижения в спорных вопросах не будет. А тут явно не всё окончательно установлено.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это все ПФМ-ы по новой, неподтверждённой трактовке. Ведь РП-21М начали устанавливать с самолёта № 941123.


Совершено верно.



> Что она стояла на Су-9 и оттуда девятка в обозначении я знал. Но у нас нет подтверждения тому, что оно правильно, а выдумывать новые обозначения не хочется.


Согласен.



> изд. ИС


Я дико извиняюсь, но я не знаю, что это такое?

----------


## CRC

Y нас РП-21 это ЦД-30 ТПМ,  для RP-21 MA я убежден, это ,,A,, касается  сотрудничества радара с прицелом АСП-21,

----------


## lindr

> Сразу оговорюсь - речь идёт только о самолётах 21-го завода. К ним же относятся все заводские номера в приводимой здесь документации.


Тут как выяснилось нет проблем, Все машины ПФС и ПФМ №21 завода имеют номера серий от 01 до 38, ПФМ(и только ПФМ) завода №30 №40-86(90)
когда до меня наконец дошло, что №30 делал ПФ и ПФМ только в экспортом варианте (что не означает однако, что таких машин не было в наших ВВС) ,все встало на места.

----------


## Кацперский

> Я дико извиняюсь, но я не знаю, что это такое?


Это и есть прославленная РС-2-УС)))




> Y нас РП-21 это ЦД-30 ТПМ


У тебя есть на этот счёт бумаги? А то может быть мы ошибаемся по поводу того, что такое ЦД-30ТП. Мож она тоже относится к "промежуточным", пока не завершилась доводка финальной станции (РП-21).




> Тут как выяснилось нет проблем, Все машины ПФС и ПФМ №21 завода имеют номера серий от 01 до 38, ПФМ(и только ПФМ) завода №30 №40-86(90)
> когда до меня наконец дошло, что №30 делал ПФ и ПФМ только в экспортом варианте (что не означает однако, что таких машин не было в наших ВВС) ,все встало на места.


Значит номера серий не дублировались. У меня всё время не было в этом уверенности))) Спасибо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Все машины ПФС и ПФМ №21 завода имеют номера серий от 01 до 38, .


 lindr Как по Вашим записям распределятся серии по годам выпуска?

----------


## CRC

> У тебя есть на этот счёт бумаги? А то может быть мы ошибаемся по поводу того, что такое ЦД-30ТП.


Гм, Lot.897 / 65,, Tехническое Описание станции РП-21 / ЦД-30ТПМ /  такое что-то выдал Инспекторат Авиации

----------


## Кацперский

Цитата из "Инструкции лётчику самолёта МиГ-21пфм (МиГ-21пф). Часть 1. Лётная эксплуатация. Издание 1977 г. с последующими изменениями" - польский перевод, издание 1984 г.:
_Киль увеличенной площади установлен на самолётах № 940321, с № 941021 по 941101, с № 941116 по 941201, с № 941211 и далее._ ОЧЕВИДНО, что эти номера не совпадают с приведёнными Сашей. Видимо ошибки в документации?

Ещё один документ "Лётные характеристики самолётов МиГ-21пфм и МиГ-21Ф-13", польское издание 1967 г. И что в нём интересного? Самолёт, именуемый МиГ-21пфм не имеет системы СПС (площадь закрылков - 1,87 м2, максимальный угол отклонения (на взлёте и посадке) - 24 град. 30 мин, площадь киля - 4,45 м2. То есть под МиГ-21пфм подразумевается самолёт, который широко известен как МиГ-21ПФ.




> Гм, Lot.897 / 65,, Tехническое Описание станции РП-21 / ЦД-30ТПМ /  такое что-то выдал Инспекторат Авиации


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Mig

> ...То есть под МиГ-21пфм подразумевается самолёт, который широко известен как МиГ-21ПФ.


Похоже, что так... 
Вот такую методичку нашел в своем архиве.
О ПФС даже не вспоминается...
Может все-таки ПФМ, где М означает РП-21*М* и ничего другого?

----------


## Кацперский

Сергей, именно такое предположение некоторые участники здесь выдвинули. Кстати, не это ли пособие лежит на сайте Уголок неба - Большая авиационная энциклопедия Я его когда-то прочёл, но не помню, было ли там что-то про отличия между обеими модификациями. Гляну.

----------


## CRC

B руководстве по летной эксплуатации, самолетy МиГ-21ПФ , мы читаем что нa самолете  с RP-21М  можно повесить различные виды оружия, такие как ракеты РС-2УС, Р-3С и Р-13М а под фюзеляжем, мы должны выбрать GP-9, УПК или SPS-141 . Многое из этого

----------


## RA3DCS

Есть еще  вот такой документ. Временная инструкция по эксплуатации самолета Е-7 (тип-94) оборудованного системами СПС и СПРД (инструкция № ГК-113) дополнение к инструкции № ГК-076. 1963 год.
Где читаем, что самолет Е-7 (тип-94) является дальнейшей модификацией самолета Е-7 (тип-76) и обладает по сравнению с последним улучшенными взлетно-посадочными характеристиками.
На самолете введены следующие новые системы:
- управление пограничным слоем закрылков (СПС);
- стартовые ускорители;
- тормозной парашют с верхним расположением гондолы;
- фонарь с открывающейся в сторону створкой;
- катапультная установка КМ-1;
- закрытая заправка гидросистемы;
- система К-5М;
- система ПКС-5;
В связи с вновь установленными системами на самолете изменены:
- носовая часть фюзеляжа;
- хвостовая часть фюзеляжа;
- крыло;
- силовая установка;
- гидросистема;
- электрооборудование;
- аэронавигационное оборудование;
- установлен модифицированный двигатель изд. 37Ф2С;
- уменьшен запас топлива на 50 кг.
Эти изменения даны в техническом описании самолета Е-7 (тип-94).
и т.д.

----------


## babcia131

Я нашел что-то подобное .С самолета 4204- 21ПФМ пришел к Польской ...08.1966r.

----------


## Кацперский

Да ребята, и в обеих инструкциях самолёт называют по-старому Е-7)))

Ещё такой вопрос. Буквенный шифр номера серии присваивался лишь заводом № 21?

----------


## lindr

> Ещё такой вопрос. Буквенный шифр номера серии присваивался лишь заводом № 21?


По отношению к МиГ-21 изд 94? или вообще? У МиГ-23 1968-1975 был цифровой код и шел он вперемешку с обычным в документах. МиГ-21 завода №30 с буквенным кодом я не встречал. Он, как я понимаю предназначался только для наших машин, но поскольку экспортные МиГ-23МС шли в в одной серии с М, они попали в обойму.

----------


## Кацперский

Вот. Спрашиваю потому, что 10 первых ПФМ-ов для наших ВВС имели буквенный код номера серии. То есть были выпущены горьковским заводом, правильно?

94МЛ01, 94МЛ03 - 94МЛ10, 94МО22. Вспомнил, у меня же маршрут перегонки даже есть, Горький - Модлин. Сообщил мне его один из советских лётчиков участвовавших в том мероприятии. Уже покойный, к сожалению.

----------


## lindr

По другому и не получается. 
№21 выпустил кажется 944 машины, по 25 машины в серии начиная с третьей серии, известны машины 3821 и 3822 мишень 3316 вроде как все сходится, Завод №30 выпустил 50 серий (40-90) уже 750 машин, в сумме 1700. 

Завод №30 выпустил 3200 МиГ-21, 750 ПФМ + 1450 МиГ-21М и МФ (0101-9908)+ до 250 ФЛ  +250 МИГ-21У+300 ПФ а еще были МиГ-21Ф-13 17 серий,  потом я нашел упоминания о Индийских МиГ-21Ф-13 22-27 серий, неизвестно кем выпущенных. Еще 30 серий ПФМ? Это уже ни в какие ворота.

----------


## Mig

> ... Временная инструкция по эксплуатации самолета Е-7 (тип-94) оборудованного системами СПС и СПРД (инструкция № ГК-113) дополнение к инструкции № ГК-076. 1963 год.
> Где читаем, что самолет Е-7 (тип-94) является дальнейшей модификацией самолета Е-7 (тип-76) и обладает по сравнению с последним улучшенными взлетно-посадочными характеристиками.
> На самолете введены следующие новые системы:
> - управление пограничным слоем закрылков (СПС);
> - стартовые ускорители...


О СПРД целый абзац в статье о МиГ-21ПФМ:
МиГ-21ПФС, ПФМ

----------


## Кацперский

Кстати, с посадкой на аэр. Кубинка шли, 8-9.12.1965 г.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я нашел что-то подобное .С самолета 4204- 21ПФМ пришел к Польской ...08.1966r.


Юрек, а рисунки кабины есть в этом описании?

----------


## babcia131

> Юрек, а рисунки кабины есть в этом описании?


Есть,скоро сканирует.

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, именно такое предположение некоторые участники здесь выдвинули. Кстати, не это ли пособие лежит на сайте Уголок неба - Большая авиационная энциклопедия Я его когда-то прочёл, но не помню, было ли там что-то про отличия между обеими модификациями. Гляну.


Да, именно это пособие. Только у меня на нем стоят печати в/ч 35452 - 32 гиап, аэродромы Кубинка, Шаталово :Smile: 
Кстати, 32 гиап, вернувшись с Кубы в конце 1962 года, в начале 1963 года получил ПФ (с узким килем): http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/253.jpg
В начале 1967 года 32 гиап в рамках подготовки к параду в Домодедово переучился на МиГ-21ПФМ: http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/265.jpg
На ПФМ 32 гиап летал до лета 1970 года, когда начал первым в ВВС переучиваться на МиГ-23С. Важно заметить, что в полку говорилось и упоминалось только МиГ-21*ПФМ*, о ПФС вообще не упомянали...

----------


## Mig

> Кстати, с посадкой на аэр. Кубинка шли, 8-9.12.1965 г.


Это мог быть летчик 32 гиап или 234 иап. В то время 32 гиап полностью (все 3 аэ) летал на МиГ-21ПФ, в 234 иап на МиГ-21Ф-13 и ПФ летало две аэ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Этот вопрос мы уже пробили... Короче, на самолётах с РП-21 применять изд. ИС было можно.   О применении РС-2-УС я написал выше.


Радек, как это понимать? Это опечатка? Мы же только что выяснили, что с РП-21 применять РС-2УС (ИС) НЕЛЬЗЯ.

----------


## babcia131

Sasha-здесь рисунки кабины:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ещё такой вопрос. Буквенный шифр номера серии присваивался лишь заводом № 21?


Насколько я знаю, нет. 31-й тоже.

----------


## Кацперский

> Да, именно это пособие.
> Важно заметить, что в полку говорилось и упоминалось только МиГ-21*ПФМ*, о ПФС вообще не упомянали...


Только сегодня его полистал. Да там вообще не упоминается про модификации, в частности не заметил связи вроде МиГ-21пф - самолёт без СПС, МиГ-21пфм - самолёт с СПС. Везде употребляется фраза "на самолётах оборудованных системой СПС". Интересно было бы посмотреть документ в котором упоминается про модификацию ПФС.

----------


## Кацперский

> Это мог быть летчик 32 гиап или 234 иап. В то время 32 гиап полностью (все 3 аэ) летал на МиГ-21ПФ, в 234 иап на МиГ-21Ф-13 и ПФ летало две аэ.


Нет, он служил в Берёзе в то время.




> Радек, как это понимать? Это опечатка? Мы же только что выяснили, что с РП-21 применять РС-2УС (ИС) НЕЛЬЗЯ.


Никак нет, мы только установили, что ракеты РС-2-УС стали применять на самолётах с 17-й серии, плюс один из 16-й. Только и всего. А какая станция на них стояла - мы не знаем. Тут "события" быстро развиваются на форуме. CRC написал, что РП-21 имела индекс ЦД-30ТПМ (посмотрел свои бумаги - да было такое издание ТО станции РП-21 (ЦД-30ТПМ). Если на ПФ-ах 17-й серии была установлена станция ЦД-30ТП, тогда окажется, что изд. ИС могли применяться не только на самолётах с РП-21, но и со станцией ЦД-30ТП.




> Насколько я знаю, нет. 31-й тоже.


Примеры есть?

----------


## CRC

РС-2УС / ИС/ мозна было применять на Миг-19ПМ. Таким образом, кажется странным,   не мозна было их стосовац на Миг-21 ПФ по РП-21

----------


## Кацперский

А что там за модификация с топливным подкрыльевым пилоном на фото? НЯЗ на нём только спарки производили. Кроме небольшой серии Ф-13.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Радек, все верно, я ошибся. Это 21-й завод. Я удалил сообщение как неверное. Но, по-моему, у Су-15-х тоже были буквенные обозначения в з\н. Если я ошибаюсь, думаю, Павел поправит. Была у меня книжица по изменениям в Су-15-х, я ее отдал товарищу, по-моему там тоже были буковки. Но было это давно, а память может и подвести...

----------


## Кацперский

Понятно. Но из заводов-изготовителей МиГ-21 - только 21-й.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Sasha-здесь рисунки кабины:


Юрек, спасибо!

----------


## CRC

> Давайте вспомним, когда появилась РС-2УС. Государственные испытания К-51 на МиГ-21 провели с 20 ноября 1962 г. по 3 сентября 1963 г. плюс время на развертывания серийного производства. А МиГ-21ПФ в каком году начали выпускать? С 1961 года. Вот Вам и ответ, почему первые МиГ-21ПФ не могли использовать РС-2УС. Их тогда еще просто не было!


Из того, что написано  до сих пор / или, по крайней мере, я понимаю / начале RP-21 не могли использовать c RS -2 УС, по техническим причинам радара . Я говорил на эту информацию.
Возможно ли, чтобы на RP-21,не  застроили канала подсветленя цели? 
В Польше, на МиГ-21ПФ  был тот же радар как  на МиГ-21ПФМ - РП-21М.

----------


## CRC

В в двух словах, размешание относительно ономастики имело чтобы отнести к установить во варианте ПФ улучшений. Как-то Миг-21ПФМ версия 76 это ПФ с радаром РП-21М, Миг-21ПФС это самолет с радаром РП-21М и системой СПС, с маленьким и дузым вертикальным стабилизатором. Зас конечный Миг-21ПФМ версии 94 это самолет с РП-21М, системой СПС, СПРД, и дузым стабилизатором вместе с парашютом, и РВ-УМ и, конечно, KM-1. Это так покротце.
Трохэ святла на это бросает ксязка оt коллега babcia 131, ктора в польской выдаче называет се,, Рознице конструкционное между самолетами 76 а 94.

----------


## lindr

> Вот Вам и ответ, почему первые МиГ-21ПФ не могли использовать РС-2УС. Их тогда еще просто не было!


Вы уверены? Вот тут цифры выпуска РС-2УС по годам 1. УПРАВЛЯЕМЫЕ РАКЕТЫ МАЛОЙ ДАЛЬНОСТИ - Военный паритет

Серия в 1959-64 гг. 
на заводе №455 (1959-61 - 6110 ракет: 1959 – 2400, 1960 – 3170, 1961 – 540; 1962-64), 
на заводе №485 (1959-61, 7500 УР: 1959 – 1500, 1960 – 2500, 1961 – 3500), 
на заводе №43 (1959-61, 6778: 1959 – 1000, 1960 – 2278, 1961 - 3500), 
на заводе №575 (Ковров, с 1959 г.), 
на заводе №622 (Ижевск, с 1960 г.)
на заводе №32 (Киров)

----------


## RA3DCS

> Серия в 1959-64 гг. 
> на заводе №455 (1959-61 - 6110 ракет: 1959 – 2400, 1960 – 3170, 1961 – 540; 1962-64), 
> на заводе №485 (1959-61, 7500 УР: 1959 – 1500, 1960 – 2500, 1961 – 3500), 
> на заводе №43 (1959-61, 6778: 1959 – 1000, 1960 – 2278, 1961 - 3500),


Производство ракет идет полным ходом, а испытания заканчиваются в сентябре 1963 года!
Что то не клеется!!

----------


## Кацперский

> Разумеется не могла! ЦД-30ТП (РП-21) появилась раньше, чем сама ракета.


Саша, у тебя чёрным по белому где-нибудь написано, что ЦД-30ТП это РП-21?




> Производство ракет идет полным ходом, а испытания заканчиваются в сентябре 1963 года!
> Что то не клеется!!


Есть масса примеров тому. Да тут и ракеты РС-2-У были, их и вешали на МиГ-19ПМ. Надо бы разобраться.

----------


## CRC

Может быть Саше ходит об изучение станции ЦД-30ТП с ракетами РС-2УС которые  прошли  в 1963 в кторых подтвердили действие системы радар - ракета на высоте  2 км над уровнем земли.
Пузней снова модернизированную радар и систему получил мозливосц действия к   1 км  над уровнем земли. что значило бы, ПФМ версии 76 это самолет с радаром РП-21М.

----------


## lindr

> Производство ракет идет полным ходом, а испытания заканчиваются в сентябре 1963 года!
> Что то не клеется!!


Испытания для *МиГ-21ПФ*, а на Су-9 они уже использовались.




> Есть масса примеров тому. Да тут и ракеты РС-2-У были, их и вешали на МиГ-19ПМ. Надо бы разобраться.


РС-2-У были раньше.

Серия в 1957-59 гг. на заводах 

№43 (12400 ракет: 1957 – 3000, 1958 – 7000, 1959 - 2400), 
№575 (1959 г., 830 ракет) 
№622 (1959 г., 500 ракет)
№485 (1958-59)

----------


## Кацперский

> РС-2-У были раньше.
> 
> Серия в 1957-59 гг. на заводах 
> 
> №43 (12400 ракет: 1957 – 3000, 1958 – 7000, 1959 - 2400), 
> №575 (1959 г., 830 ракет) 
> №622 (1959 г., 500 ракет)
> №485 (1958-59)


Спасибо большое!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Испытания для *МиГ-21ПФ*, а на Су-9 они уже использовались.


Так мы о МиГ-21 и говорим! Их на МиГ-21 тогда еще не было!

----------


## FLOGGER

Ни в коей мере не претендуя на истину, могу предположить, что, когда решили вооружить его (МИГ-21) К-13-ми, думали, что РС-2УС устарела. А когда поняли, что тепловая ракета не всемогуща, решили вернуться к р\у ракете, т. е. к РС-2УС. Под нее и сделали прицел РП-21М.

----------


## Кацперский

> Так мы о МиГ-21 и говорим! Их на МиГ-21 тогда еще не было!


Не-а, ты вот начал с этого:




> Разумеется не могла! ЦД-30ТП (РП-21) появилась раньше, чем сама ракета.


Ракета уже была в строю, до появления ЦД-30ТП. Ты не ответил на мой вопрос. Откуда знаем, что эта станция тоже есть РП-21.




> Ни в коей мере не претендуя на истину, могу предположить, что, когда решили вооружить его (МИГ-21) К-13-ми, думали, что РС-2УС устарела. А когда поняли, что тепловая ракета не всемогуща, решили вернуться к р\у ракете, т. е. к РС-2УС. Под нее и сделали прицел РП-21М.


Валерий, не могу согласиться, что отказались потому что ракета устарела. Дело с самого начала было в недоработанной системе управления по радиолучу станции ЦД-30 (где-то в литературе гуляли даже обозначения МиГ-21П, МиГ-21П-13). Да сама РС-2-УС могла применяться только по неманеврирующим ВЦ, имела только одно преимущество перед Р-3С - всепогодность. Поэтому и должна была войти в арсенал МиГ-21 по-любому, а то замены ей тогда не было. А так по условиям пуска, эффективности, системе наведения отставала от Р-3С.

----------


## FLOGGER

Радек, я нигде не писал, что "отказались". От нее не отказывались, т. к. вовсю еще летали МИГ-19ПМ и СУ-9 с ними. Я предположил, что просто переоценили К-13, (а она действительно не была всепогодной, в отличие от РС-2УС) по отношениЮ к РС-2УС (ее *посчитали*, я так думаю, устаревшей) и применение ее на МИГ-21 не предусмотрели. Иначе трудно понять всю эту волокиту с прицелами.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ракета уже была в строю, до появления ЦД-30ТП. Ты не ответил на мой вопрос. Откуда знаем, что эта станция тоже есть РП-21.
> .


Убедили! Ракета была! Что именно РП-21 и есть ЦД-30ТП «железных» доказательств у меня нет!

----------


## lindr

> Спасибо большое!


Кстати МИГ-19ПМ изначально стрелял РС-1-У

Серия в 1956-57 гг. на заводе №455, 3071 ракета (1956 – 2071, 1957 - 1000) 

Там.же

1. УПРАВЛЯЕМЫЕ РАКЕТЫ МАЛОЙ ДАЛЬНОСТИ - Военный паритет

Читаем: В середине 60-х на заводах №455 и 43 в связи с расширением числа носителей (МиГ-21ПФМ) было возобновлено производство ракет РС-2УС (К-51, Р-2, Р-2Р, Р-2Л). На миГ-21ПФ, ПФМ (с РЛС ЦД-30ТП) ракеты устанавливались на пусковых устройствах Пу-12-40. На заводе №43 РС-2УС выпускались до 1973 г.

----------


## Кацперский

> От нее не отказывались, т. к. вовсю еще летали МИГ-19ПМ и СУ-9 с ними


Я имел в виду, что отказались от неё на МиГ-21 (или не предусмотрели - это одно и то же), а потом, поняв, что ракета с ТГС не решает все задачи, вернулись к устаревшей РС-2-УС. Это бы означало, что Е-7 задумывался как не всепогодный, т.е. "неполноценный" перехватчик, что я полностью исключаю (см. вооружение у др. перехватчиков).




> Иначе трудно понять всю эту волокиту с прицелами.


Ну у меня есть этому объяснение. См. выше. Ведь об этом упоминается в литературе.

----------


## Кацперский

> Убедили! Ракета была! Что именно РП-21 и есть ЦД-30ТП «железных» доказательств у меня нет!


Понятно. Однозначно, нужна самая раняя документация чтоб пролить свет на это дело. Пока с полной достоверностью установили, что на МиГ-21 устанавливались ЦД-30Т-21, ЦД-30ТП (известен № самолёта с которого начали её устанавливать), ЦД-30ТПМ (она же РП-21), ТП-30ТК (она же РП-21М, известен № самолёта тип 94 с которого начали её устанавливать), РП-21МА.




> Кстати МИГ-19ПМ изначально стрелял РС-1-У


А первый "носитель" - МиГ-17ПФУ.




> На заводе №43 РС-2УС выпускались до 1973г.


У нас они ещё в 90-е гг. находились на вооружении, старьё это  :Eek:  Потом стали переделывать их в мишени.

----------


## lindr

> У нас они ещё в 90-е гг. находились на вооружении, старьё это  Потом стали переделывать их в мишени.


Да, я видел фото МиГ-29 с ними. Народ терялся в догадках, вроде кто-то даже написал, что это ракеты ПРГСН.




> А первый "носитель" - МиГ-17ПФУ.


Он их получил одновременно с МИГ-19ПМ в 1956, вроде мне даже помнится что МиГ-19ПМ довели чуть раньше.

----------


## RA3DCS

Если посмотрим кабину первых советских МиГ-21ПФ. 
То не увидим на левом пульте выключателей «Защита ЦД» возле блока ЦД-41. 
Но скорее всего это рисунок кабины самолета до номера 76210703 с ЦД-30Т-21.

----------


## CRC

> Если посмотрим кабину первых советских МиГ-21ПФ. 
> То не увидим на левом пульте выключателей «Защита ЦД» возле блока ЦД-41. 
> Но скорее всего это рисунок кабины самолета до номера 76210703 с ЦД-30Т-21.


 У вас есть электрическая схема для  самолетов на номер 760703/76210703 /??
От этого самолета застроили  двa устройства,cотрудничающие к устройству 830, это передатчик скорости воздуха PWS-7 и АГД-1




> Да, я видел фото МиГ-29 с ними


Просто висит являются Су-22, как SRCP-WR

----------


## RA3DCS

> У вас есть электрическая схема для  самолетов на номер 760703/76210703 /??
> От этого самолета застроили  двa устройства,cотрудничающие к устройству 830, это передатчик скорости воздуха PWS-7 и АГД-1


Примечание: с установкой модифицированной станции ЦД снимается ВС-14500 и устанавливается ДВС-7.

----------


## RA3DCS

По АГД-1 написано следующее:
До определенного номера самолета гиродатчик был установлен в переднем отсеке оборудования и обслуживал указатель горизонта, курсовую систему и автопилот. С определенного номера на самолете стали устанавливать второй гиродатчик, при этом гиродатчик установленный в переднем отсеке оборудования, между шпангоутами № 3-4, слева по полету, обслуживает системы КСИ, КАК и станцию ЦД; а другой гиродатчик, установленный между шпангоутами № 11-13, вверху справа, по полету обслуживает только указатель горизонта.

----------


## CRC

Установка второго АГД -1 помещает нам время и экземпляр МиГ-21 ПФ с новым вариантом RP-21, который уже был  предназначен для работы с RS-2УС

----------


## RA3DCS

> Установка второго АГД -1 помещает нам время и экземпляр МиГ-21 ПФ с новым вариантом RP-21, который уже был  предназначен для работы с RS-2УС


Найдено приложение "Конструктивные изменения, приведенные в приборном и кислогодном оборудовании для самолнтов до № 761701"
Второй гиродатчик АГД установлен с самолета № 760703. В систему ПВД установлен датчик воздушной скорости ДВС-7 для изделия 830.

Аднако это еще не дает ответа на вопрос могли ли МиГ-21ПФ до № 761701 применять ракеты РС-2УС!!!!!

----------


## lindr

> Найдено приложение "Конструктивные изменения, приведенные в приборном и кислогодном оборудовании для самолнтов до № 761701"
> Второй гиродатчик АГД установлен с самолета № 760703. В систему ПВД установлен датчик воздушной скорости ДВС-7 для изделия 830.
> 
> Аднако это еще не дает ответа на вопрос могли ли МиГ-21ПФ до № 761701 применять ракеты РС-2УС!!!!!


Из монографии Ерохина Е.И.

После успешного окончания совместных испытаний комплекс перехвата (АКП) Су-9-51 (Т-3-51) был принят на вооружение Войск ПВО страны Постановлением ЦК и СМ #1168-460 от 15.10.60г. АКП представлял из себя сложную систему и включал перехватчик Су-9 и систему вооружения С-2-УС (К-51). В С-2-УС в свою очередь входили РЛС обнаружения, прицеливания и наведения РП-9У (ЦД-30Т, изд."820", далее *помехозащищенная ЦД-30ТП*), четыре УРСвв РС-2-У (К-5М) или РС-2-УС (К-5МС), аппаратура наведения на цель с земли (НАСУ) "Лазурь", связанной с системой "Воздух-1". 

....

Кроме того *в 1962 году* во исполнение приказа ГКАТ #207сс от 9.6.61г. был доработан *помехозащищенной станцией ЦД-30ТП* серийный перехватчик МиГ-21ПФ (Е-7, серийный #76210101) и на нем установили и испытали систему К-51. В марте 1962 года начались совместные контрольные государственные испытания новой станции, а с середины года по 1963 год проводились испытания системы К-51. Показана возможность боевого применения на малых высотах порядка *2км. (против 4км. с ЦД-30Т)*. Продолжительные доводки станции позволили лишь *в 1965 году* принять на вооружение МиГ-21ПФМ с системой К-51.
....
В последствии снаряды РС-2-УС нашли применение на *МиГ-21Р* (с РЛС РП-21)....

----------


## RA3DCS

> ....
> В последствии снаряды РС-2-УС нашли применение на *МиГ-21Р* (с РЛС РП-21)....


А что были МиГ-21Р с ЦД-30Т ????

----------


## lindr

нет, РП-21 это ЦД-30ТП, но только, для МиГ-21, как назывались РП в варианте с ЦД-30ТП для Су-9 (была ли она серийной, мне точно не известно), по вариантам РЛС для Су-9 спросите PPV, он думаю разъяснит разницу в обозначениях.

тоже из Ерохина

Снаряд стал универсальным и применялся не только на Су-9, но и на МиГ-19ПМ со станцией ЦД-30 (СМ-12ПМ?) (рубеж перехвата 100 км.), Су-9У (два снаряда, ЦД-30Т).

ранее там же 

....РС-2-У снаряд поступил на вооружение перехватчиков МиГ-19ПМ (СМ-7/М, СМ-7/2М) с РЛС РП-2У "Изумруд-2" и "Изумруд-2Б" 

Получается РС-2УС были у Миг-19ПМ с РЛС Изумруд-2,2Б и СМ-12ПМ с РЛС ЦД-30.

...

В связи с появлением удачной БРЛС ЦД-30Т, разработанной в КБ-1 (далее получила название РП-9-У)

...
Диапазон дальностей поражения,мин. (ТТХ РС-2УС)

- 1950 м. (МиГ-19ПМ) 

- 1950 м. (Су-9 и МиГ-21ПФМ) 

Диапазон дальностей поражения, макс. 

- 3500 м. (МиГ-19ПМ) 

- 5200 м. (Су-9 и МиГ-21ПФМ)

Там же можно прочитать про отличия РС-2УС от РС-2У

Компоновка снаряда К-5МС (заводской шифр "ИС"), повторяла компоновку базового варианта, однако были улучшены летные характеристики, высота применения доведена до 20500 м. 
Метод наведения остался тот же - по лучу БРЛС. Доработки касающиеся конструкции и оборудования были следующие. 
Прежде всего ввели *двухпозиционный переключатель "С-И"*, позволявший применять снаряд в составе не только нового носителя Т-43, но и старого - МиГ-19ПМ, положение переключателя изменяло усиление блока радиоуправления (*производилась высотная коррекция усилий, приходящихся на органы управления снаряда, в зависимости от типа самолета-носителя*). Усилены узлы крепления к пусковой установке. Автономный неконтактный радиовзрыватель АР-45М заменили на новый АР-45М2 (РВ-2-УС), в дальнейшем применялись более надежные РВ-2-УСМ и РВ-9-У. Применены новые трассеры ОТИ-30-1. Боевая часть массой 13 кг. имела осколочно-фугасное действие и позволяла поражать цели на удалении 5-10 м. Двигатель - ПРД-45 с порохом РСИ-12К. Блок радиоуправления аналогичный изделию К-5М - "РУ-И". Электропитание от ампульной батареи КАБ-2. Рулевые машинки (рулей и элеронов) ДА-1, ДА-2 и ДА-3 разработаны на заводе №122 МАП.

----------


## CRC

РС-2УС быльы в складах авиации СССР, на местности ДДР даже в 1992 году

Ракета РС-2УС это однозначно ракета посвящать под радар РП-21М. и только с этим радаром могля сотрудничать. Версия MA это тот же самый радар c Измерение  расстояния ей  от цели и отправка k прицелу АСП-21

лучше?

----------


## RA3DCS

> РС-2УС быльы в складах авиации СССР, на местности ДДР даже в 1992 году
>  Версия MA это тот же самый радар посядаяци функции обробки безацей одлеглёсци и подавания ей к прицелу АСП-21


Непонятна эта фраза!
Может кто  нормально перевести?

----------


## lindr

> Ракета РС-2УС это однозначно ракета посвящать под радар РП-21М. и только с этим радаром могля сотрудничать.


Влполне логично В составе вооружения МиГ-21ПФМ она появилась в 1965г к тому времени самолеты МиГ-21ПФМ уже оснащались  только РП-21М.

Однако остался вопрос: дорабатывались ли ранее выпущенные машины ПФМ, ПФС, ПФ (МиГ-21ПФ ВВС ГДР не в счет) под эту ракету.

----------


## RA3DCS

> лучше?


Намного!!!

----------


## CRC

> Однако остался вопрос: дорабатывались ли ранее выпущенные машины ПФМ, ПФС, ПФ (МиГ-21ПФ ВВС ГДР не в счет) под эту ракету.


Вопрос интересный, если он относится к авиации самолеты СССР.

----------


## PPV

lindr, все правильно процитировано.
На Су-9 стояла ЦД-30Т ("изд. 820"), которая после принятия на вооружение получила официальное обозначение РП-9У. 
Могу еще добавить, что первоначально, в период проведения испытаний Т-43 станция называлась ЦД-30С...
По окончании ГСИ планировалась замена на помехозащищенную ЦД-30ТП, но не сложилось... 
После внедрения в состав вооружения Су-9 ракеты Р-55 РЛС была доработана и получила обозначение РП-9УК.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Из монографии Ерохина Е.И.


А что это за монография? Что-то  я не соображу.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На Су-9 стояла ЦД-30Т ("изд. 820"), которая после принятия на вооружение получила официальное обозначение РП-9У. 
> Могу еще добавить, что первоначально, в период проведения испытаний Т-43 станция называлась ЦД-30С...
> По окончании ГСИ планировалась замена на помехозащищенную ЦД-30ТП, но не сложилось... 
> .


ЦД-30Т - изд.820
ЦД-30ТП - РП-21 - изд.-830
РП-21М - изд. 830М
Правильно?

Что выходит Су-9 с ЦД-30Т мог применять ракеты РС-2УС, а Миг-21ПФ с ЦД-30ТП нет?

----------


## lindr

> Что выходит Су-9 с ЦД-30Т мог применять ракеты РС-2УС, а Миг-21ПФ с ЦД-30ТП нет?


Тут немного более запутанно, естественно Ц-30ТП создавалась под применение РС-2УС, но судя по всему военных не устроили ее ТТХ, полученные при проведении испытаний 1962-1963. 




> В марте 1962 года начались совместные контрольные государственные испытания новой станции, а с середины года по 1963 год проводились испытания системы К-51. Показана возможность боевого применения на малых высотах порядка 2км. (против 4км. с ЦД-30Т).


Суть вопроса в том, что в этот период времени у потенциального противника появились всепогодные ИБ, способные выполнять боевые задачи на малых высотах,  МиГ-21 как основному истребителю ВВС необходимо было научиться бороться с ними, попыткой решения проблемы было создание РП-21М, поэтому процесс затянулся. 




> Продолжительные доводки станции позволили лишь в 1965 году принять на вооружение МиГ-21ПФМ с системой К-51.


Так как официального решения по применению РС-2УС на МиГ-21 пока (1962-1965) не было, ракеты не поставлялись и аппаратура обеспечивающая их применение не устанавливалась.

----------


## CRC

,,При эксплуатации самолетов, 94A, оснащенная вышеупомянутого описания , кроме точно соответствовать этой конструкции, это обязательно использовать технические описания и плоскостью эксплуатации, 94А, и его оборудования  а также технические описания и плоскостью эксплуатации самолетa,, 76,,! !

[ATTACH=CONFIG]Однако остался вопрос: дорабатывались ли ранее выпущенные машины ПФМ, ПФС, ПФ (МиГ-21ПФ ВВС ГДР не в счет) под эту ракету. [/ATTACH]

Первые польские самолеты МиГ-21ПФ  поставляются с 24 серии.. и прибывший к нам в апреле-мае 1964 года.
Следующая поставка декабря 1964 года, которые поступают в серию самолеты .... 06 ... и 07 ... . Таким образом, возникает вопрос, почему? или самолеты 06 .. и 07 ..  серии стали в заводе од 1963 года для новых радаров / RP-21М / или других улучшений? потому что все польские небольшой встроенный PF RP-21М радара.
Что было причиной того, что 24 серии .. был первым, и только потом до августа 1965 года прибыли ранние  самолеты 06 .. -20 ...серии

----------


## lindr

> Вложение 45606
> 
> ,,При эксплуатации самолетов, 94A, оснащенная вышеупомянутого описания , кроме точно соответствовать этой конструкции, это обязательно использовать технические описания и плоскостью эксплуатации, 94А, и его оборудования  а также технические описания и плоскостью эксплуатации самолетa,, 76,,! !


Ваш перевод не совсем точен.

При эксплуатации самолетов "94А"  в комплектации согласно вышеупомянутому описанию, за исключением данного списка конструктивных различий,  следует обязательно руководствоваться техническими описаниями а также инструкциями по эксплуатации самолета "94А" и его оборудования а также техническими описаниями и инструкциями по эксплуатации самолета "76".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Первые польские самолеты МиГ-21ПФ  поставляются с 24 серии.. и прибывший к нам в апреле-мае 1964 года.


А у Вас есть данные по дате выпуска этих машин? В Польшу они могли поступить к примеру спустя 6-8 месяцев после выпуска.

----------


## CRC

> А у Вас есть данные по дате выпуска этих машин? В Польшу они могли поступить к примеру спустя 6-8 месяцев после выпуска.


Нет, нет даты изготовления, есть только прибытии в Польшу
да самолетy 24  серии могли  стоять на площади. Тогда почему самолеты серии 06 .. -07 .. стали  местом так долго?
ожидания довести стандарт RP-21М радара или на том же

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тогда почему самолеты серии 06 .. -07 .. стали  местом так долго?
> ожидания довести стандарт RP-21М радара или на том же


Трудно сказать, может самолеты этой серии изначально предназначались другому заказчику, который в последствии от них отказался. 
Давайте не будем забывать, что первые серии МиГ-21ПФ московского завода, это совсем не те, что ПФ первых серий горьковского завода.

----------


## lindr

Или что более вероятно, 24-я серия была выпущена заводом №21 и имела номера 76212401-76212412, нужны фото шильдиков сохранившихся самолетов. Цифра 21 выпадает из номеров МиГ-21 довольно часто, например Югославские и Венгерские МиГ-21Ф-13.

----------


## CRC

Около 1965 бюллетене, выпущенном реконструкции МиГ-21 ПФ,в самолетy МиГ-21 ПФМ без системы SPS.

Мы точно знаем, что он сделал?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Или что более вероятно, 24-я серия была выпущена заводом №21 и имела номера 76212401-76212412, нужны фото шильдиков сохранившихся самолетов.


По-моему в Польше не сохранилось ни одного МиГ-21ПФ 24 серии.
Нужно научиться отличать самолеты московского и горьковского заводов. Я уверен, они внешне отличаются. Только нужны качественные фотографии.

----------


## lindr

> По-моему в Польше не сохранилось ни одного МиГ-21ПФ 24 серии.


В 2005 был как минимум один, 

Lotnictwo.net - zdjęcia

Еще один или два в США, надо поспрашивать западных споттеров, наверняка они ими обследованы. 

Потом тут определяющим является временной фактор, представить что в феврале-марте 1964 завод №30 уже гнал 24-ю серию нереально, 3-я серия попала в ЧССР 30 мая, значит была выпущена в марте-апреле 1964.

----------


## CRC

И тем не менее, первые 4 польские МиГ-21 ПФ приземлился 14 апреля 1964 года Познань Krzesiny  самолеты 24 серии  762401-762404

----------


## Migarius

> И тем не менее, первые 4 польские МиГ-21 ПФ приземлился 14 апреля 1964 года Познань Krzesiny  самолеты 24 серии  762401-762404


Скорее всего правильней писать №№76*21*2401-76*21*2404, так как:
1. На заводе №30 первый серийный МиГ-21ПФ покинули сборочный цех в феврале 1964 г.
2. Первый МиГ-21ПФ на заводе №30 был сдан заказчику в апреле 1964 г.
3. Первая поставка МиГ-21ПФ с завода №30 заказчику состоялась в мае 1964 г.
4. МиГ-21ПФ №76212324 был выпущен заводом №21 в феврале 1964 г.
 :Smile:

----------


## lindr

Большое Вам спасибо, Вы очередной раз помогли нам в спорной ситуации, есть один сопутствующий вопрос, Что известно о машинах 760101-7602** завода номер №30? МиГ-21ПФ 760301 был поставлен 30.05.64 а что до него?

----------


## lindr

> И тем не менее, первые 4 польские МиГ-21 ПФ приземлился 14 апреля 1964 года Познань Krzesiny  самолеты 24 серии  762401-762404


Да 24-й серии, но другого завода, это уже *третий* случай в большом мастшабе

76212401	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	401	потом 2401 62.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM
76212402	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	402	потом 2402 62.PLM, 1.PLM потерян 11.12.75
76212403	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	403	потом 2403 62.PLM, 1.PLM потерян 22.01.68
76212404	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	404	потом 2404 62.PLM, 1.PLM
76212405	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	405	1.PLM потерян 12.01.67
76212406	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	406	потом 2406 1.PLM, 10.PLM
76212407	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	407	потом 2407 1.PLM
76212408	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	408	потом 2408 1.PLM, 10.PLM
76212409	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	409	потом 2409 11.PLM, 1.PLM потерян 02.08.79
76212410	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	410	потом 2410 11.PLM, 1.PLM
76212411	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	411	потом 2411 11.PLM, 1.PLM
76212412	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	412	потом 2412 1.PLM, 10.PLM

до этого случая я знал 2 факта ошибки указания производителя в публикациях, когда машины шли с ошибочным номером (завода №30 вместо завода №21) 

74212211	Ф-13	№21			1962	Югославия	501	22501 потерян 10.70
74212212	Ф-13	№21			1962	Югославия	502	22502
74212213	Ф-13	№21			1962	Югославия	503	22503
74212214	Ф-13	№21			1962	Югославия	504	22504
74212215	Ф-13	№21			1962	Югославия	505	22505 потерян 02.70

74211211	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	211	потерян 12.02.71
74211212	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	212	Сирия
74211213	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	213	потерян 12.02.64
74211214	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	214	Сирия
74211215	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	215	Сирия
74211216	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	216	Сирия
74211218	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	218	
74211219	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	219	
74211221	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	221	потерян 10.07.64
74211222	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	222	
74211223	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	223	потерян 05.02.64
74211224	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	224	
74211225	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	225	потом 1225
74211301	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	01	потом 25
74211302	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	302	Сирия
74211303	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	303	потерян 13.09.66
74211304	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	304	потерян 10.05.69
74211305	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	305	
74211306	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	306	Сирия
74211307	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	307	потерян 23.06.66
74211308	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	308	
74211309	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	309	потерян 01.03.66
74211311	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	311	
74211312	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	312	потерян 09.09.71
74211313	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	313	
74211314	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	314	Сирия
74211320	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	320	Сирия
74211324	Ф-13	№21			1961	Венгрия	324	Сирия
74211414	Ф-13	№21			1962	Венгрия	414

----------


## CRC

В это время написания наших самолетов, однако, такие как 762401 в польской литературе.
МиГ-21 F-13 хранится в музее в Drzonowie  это 742307   без номера 21 :Biggrin:   Например, на обложке голени основного шасси

----------


## lindr

С случае МиГ-21Ф-13 *все гораздо проще* завод можно определить по дате выпуска, завод номер №30 начал выпускать МиГ-21Ф-13 на Экспорт в 1963. :Smile:  Кроме того внутри планера (и у меня есть несколько фото) завод №30 использовал красные номера без черточки *1104* а №21 с чертой *21-07*, а на шасси писали без 21 *N742103*

Сейчас поищу фото.

----------


## CRC

Первые 13 МиГ-21Ф-13 производства завода № 21 ...в том числе 742307 :Tongue:

----------


## lindr

> Первые 13 МиГ-21Ф-13 производства завода № 21 ...в том числе 742307


Да это так, но писали N742307 вместо N74213207, однако (посмотрите на снимок) *N* - это знак завода №21, самолеты завода №30 шли *без N*, а *потом* номера завода №21 стали писать *с числом 21* внутри номера.

----------


## Migarius

> ...Что известно о машинах 760101-7602** завода номер №30? МиГ-21ПФ 760301 был поставлен 30.05.64 а что до него?


Увы, по первым двум сериям МиГ-21ПФ завода №30 пока ничего сказать не могу. :Frown: 
А вот насчет того, что завод №30 начал выпускать МиГ-21Ф-13 на экспорт в 1963 г. позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Первые МиГ-21Ф-13 покинули сборочный цех завода в сентябре 1962 г. А вот уж их отправка заказчику началась в январе 1963 г. :Smile:

----------


## Migarius

> Да это так, но писали N742307 вместо N74213207, однако (посмотрите на снимок) *N* - это знак завода №21, самолеты завода №30 шли *без N*, а *потом* стали писать *с числом 21* внутри номера.


Информация к размышлению. :Smile: 
МиГ-21Ф-13 №74211325 - СССР и МиГ-21Ф-13 №743000815 - ГДР

----------


## CRC

> Да 24-й серии, но другого завода, это уже *третий* случай в большом мастшабе
> 
> 76212401	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	401	потом 2401 62.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM
> 76212402	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	402	потом 2402 62.PLM, 1.PLM потерян 11.12.75
> 76212403	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	403	потом 2403 62.PLM, 1.PLM потерян 22.01.68
> 76212404	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	404	потом 2404 62.PLM, 1.PLM
> 76212405	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	405	1.PLM потерян 12.01.67
> 76212406	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	406	потом 2406 1.PLM, 10.PLM
> 76212407	ПФ	№21			1964	Польша	407	потом 2407 1.PLM
> ...


Все хорошо, но ... только завод № 21 в 1964 году выпустил 47 самолетов версии PF  . А в 1964 году польские принесли в общей сложности 16 самолетов этой версии, в том числе четыре  серии .. 06 ..  10 декабря.Это восемь месяцев разница между Серии 24 и более ранние 06, ждать за изменения?

----------


## RA3DCS

Уважаемый Мигариус, Вы бы развеяли наши сомнения по поводу использования ракет РС-2УС на МиГ-21ПФ горьковского завода. 
Мы полагаем, что система вооружения МиГ-21ПФ дополнилась системой С-2-УС с самолета № 74211701 + один самолет в 16 серии. Правильно?

----------


## lindr

> Все хорошо, но ... только завод № 21 в 1964 году выпустил 47 самолетов версии PF  . А в 1964 году польские принесли в общей сложности 16 самолетов этой версии, в том числе четыре  серии .. 06 ..  10 декабря.Это восемь месяцев разница между Серии 24 и более ранние 06, ждать за изменения?





> выпустил 47 самолетов версии PF  . А в 1964 году польские принесли в общей сложности 16 самолетов этой версии


*Только 12*  были выпущены заводом №21 76212401-76212412

Серия 06 была выпущена *другим* заводом, №30, никакой паузы не было, у завода №30 были* другие* планы выпуска.
....
760607	ПФ	№30			1964	Польша	0607	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM
760608	ПФ	№30			1964	Польша	0608	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM
760609	ПФ	№30			1964	ГДР	828	JG 8, JG 2
760610	ПФ	№30			1964	Польша	0610	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM
760611	ПФ	№30			1964	ГДР	830	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 29.04.69
....

----------


## lindr

> Информация к размышлению.


Не совсем понял, что вы хотели сказать.

Я имел ввиду, что *только у завода №21* была буква *N* в начале и число *21* иногда писалось, иногда нет и цвет букв у №21 был синий а у №30 вроде всегда красный (увы мало цветных фото) и естественно без буквы N и цифр 21.

----------


## CRC

> *Только 12*  были выпущены заводом №21 76212401-76212412
> 
> Серия 06 была выпущена *другим* заводом, №30, никакой паузы не было, у завода №30 были* другие* планы выпуска.
> ....
> 760607	ПФ	№30			1964	Польша	0607	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM
> 760608	ПФ	№30			1964	Польша	0608	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM
> 760609	ПФ	№30			1964	ГДР	828	JG 8, JG 2
> 760610	ПФ	№30			1964	Польша	0610	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM
> 760611	ПФ	№30			1964	ГДР	830	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 29.04.69
> ....


Спасибо за попытку прояснить. В польской литературе все самолеты версия PF мая 762401 , 762010    Помимо номером 21, поэтому мои попытки однозначно определить завода.

----------


## Migarius

> Не совсем понял, что вы хотели сказать.
> 
> Я имел ввиду, что *только у завода №21* была буква *N* в начале и число *21* иногда писалось, иногда нет и цвет букв у №21 был синий а у №30 вроде всегда красный (увы мало цветных фото) и естественно без буквы N и цифр 21.


Давайте вернёмся к Вашей цитате, которую я привёл в посте №238: _Да это так, но писали N742307 вместо N74213207, однако (посмотрите на снимок) N - это знак завода №21, самолеты завода №30 шли без N, а потом стали писать с числом 21 внутри номера._
Вы указали, что число 21 внутри номера стали писать ПОТОМ, то есть после приведённого Вами номера 742307. Я же привел номер 74211325, т.е. явно писали и ДО. Да и на приведённой Вами фотографии мы видим номер 74210725, т.е. опять ДО. На приведённой мной фотографии машины 30-го завода мы видим, что нет не только знака номера "N" и номера завода, но и типа изделия, т.е. цифры 74. Да и наносили номера на 30-м заводе на внешних поверхностях скорее всё же синей краской. Например,взглянем на хвост МиГ-21ФЛ №3501

----------


## CRC

> Скорее всего правильней писать №№76*21*2401-76*21*2404, так как:
> 1. На заводе №30 первый серийный МиГ-21ПФ покинули сборочный цех в феврале 1964 г.
> 2. Первый МиГ-21ПФ на заводе №30 был сдан заказчику в апреле 1964 г.
> 3. Первая поставка МиГ-21ПФ с завода №30 заказчику состоялась в мае 1964 г.
> 4. МиГ-21ПФ №76212324 был выпущен заводом №21 в феврале 1964 г.


Cамолета 24 серии структурно отличаются от самолетов серии 06 .. для меня вопрос не будет решен, или 24 серии PF является окончательный характер, или просто противоположное  самолетy серии 06  были модернизированы? и серии 24 должны были быть модернизированы в службе

----------


## lindr

> Давайте вернёмся к Вашей цитате


Хорошо, я на 100% принимаю пояснение, будем в работе фотоматериалами делать акцент на наличие кода изделия и буквы "N".

Небольшой оффтопик: хотелось бы узнать немного больше о МиГ-21ФЛ 773501, возможно в соответствующей ветке, думаю эта информация интересна всем :Smile: .




> Cамолета 24 серии структурно отличаются от самолетов серии 06


*Опишите, пожалуйста различия, это может быть очень интересно.
*

Самолеты* одного* типа, но выпущенные на *разных* заводах могут иметь конструктивные различия, *это нормально*.

Самолеты выпущенные на *одном* заводе и *раньше* по времени могут иметь *более совершенными*, чем выпущенные* позже*, но на *другом* заводе, *это тоже нормально*.

----------


## CRC

> Самолеты выпущенные на *одном* заводе и *раньше* по времени могут иметь *более совершенными*, чем выпущенные* позже*, но на *другом* заводе, *это тоже нормально*.


Да это нормально, и сегодня называют эффективность-effectivity    Давайте производственная линия была перенесена с завода с 21 по 30 без модернизации линии ?




> Опишите, пожалуйста различия,


Я подозреваю, однако, это различие в оборудовании радио / электронные, между 24 и 06 серии ,но я не уверен .

----------


## lindr

> Да это нормально, и сегодня называют эффективность-effectivity Давайте производственная линия была перенесена с завода с 21 по 30 без модернизации линии ?


Два процесса *модернизация* МиГ-21ПФ и *развертывание* его производства на на №30 шли *параллельно*. Возможны разные варианты.

----------


## CRC

Бюллетень  08503151 это реконструкция самолетов версии PF  к стандартной версии PFM, без SPS. Знаете ли вы, что именно заказал этот бюллетень ?

----------


## FLOGGER

А были ПФМы без СПС?
Решил задать еще один вопрос про ПФМ. Вот отличное фото МИГ-21ПФМ 709-го УИАП. Кто-нибудь может сказать, какаие цвета использованы в камуфляже? Номер, я думаю, красный. А остальное?

----------


## lindr

> А были ПФМы без СПС?


Он имеет ввиду: ПФ с таким же БРЭО (гл. образом РЛС) как у ПФМ, но без СПС.

----------


## CRC

> А были ПФМы без СПС?


Смотри на стр. 10 этой темы  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Он имеет ввиду: ПФ с таким же БРЭО (гл. образом РЛС) как у ПФМ, но без СПС.


Да, я понял. Но сказано было *к стандартной версии PFM*, а стандартный ПФМ - это с СПС.  А ПФМ серии 76 - это, все же недоделанный (ИМХО).

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги возник такой вопрос:
Могли ли МиГ-21ПФС, ПФМ использовать блоки реактивных снарядов УБ-32?

----------


## FLOGGER

На 100% не уверен, но, по-моему, да. Под них в щитке главной ноги шасси делался съемный элемент, как раз под УБ-32, т. к. он имееь бОльший диаметр, чем УБ-16. Фото сейчас не приведу - надо искать, сканить.
P.S. Во всяком случае, я так слышал.



Вот я там корявенько стрелкой показал, где этот съемный щиток.

----------


## CRC

Издательство lot.2217/83 самолет МиГ-21ПФМ , Инструкции по эксплуатации и технике пилотирования 1984 году, перевод с русского языка ,, Инструкция пилотa самолета МиГ-21-ПФМ / ПФ/ первая часть.  техника пилотирования  издание 1977 дает УБ-32, в качестве оружия МиГ-21-ПФМ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Под них в щитке главной ноги шасси делался съемный элемент, как раз под УБ-32, т. к. он имееь бОльший диаметр, чем УБ-16. .


Валера по моему этот съемный сектор появился для ракет РС-2УС.

----------


## CRC

Этот  съемный сектор удален в создание приостановлением 500 кг бомбы и  зажигательными танки

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера по моему этот съемный сектор появился для ракет РС-2УС.


Саш, да она ж худая, вряд ли под нее. Ну, я изложил, как мне объясняли: под УБ-32. Ну, а тут, видишь, парень излагает и т\о, и ФАБы, ЗАБы поминает. (почти стихи :Smile: ) Так что-может!

----------


## RA3DCS

CRC Прав!
Щиток ноги имеет вкладыш, который отсоединяется от щитка при установке на самолет изделия ЗБ-360.

----------


## Ratkin

> Хотелось для себя уточнить такой момент. 
> Очень часто в литературе (даже в статье солидных авторов Е. Арсеньев, Д. Баранов «Истребитель МиГ-21ПФ штрихи к портрету») встречается обозначение МиГ-21ПФМ ( заводской шифр Е-7М ). На самом ли деле МиГ-21ПФМ был отдельной модификацией? Или просто это доработанный Е-7СПС? По другим данным Е-7М это МиГ-21М, МФ. Где-то тут ошибка, которая перекочевала во многие издания.


М и МФ - модификации для заграницы ("для друзей") с иной системой опознавания. Модификации ПФС и ПФМ отличаются системами катапультирования, поэтому их различия легко заметны - по различию в фонарях. У ПФС фонарь - как у ПФ. У ПФМ - с откидывающейся вбок частью (там уже стояло кресло КМ-1). Модификация ПФС широко эксплуатировалась в Барнаульском училище (Славгородский авиаполк), модификация ПФМ - в КАчинском училище (Котельниковский авиаполк).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Модификации ПФС и ПФМ отличаются системами катапультирования, поэтому их различия легко заметны - по различию в фонарях. У ПФС фонарь - как у ПФ. У ПФМ - с откидывающейся вбок частью (там уже стояло кресло КМ-1)..



Позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Обозначение ПФМ появилось уже после 1966 года, когда выпуск ПФМ/ПФС для советских ВВС был прекращен. Нам не удалось найти официального документа с обозначением ПФМ ранее 1966 года. Если у Вас есть такой документ – пожалуйста, покажите.

Вы цитируете довольно старые сообщения, на многие вопросы уже давно получен ответ.

----------


## Lans2

а кстати говоря, ПФМ применялось ко всем СПС или только машинам позднего выпуска?

----------


## RA3DCS

> а кстати говоря, ПФМ применялось ко всем СПС или только машинам позднего выпуска?


Переименование произошло как говориться задним числом. Правильным будет обозначение ПФС/ПФМ.

----------


## Mig

> Переименование произошло как говориться задним числом. Правильным будет обозначение ПФС/ПФМ.


ЕМНИП то  обсуждалась и такая версия, что ПФС - это раннее обозначение, прижившееся в авиапроме (фирма - завод), а ПФМ - это более позднее (по понятным причинам) обозначение, получившие распространение у эксплуатантов в *строевых частях*. Если спросить ветеранов отечественных ВВС, то ИМХО большинство из них и не слышали о модификации ПФС, но все помнят ПФМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если спросить ветеранов отечественных ВВС, то ИМХО большинство из них и не слышали о модификации ПФС, но все помнят ПФМ.


Сергей, как тогда ветераны называли МиГ-21ПФ с системой СПС? Не думаю, что просто тип-94!

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, как тогда ветераны называли МиГ-21ПФ с системой СПС? Не думаю, что просто тип-94!


Уже давно, но мы и об этом говорили. Ветераны не заморачиваются СПС. ИМХО для людей проводивших на аэродроме по 10-12 часов в день, СПС - это нечто абстрактное и поэтому не запомнившееся какой-то особенностью в эксплуатации... А помнят: фонарь - в бок, или фонарь вверх! ТП - в основании киля, или под фюзеляжем... Если фонарь в бок и ТП в основании киля - ПФМ, если фонарь вверх, да еще парашют внизу - ПФ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> СПС - это нечто абстрактное и поэтому не запомнившееся какой-то особенностью в эксплуатации... А помнят: фонарь - в бок, или фонарь вверх! ТП - в основании киля, или под фюзеляжем... Если фонарь в бок и ТП в основании киля - ПФМ, если фонарь вверх, да еще парашют внизу - ПФ.


Я бы так не сказал! Если смотреть с позиции летчика тут, пожалуй, не было разницы, на чем летать на ПФ или на ПФ с системой СПС, тем более, как мы знаем в училищах система СПС, все равно была отключена, и закрылки выпускались только во взлетное положение. Но, что касается технического состава,  разницу они не могли не заметить и появление фонаря открывающегося в бок не может служить признаком ПФМ. Тем более как выяснилось, в польской документации и тип 76 имел обозначение ПФМ.

----------


## Кацперский

> [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3][COLOR=#000000]Я бы так не сказал! Если смотреть с позиции летчика тут, пожалуй, не было разницы, на чем летать на ПФ или на ПФ с системой СПС, тем более, как мы знаем в училищах система СПС, все равно была отключена, и закрылки выпускались только во взлетное положение. Но, что касается технического состава,  разницу они не могли не заметить и появление фонаря открывающегося в бок не может служить признаком ПФМ. Тем более как выяснилось, в польской документации и тип 76 имел обозначение ПФМ


Во-первых польская документация тут вызывает недоверие, будто её писали поляки лично или как минимум арабы.
Во-вторых, мы обсуждали в другой теме вариант, что появление обозначения ПФМ вызвано установкой доработанной БРЛС РП-21М.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ......что появление обозначения ПФМ вызвано установкой доработанной БРЛС РП-21М.


Тогда это событие для ветеранов ВВС должно было быть еще более незаметным, поскольку внешне это практически ничего не меняло на самолете.

----------


## Кацперский

У нас в ВВС было всё просто - точно как и написал Сергей. Был ПФ (фонарь вверх) и ПФМ (фонарь в бок). Все остальные "мелочи" не играли роли. Методические пособия были для этих модификаций общими. Про названия особо никто не заморачивался. Писали "самолёт с килем увеличенной площади", "самолёт оборудованный системой СПС" и т.п. Обозначение МиГ-21ПФС там не встретить. Ещё в обиходе было МиГ-21СПС (на бумаге не встречал).

----------


## babcia131

Даже в Школe Прапорщиков я учился о самолете МиГ-21СПС, а не 21ПФС и ПФМ  :Biggrin:

----------


## Кацперский

> Даже в Школe Прапорщиков я учился


По советским (российским) меркам ты офицер со средним образованием)))) А прапорщики - как кадровые сержанты у нас.

----------


## Mig

> Я бы так не сказал! ... Но, что касается технического состава,  разницу они не могли не заметить и появление фонаря открывающегося в бок не может служить признаком ПФМ....


Александр, технический состав - велик, могуч и большой числом и специальностями!
Уже в 1960-е годы специализация среди т/с стала демонстрировать не только свои преимущества, но и недостатки. Кто из т/с повседневно сталкивался с СПС? - Правильно, "самолетчики", т.е. специалисты по СД ("самолет и двигатель"). "Радистам" (РЭО), "АОшникам" (АО), вооруженцам (АВ) и другим специалистам ИАС СПС была знакома также как и вертолетная техника и относились они к ней совершенно фиолетово:) А вот открывающийся в бок фонарь, как очень характерную черту данной модификации, запомнили практически все - и летчики, и инженеры, и техники, и механики, и даже, штабные писари:)

----------


## GK21

Понятие СПС вряд ли можно считать чем-то абстрактным. Да и ветераны, как показывает опыт общения с ними на эту тему, хорошо помнят отличия между ПФ и ПФМ/ПФС , поскольку введение известной системы заметно повлияло на скорость отрыва и посадочную скорость, а стало быть  - и на длину разбега и  пробега. Посадочная скорость на ПФС-ах стало ниже на 40 км, а это весьма существенно и заметно для такого летательного аппарата, как МиГ-21. Как же они могли такое не заметить? :)))
Кстати, если фонарь открывается вверх,  а тормозной парашют находится в основании узкого киля, то это изделие ("94", естественно с системой СПС), можно, однако,  считать ПФС на 100 %. Подобный вариант, но с килем увеличенной площади (также изделие "94"), назывался в различной документации, как мы уже однажды выясняли, ПФС/ПФМ, причем иногда даже одновременно. Один из таких экземпляров можно еще увидеть на стоянке Музея ВВС МВО в Кубинке.
Вот немцы, вероятно, поступили мудрее, просто назвав поступившие к ним МиГ-21ПФМ (с открывающимся вбок фонарем) МиГ-21СПС.

----------


## Mig

Вопрос к уважаемому сообществу: 

что делают доблестный техник и механик на самолете МиГ-21ПФМ, принадлежащем 32 гиап 9 иад ВВС МВО?



Фото сделано на аэродроме Шаталово в 1969-1970 годах. 
Спасибо!

----------


## RA3DCS

> что делают доблестный техник и механик на самолете МиГ-21ПФМ, принадлежащем 32 гиап 9 иад ВВС МВО?



Установка аккумуляторных батарей 15СЦС-45.

----------


## Кацперский

По-видимому устанавливают АКБ.

----------


## Mig

Спасибо большое, коллеги!

А вот еще фото из той же фотосессии. 
Правильно ли понимаю, что техник (офицер) показывает солдатам-механикам (срочной служюбы) как осуществляется проверка цепей АПУ-13А самолета МиГ-21ПФМ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> ........как осуществляется проверка цепей АПУ-13А самолета МиГ-21ПФМ?


Сергей, совершенно верно.
На фото переносной пульт ИИ-13А представляет собой имитатор изделия 310А и обеспечивает проверку исправности электрических цепей управления пуском.

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, совершенно верно.
> На фото переносной пульт ИИ-13А представляет собой имитатор изделия 310А....


А что такое "изделие 310А"?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что такое "изделие 310А"?


Р-3С (К-13)

----------


## Mig

МиГ-21ПФМ во время ЛТУ в 1967 году: http://www.airforce.ru/content/fotoa...ie-v-32-gviap/

----------


## Кацперский

> МиГ-21ПФМ во время ЛТУ в 1967 году: http://www.airforce.ru/content/fotoa...ie-v-32-gviap/


Да, в те годы это была норма. Даже в КБП например был прописан обход радиоактивного облака, как один из элементов упражнений. Ну а после посадки спецобработка АТ, всё как положено



Конец 60-х гг., АТ 2-го иап "Краков" на аэр. Голенюв

----------


## Mig

> Да, в те годы это была норма. Даже в КБП например был прописан обход радиоактивного облака, как один из элементов упражнений. Ну а после посадки спецобработка АТ, всё как положено
> 
> 
> 
> Конец 60-х гг., АТ 2-го иап "Краков" на аэр. Голенюв


Да, это было нормой. Но в феврале в подмосковной Кубинке, как правило, мороз - 5-10-15 градусов. И я плохо представляю, как дезактивирующим раствором, состоящим на 99% из простой воды, можно было производить дезактивацию на морозе хотя бы -5 градусов...:) Одним словом, - "показуха"...

----------


## Кацперский

Тогда вместо воды остаётся - массандра)) Шютка. Но есть добавки к воде, чтоб не замерзала.

----------


## Mig

Такие добавки для жидкости омывателя стекол автомобилей - ныне по-русски называются "незамерзайка". Но эта "незамерзайка" очень даже замерзает, если ее на капот машины тонким слоем размазать... А что касается 1960-70-х годов, то тогда ЕМНИП единственной "незамерзайкой" был спирт, которым омывалось лобовое стекло фонаря кабины... 
Но спирт в ВВС - это отдельная и очень занимательная тема:):):)

----------


## lindr

Похоже я все-таки разобрался чем отличается МиГ-21ПФС от ПФМ, 

*МиГ-21ПФМ это машина с РЛС РП-21М*, причем двух типов* ПФМ-Тип 76* без СПС и *ПФМ тип-94* с СПС.

Теперь подробно и по порядку

Когда МиГ-21ПФ запустили в серию, считалось что на базе Р-3С удастся быстро создать Р-3Р, ракету планировалось предъявить на на испытания в концу 1963. *Поэтому РП-21 выпустили без поддержки РС-2УС*. 

Однако работы затянулись и в середине 1963-го года были принято решение выпустить вариант РСЛ с поддержкой РС-2УС - *РП-21М*. Работы по доводке затянулись и продолжились до 1965. 

Тем временем завод де-факто №21 завершил в первом квартале 1964 года выпуск МиГ-21ПФ, по данным Migarius было выпущено лишь 3 ПФ в 1964 и один 1965, причем в 1965, 8 ранее выпущенных ПФ переделали в ФЛ. 

*Таким образом не один советский МиГ-21ПФ не получил поддержки использования РС-2УС при выпуске.* 

Также завод №21 приступил к выпуску в 1964 МиГ-21ПФС также с РП-21 и без поддержки РС-2УС.

Завод №30 приступил к выпуску  в 1964 МиГ-21ПФ *на экспорт*, также с РП-21 и без поддержки РС-2УС.

В 1965 году РП-21М наконец-то  довели, самолет МиГ-21ПФ укопмплектованный этой станцией получил обозначение *МиГ-21ПФМ-Тип-76* он был запущен в серию на заводе *№30* на *761615* и с *761701* для *Польши*, как правильно заметил RA3DCS первые машины не полностью поддерживали РС-2УС. В полном объеме это произошло где-то с 18-й серии, когда пошла версия *тип-77ВК* с той же РЛС (РП-21М), Вьетнамские ПФЛ использовать РС-2УС *могли* , в 1967 году РС-2УС доставили во Вьетнам их возможности демонстрировали советские специалисты.

Разработанный на базе МиГ-21ПФМ-76, МиГ-21ФЛ (Тип-77Б и Тип-77Л) выпуска московского завода имел РЛС Р-2Л (на базе РП-21М).

Полученные Индией в марте 1965 6 МИГ-21ФЛ с узким килем также *имели  радиовысотомер* http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/48687864.jpg, что видно на фото, видимо там тоже стояла Р-2Л. Ранние МиГ-21ФЛ (Тип76ФЛ Горьковского завода имели Р-1Л на базе РП-21)

Для доработки ранее выпущенных МИГ-21ПФ в ПФМ-76 был выпущен бюллетень *08503151*, смотрим: 08- миг-21, 5 -1965, 0- основное изделие, 3151- номер и шифр, по нему доработали машины Польши и ГДР, про другие страны не знаю, ГДР-овцы прямо приняли обозначение ПФМ для ПФМ тип 76, а ПФМ тип 94 поняли как *ПФМ +СПС* и назвали просто *СПС*. Поляки не стали заморачиваться и оставили* ПФ*.

Также МиГ-21ПФС получившие с *940МС01* РЛС РП-21М получили наименование *МиГ-21ПФМ-Тип-94* , а ранее выпущенные машины дорабатывались установкой РП-21М.




> Например, машина 94210818, потерпевшая аварию на аэродроме Мары 6 октября 1964 г., по документам проходит как МиГ-21ПФС, а машина 94210819, потерпевшая катастрофу 13 октября 1967 г. в Северной группе войск на аэродроме Колобжег (ПНР) - как МиГ-21ПФМ.


Поскольку изменения касались почти только РЛС и ракет, на ранее выпущенных книгах, дабы не перевыпускать документы с 1966 зачеркивали *ПФС* и писали *ПФМ*, что заметил  RA3DCS   

Таким образом на популярный вопрос: мог ли МиГ-21ПФ использовать РС-2УС? Можно ответить: нет, не мог *по определению* т.к. РС-2УС требовала РП-21М, а машина с РП-21М *автоматически* превращалась в *ПФМ*.

----------


## Lans2

а РП-21 обеспечивала применение Р-3Р?

----------


## Кацперский

> А что касается 1960-70-х годов, то тогда ЕМНИП единственной "незамерзайкой" был спирт


В том-то и дело, что не только. Уже тогда применялись такие добавки в водяных радиаторах машин, в Польше к примеру была жидкость "БОРЫГО", основу которой составлял этиловый спирт :Wink: 




> *МиГ-21ПФМ это машина с РЛС РП-21М*, причем двух типов* ПФМ-Тип 76* без СПС и *ПФМ тип-94* с СПС


Это единственный логичный вывод после сообщения Migarius.




> Для доработки ранее выпущенных МИГ-21ПФ в ПФМ-76 был выпущен бюллетень *08503151*


Тут Ваши догадки или читали бюллетень?




> а РП-21 обеспечивала применение Р-3Р?


Хорошо бы))

----------


## lindr

> Тут Ваши догадки или читали бюллетень?


Было сообщения от CRC МиГ-21ПФС, ПФМ пост 226, 

МиГ-21ПФС, ПФМ пост 249




> Около 1965 бюллетене, выпущенном реконструкции МиГ-21 ПФ,в самолетy МиГ-21 ПФМ без системы SPS.
> 
>  Мы точно знаем, что он сделал?





> Бюллетень 08503151 это реконструкция самолетов версии PF к стандартной версии PFM, без SPS. Знаете ли вы, что именно заказал этот бюллетень ?

----------


## Кацперский

> Было сообщения от CRC


Это, в свою очередь, его догадки. Что там было точно - никто не знает. Но если предположить, что наши выводы касающиеся ПФ и ПФМ верны, тогда можем с большей долей вероятности сказать, что он касался именно замены РЛС.

----------


## CRC

На самом деле, это все вроде загадки.          Замена некоторых блоков станции.

----------


## lindr

> Но если предположить, что наши выводы касающиеся ПФ и ПФМ верны, тогда можем с большей долей вероятности сказать, что он касался именно замены РЛС.





> Замена некоторых блоков станции.


Именно замена блоков, модернизация РП-21 в РП-21М, иначе не потянули бы объем. 

Смотрите: на заводе №21 было выпущено 39 серий изделия тип 94, в варианте ПФС - 19 серий это около 400 машин, учтем, что ПФС сплавлялись в Афганистан, Египет, Кубу, Монголию, Вьетнам все равно до 200-250 машин надо было модернизировать, плюс экспортные ПФ, ну там они сами хозяева :Smile: , возможно до советских ПФ руки так и не дошли, поэтому ПФМ тип-76 нам малознаком.

----------


## Кацперский

Написав "замена РЛС" я подразумевал именно отдельные блоки. Эти станции почти идентичны, нет необходимости менять всё.

----------


## CRC

Сирийский H-66

----------


## Кацперский

> Сирийский H-66


Красава))))

----------


## Lans2

> Хорошо бы))


вопрос оттого, что может возникнуть впечатление будто все доработки РП-21 до М сводились к обеспечению возможности пуска РС-2УС, тогда как возможность подсвета для Р-3Р была заложена заранее

----------


## RA3DCS

> Для доработки ранее выпущенных МИГ-21ПФ в ПФМ-76 был выпущен бюллетень *08503151*, смотрим: 08- миг-21, 5 -1965, 0- основное изделие, 3151- номер и шифр,.


Думаю, если бы бюллетень касался доработки РЛС вместо 0 -основное изделие должно быть 1 - радиоэлектронное оборудование.

----------


## lindr

> вопрос оттого, что может возникнуть впечатление будто все доработки РП-21 до М сводились к обеспечению возможности пуска РС-2УС, тогда как возможность подсвета для Р-3Р была заложена заранее


Почти все доработки РП-21 в РП-21М сводились именно к к обеспечению  возможности пуска РС-2УС.

Применение Р-3Р обеспечивалось РЛС РП-22С Сапфир-21, и ее производными, РП-22СМ (МиГ-21СМ,СМТ МиГ-21Бис и МиГ-23С), РП-22СМА МиГ-21Бис для ОВД, Алмаз-23 (МиГ-23МС), Алмаз-23Б (МиГ-21Бис вариант Б)

----------


## lindr

> Думаю, если бы бюллетень касался доработки РЛС вместо 0 -основное изделие должно быть 1 - радиоэлектронное оборудование.


Не факт, там еще ракеты и потом он прямо пишет 


> Бюллетень 08503151 это реконструкция самолетов версии PF к стандартной версии PFM, без SPS.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не факт, там еще ракеты и потом он прямо пишет


Это можно будет узнать, когда увидим полностью этот бюллетень.

----------


## GK21

> Похоже я все-таки разобрался чем отличается МиГ-21ПФС от ПФМ, 
> 
> *МиГ-21ПФМ это машина с РЛС РП-21М*, причем двух типов* ПФМ-Тип 76* без СПС и *ПФМ тип-94* с СПС.
> 
> Теперь подробно и по порядку
> 
> Когда МиГ-21ПФ запустили в серию, считалось что на базе Р-3С удастся быстро создать Р-3Р, ракету планировалось предъявить на на испытания в концу 1963. *Поэтому РП-21 выпустили без поддержки РС-2УС*. 
> 
> Однако работы затянулись и в середине 1963-го года были принято решение выпустить вариант РСЛ с поддержкой РС-2УС - *РП-21М*. Работы по доводке затянулись и продолжились до 1965. 
> ...


Вы имеете в виду, что именно появление нового прицельного  оборудования, а не введение системы СПС стало основным и определяющим конструктивным отличием МиГ-21ПФ ("76") от МиГ-21ПФМ/ПФС ("94")?

----------


## lindr

> Вы имеете в виду, что именно появление нового прицельного оборудования, а не введение системы СПС стало основным и определяющим конструктивным отличием МиГ-21ПФ ("76") от МиГ-21ПФМ/ПФС ("94")?


Нет, СПС отличает Тип 76 и тип 77 от Тип-94. 

*ПФС=ПФ+СПС
ПФМ тип 76 = ПФ + РП-21М
ПФМ тип 94 = ПФС + РП-21М т.е. ПФ+СПС+РП-21М*

*Тип-76 с РЛС-21М - это тоже МиГ-21ПФМ*. МиГ-21ПФЛ - разновидность МиГ-21ПФМ-76

Тип76 (нет СПС):

МиГ-21ПФ (с РЛС РП-21)
МиГ-21ПФМ-76 (с РЛС РП-21М) Польша, ГДР...
МиГ-21ФЛ горьковского завода, переделывались из ранее выпущенных ПФ Тип-76ФЛ (с РЛС Р-1Л, на базе РП-21)

Тип77 (Нет СПС)

МиГ-21ПФЛ, тип 77ВК (с РЛС РП-21М) Вьетнам..
МиГ-21ФЛ тип 77Б (Афганистан, Алжир Индия ...)  (С РЛС Р-2Л на базе РП-21М)
МиГ-21ФЛ тип 77Л (Индия лицензия), Московского завода (С РЛС Р-2Л на базе РП-21М) 

Тип 94 (есть СПС)

МиГ-21ПФС Горьковского завода (с РЛС РП-21)
МиГ-21ПФМ Горьковского завода (с РЛС РП-21М)
МиГ-21ПФМ Московского завода Тип 94А и тип 94Н (с РЛС РП-21М) Экспорт

----------


## RA3DCS

> *ПФМ тип 76 = ПФ + РП-21М
> *


Надо уточнить.
Если РП-21 это ЦД-30ТП, что тогда РП-21М?

----------


## lindr

Не помню точно, но писали вроде ЦД-30ТПК, то есть ЦД-30ТП + К-51

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не помню точно, но писали вроде ЦД-30ТПК, то есть ЦД-30ТП + К-51


Ну нет! РП-21 или ЦД-30ТП уже могла использовать РС-2УС, а РП-9-21 или ЦД-30Т-21 нет.

----------


## GK21

> Нет, СПС отличает Тип 76 и тип 77 от Тип-94. 
> 
> *ПФС=ПФ+СПС
> ПФМ тип 76 = ПФ + РП-21М
> ПФМ тип 94 = ПФС + РП-21М т.е. ПФ+СПС+РП-21М*
> 
> *Тип-76 с РЛС-21М - это тоже МиГ-21ПФМ*. МиГ-21ПФЛ - разновидность МиГ-21ПФМ-76
> 
> Тип76 (нет СПС):
> ...


Спасибо! Мой вопрос был обусловлен тем. что до этого не приходилось слышать упоминаний о существовании изделий "76" (вероятно, все еще с фонарем старого типа под кресло СК-1, узким килем без контейнера тормозного парашюта в его основании  и без СПС?) под именем ПФМ. Не приходилось видеть и фото таких самолетов под обозначением ПФМ. Таковые изображения  существуют?  Правда в ряде источников ПФМ/ПФС-ом  называли МиГ-21ФЛ ("77") 234-го ГИАП вследствие его внешнего сходства с ПФС поздних серий, но эта модификация (без СПС, с широким килем - в отличие от ПФЛ/ПФВ ) проходит в полковой и летной документации под своим именем - МиГ-21ФЛ.
Пользуясь случаем, могу также добавить к одному из предыдущих постов, связанных с употреблением  аббревиатуры ПФМ/ПФС, что несмотря на наличие, например, в том же 234-м полку МиГ-21ПФС поздних серий ни в одной из летных книжек не приходилось встречать это название - упоминаются только ПФМ.
Попутно хотелось бы спросить, имеются ли какие-то существенные внешние отличия упоминаемых Вами  доработанных МиГ-21ПФ/ПФМ ("76") от обычных ПФ с РЛС РП-21 ("76"), как и отличия МиГ-21ФЛ ("77") горьковского завода, переделанных из ранее выпущенных ПФ Тип-76ФЛ  - от МиГ-21ФЛ ("77") ?

----------


## lindr

> Попутно хотелось бы спросить, имеются ли какие-то существенные внешние отличия упоминаемых Вами доработанных МиГ-21ПФ/ПФМ ("76") от обычных ПФ с РЛС РП-21 ("76")


Ничем они не отличаются, Польские с 761615 ПФ все ПФМ-76, ранние вроде как все доработаны в ПФМ-76, ГДРовские все или почти все ПФМ-76.




> как и отличия МиГ-21ФЛ ("77") горьковского завода, переделанных из ранее выпущенных ПФ Тип-76ФЛ - от МиГ-21ФЛ ("77")


,Горьковский завод переделывал тип 76 в тип 76ФЛ ставилась СРО-1, Киль узкий такой как у ПФ, вот фото, я думал что указанный борт завода №30 но migarius поправил №21. http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/48687864.jpg обратите внимание на наличие радиовысотомера, на ПФ его нет.

МиГ-21ФЛ московского завода с широким килем тип 77Б с СРО-1, тип-77Л без СРО, по бюллетеням 1970 года СРО-1 они менялись на СРО-2, что интересно по книге Red Eagles - America's Secret MiGs операция *HAVE ICE SRO 2 exploitation*, проводилась лишь в 1975. Т.е только тогда они получили полный комплект.




> например, в том же 234-м полку МиГ-21ПФС поздних серий ни в одной из летных книжек не приходилось встречать это название - упоминаются только ПФМ.


А какая серия конкретно если не секрет? МиГ-21ПФС запустили в крупную серию во втором квартале 1964, а уже в середине 1965 появился ПФМ-тип-94 и старые начали доводить. Мало времени прошло между событиями.

----------


## GK21

Осмелюсь предположить, что на данном фото все-таки МиГ-21ПФЛ ("76") ? 

Номера серии данных ПФС я не знаю. Речь идет о модификации ПФС/ПФМ ("94") с широким килем и фонарем под СК-1, которая внешне отличается от ФЛ ("77") только присутствием системы СПС  (конструкцией закрылков).и антенн СРО.

----------


## lindr

> Осмелюсь предположить, что на данном фото все-таки МиГ-21ПФЛ ("76") ?


Нет по данным Migaruis Миг-21ПФЛ это машина с РП-21М (тип 77ВК Вьетнам и Корея). 

А МИГ-21ФЛ это тип-76ФЛ с РЛС Р-1Л и узким килем и тип77Б и Тип-77Л с широким килем и РЛС Р-2Л.




> Речь идет о модификации ПФС/ПФМ ("94") с широким килем и фонарем под СК-1, которая внешне отличается от ФЛ ("77") только присутствием системы СПС (конструкцией закрылков).и антенн СРО.


Это конец 1964 начало 1965 года примерно за полгода до начала массового выпуска ПФМ-94. 

В наименовании все определяется комплектацией БРЭО, киль и фонарь могут быть любыми.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Похоже я все-таки разобрался чем отличается МиГ-21ПФС от ПФМ, 
> 
> . *Поэтому РП-21 выпустили без поддержки РС-2УС*. 
> 
> .


Похоже, что еще не совсем!

На самолетах типа 76 устанавливались радиолокационные станции перехвата, наведения и прицеливания РП-9-21 (ЦД-30Т-21) и РП-21 (ЦД-30ТП).
Соответственно первая не могла использовать ракеты РС-2УС, вторая могла.
Источник ремонт самолетов 74 и 76 книга 7 часть 3, ремонт радиотехнического оборудования и вооружения.
Следовательно, РП-21М (ЦД-30ТПМ изд. 830М) никак не связана с возможностью использовать ракеты РС-2УС.

----------


## CRC

На  МиГ-21 ПФ, был построен-РП-21М

----------


## RA3DCS

> На МиГ-21 ПФ, был построен-РП-21М


Первые ПФ польша получила горьковского завода. какие на них были РЛС?

----------


## CRC

Kierowany Lotniczy Pocisk Rakietowy RS-2US LOT 1067-67      Aвиационных управляемых ракет РС-2 US / знак завода, IS,, / может быть запущен из самолета МиГ-21 ПФМ или МиГ-19 PM

----------


## lindr

> На самолетах типа 76 устанавливались радиолокационные станции перехвата, наведения и прицеливания РП-9-21 (ЦД-30Т-21) и РП-21 (ЦД-30ТП).
> Соответственно первая не могла использовать ракеты РС-2УС, вторая могла.


Неверно, на Су-9 как раз стояла *ЦД-30Т* отсюда и РП-9-21, *ЦД-30Т* могла поддерживала РС-2УС, а из варианта для МиГ-21 поддержку РС-2УС убрали, *ЦД-30ТП* - тоже самое но с с улучшенной помехозащитой т.к. МиГ-21ПФ применялся на более низких высотах чем Су-9. 

По другим данным как раз блок помехозащиты* ЦД-30ТП* вытеснил блоки поддержки РС-2УС ради экономии веса а *ЦД-30Т-21* РС-2УС еще пока поддерживала.

В 1963-64 хотели разработать вариант ЦД-30ТП с поддержкой РС-2УС и поставить на Су-9, но отказались, а так имели бы в 1965 году еще и РП-9М  :Smile: . 




> Следовательно, РП-21М (ЦД-30ТПМ изд. 830М) никак не связана с возможностью использовать ракеты РС-2УС.


Связано, это как раз есть ее почти единственное предназначение.

----------


## CRC

K-означает K-5 системы, а не коммерческий   :Smile:  Изменена наиболее важные блоки станции

----------


## lindr

> K-означает K-5 системы, а не коммерческий   Изменена наиболее важные блоки станции


Уважаемый CRC не могли бы выложить текст полностью?

Перевод выложенной части

В связи с установкой на самолете радиолокационной станции РП-21М / вместо станции РП-21, произведены следующие изменения

Блок ЦД-32ТП заменен на ЦД-32ТК
Блок ЦД-33ТПМ заменен на ЦД-33ТК
Блок ЦД-25ТП заменен на ЦД-25ТК
Блок ЦД-37ТПМ заменен на ЦД-37ТК
Блок ЦД-40ТП заменен на ЦД-40ТК
Блок ЦД-42ТПМ заменен на ЦД-42ТК
Блок ЦД-26ТПМ заменен на ЦД-26ТК

Надеюсь этого хватит, чтобы RA3DCS поверил, что *РП-21 (ЦД-30ТП) не поддерживает РС-2УС*  :Rolleyes: 

PS Ц-30Т (изделие 820) включала соответствующие блоки

Блок ЦД-32
Блок ЦД-33
Блок ЦД-25Т
Блок ЦД-37Т
Блок ЦД-40Т
Блок ЦД-42

Источник " Справочные данные по изделию 820" Бюро новой техники 1960

----------


## RA3DCS

> Надеюсь этого хватит, чтобы RA3DCS поверил, что *РП-21 (ЦД-30ТП) не поддерживает РС-2УС*


Совершенно недостаточно!
Не забывайте, что экспортные варианты РЛС для комплектации А изначально не предусматривал использование ракет РС-2УС. После конечно доработали. Что мы и видим в приведенной информации.
Советские ЦД-30ТП могли использовать РС-2УС.

----------


## lindr

> Совершенно недостаточно!
> Не забывайте, что экспортные варианты РЛС для комплектации А изначально не предусматривал использование ракет РС-2УС. После конечно доработали. Что мы и видим в приведенной информации.
> Советские ЦД-30ТП могли использовать РС-2УС.


Извините но выглядит надуманно. 

Все монографии по ракетам пишут что РП-21 не поддерживала РС-2УС, и поэтому была создана РП-21М.




> К моменту принятия на вооружение (в марте 1962 г.) в качестве единственного варианта вооружения этого истребителя устанавливалась пара самонаводящихся ракет К-13А (Р-ЗС). Поскольку эти ракеты с тепловыми головками самонаведения не обеспечивали всепогодности применения, с начала 1960-х гг. велась разработка их варианта Р-ЗР с полуактивной радиолокационной ГСН. Этот процесс затянулся, и в дополнение к Р-ЗС на очередной модификации МиГ-21 решили установить РС-2УС.





> Работы по К-13Р затянулись, и выпускавшиеся в 1964-1968 гг. самолеты модификации МиГ-21ПФМ пришлось оснащать устаревающей ракетой РС-2УС, несколько модернизировав самолетную РЛС, получившую обозначение РП-21 М.


Фото *советского МиГ-21ПФ с РС-2УС* у вас есть?

Документы подтверждающие использование РС-2УС на *серийном* МиГ-21 *до 1965* года есть?

Документ, где прямо сказано *РП-21 поддерживает РС-2УС* есть?

Первый МиГ-21ПФ с ЦД-30ТП (РП-21) 76210703 1962 год

*Первый* МиГ-21ПФ(ПФМ-76)  с *ЦД-30ТПК (РП-21М)* и поддержкой РС-2УС *761615* за ним шла 17-я серия *761701*, у московского завода по 15 машин в серии *1965!* год

Повторяю: *761615 и 761701* а не *76211615 и 76211701*,* Московский* завод а не *Горьковский*,

*1965* год а не *1963*!

Даже в названии РП-21М (ЦД-30Т*К*), *К - поддерживает К-51*

----------


## RA3DCS

> Извините но выглядит надуманно. 
> 
> Все монографии по ракетам пишут что РП-21 не поддерживала РС-2УС, и поэтому была создана РП-21М.
> !


Если Вы собираетесь изучать историю МиГ-21 только по монографиям, то это не серьезно.
Давайте не спеша и подробно разбираться!
Для начала смотрим состав РП-21 ЦД-30ТП

----------


## RA3DCS

> Документы подтверждающие использование РС-2УС на *серийном* МиГ-21 *до 1965* года есть?
> 
> Документ, где прямо сказано *РП-21 поддерживает РС-2УС* есть?


Есть Самолет МиГ-21ПФ техническое описание книга 3 вооружение 1964 год.

----------


## lindr

И что мы видим в составе?

Блок ЦД-32ТП, Блок ЦД-33ТПМ, Блок ЦД-25ТП, Блок ЦД-37ТПМ, Блок ЦД-40ТП, Блок ЦД-42ТПМ, Блок ЦД-26ТПМ все тоже, что у *CRC*. *Та же станция что и у поляков.*




> Есть Самолет МиГ-21ПФ техническое описание книга 3 вооружение 1964 год.


Во первых покажите документ, во вторых могли быть замены листов, в третьих все же хочется фото советского серийного ПФ с РС-2УС, в четвертых в 1964 для ВВС МиГ-21ПФ не выпускался с февраля, могли написать на будущую замену РП-21 на РП-21М

----------


## babcia131

Очень много всего  :Confused: 
Скажите мне какой РЛС имеют самолеты:
21PFM  94N 7811
21PFM 94A 5311


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## RA3DCS

> И что мы видим в составе?
> 
> Блок ЦД-32ТП, Блок ЦД-33ТПМ, Блок ЦД-25ТП, Блок ЦД-37ТПМ, Блок ЦД-40ТП, Блок ЦД-42ТПМ, Блок ЦД-26ТПМ все тоже, что у *CRC*. *Та же станция что и у поляков.*
> 
> 
> 
> Во первых покажите документ, во вторых могли быть замены листов, в третьих все же хочется фото советского серийного ПФ с РС-2УС, в четвертых в 1964 для ВВС МиГ-21 не выпускался с марта, могли написать на будущую замену РП-21 на РП-21М


Вспомните что поляки получили первую партию МиГ-21ПФ 24 серии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Очень много всего 
> Скажите мне какой РЛС имеют самолеты:
> 21PFM 94N 7811
> 21PFM 94A 5311


Юрек, ну, что ты ерунду говоришь, ты что считаешь, что марку РЛС можно так просто узнать по внешнему виду самолета?
Открывай формуляр!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Повторяю: *761615 и 761701* а не *76211615 и 76211701*,* Московский* завод а не *Горьковский*,


А вот это Ваше заблуждение именно Горьковский а не Московский завод. В СССР не поставлялись экспортные машины, так, что писать полностью номер в документации небыло никакой необходимости.

----------


## lindr

> Вспомните что поляки получили первую партию МиГ-21ПФ 24 серии.


И что все равно с РП-21 и без поддержки РС-2УС, спросите у них  :Smile: 

Нужен задний лист документа данные заказа и тиража, Я все же настаиваю что 761615 и 761701 номера московского завода. название РП-21М стандартизировано в 1965 с принятием комплекса РП-21М - Миг-21ПФМ на вооружение. 




> Скажите мне какой РЛС имеют самолеты:
>  21PFM 94N 7811
>  21PFM 94A 5311


РП-21М (ЦД-30ТК)

PS Я где-то видел ГДРское описание РП-21М

http://www.mig-21-online.de/Funkmess...messvisier.htm

Im Betrieb befinden sich folgende Modifikationen des RP-21:

- RP-21M (CD-30TK bzw. 830M)
- RP-21MA (CD-30M bzw. 830MA)

Im Unterschied zum *RP-21M (MiG-21 PFM/SPS)* arbeitet das *RP-21MA (MiG-21M/MF)* mit dem optischen Visier ASP-PF-21 bzw. ASP-PFD-21 zusammen und ist zusätzlich mit einem Entfernungsmesser größerer Genauigkeit ausgerüstet.

*РП-21М ЦД-30ТК изделие 830М на машинах МиГ-21ПФМ и МиГ-21СПС*

По описанию работа с Р-3С и РС-2УС *сильно отличается* даже по положению антенны.

Вот такая диаграмка в вашем описании РП-21 есть?

http://www.mig-21-online.de/Funkmess...wvarianten.htm

http://www.mig-21-online.de/Funkmess...rsichtsbetrieb





> А вот это Ваше заблуждение именно Горьковский а не Московский завод. В СССР не поставлялись экспортные машины, так, что писать полностью номер в документации небыло никакой необходимости.


Поставлялись в учебные полки, запись 761615 и 761701 касается  *польских* самолетов

----------


## babcia131

> Юрек, ну, что ты ерунду говоришь, ты что считаешь, что марку РЛС можно так просто узнать по внешнему виду самолета?
>  Открывай формуляр!


Я имею в виду, что кто-то написал мне прямо ,какой 21ПФМ и с которой РЛС может быть использован для R-3S и RS-2US ?
Кратко, в частности :Smile: 
Если бы я имел формуляр ,я бы не стал просить о помощ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Идем дальше МиГ-21СПС тип-94 (ПФС/ПФМ) Выпуск начинается в 1963 выпущено 25 шт. 
Головной самолет создавался на базе МиГ-21ПФ № 76-0821. 
Самолет 76-0821 оборудовался:
- системой сдува пограничного слоя (СПС).
- помехоустойчивой РЛС ЦД-30ТПМ, позволяющей применять управляемые и самонаводящиеся ракеты с повышенными тактико-техническими возможностями, с расширенным диапазоном высот боевого применения, защитой от пассивных помех:
- системой вооружения К-5 с 4-х балочной подвеской на крыле ракет РС-2УС, обеспечивающих расширение боевых возможностей самолета и увеличением дальности полета за счет установки 2-х крыльевых ПТБ:
- ускорителями СПРД-99.
- тормозным парашютом верхнего расположения в основании руля поворота;
- килем увеличенной площадью переднего обтекателя;
- поверхностными антеннами;
- кислородной системой ККО-5.
Вот ваше еще одно заблуждение, что ПФС не могли использовать РС-2УС.
Могли с самого начала.

----------


## lindr

> Самолет 76-0821 оборудовался:
> - системой сдува пограничного слоя (СПС).
> - помехоустойчивой РЛС ЦД-30ТПМ, позволяющей применять управляемые и самонаводящиеся ракеты с повышенными тактико-техническими возможностями, с расширенным диапазоном высот боевого применения, защитой от пассивных помех:
> - системой вооружения К-5 с *4-х балочной подвеской на крыле ракет РС-2УС, обеспечивающих расширение боевых возможностей самолета и увеличением дальности полета за счет установки 2-х крыльевых ПТБ*:


760821 это экспериментальный борт и с опытной РЛС, я что-то не помню на серийном МиГ-21ПФС *4-х точек подвески на крыле*  :Smile: 




> - тормозным парашютом верхнего расположения в основании руля поворота;
> - килем увеличенной площадью переднего обтекателя;


Опять-таки где это на ранних ПФС?

*На серийном МиГ-21ПФС только СПС от него похоже только и осталась.*

----------


## CRC

Как первыйe МиГ-21 ПФ c cиcтeмои   K-5  стали польскими орденами ?. Это другие самолеты

----------


## RA3DCS

> я что-то не помню на серийном МиГ-21ПФС *4-х точек подвески на крыле* 
> *.*


А думаю не стоит объяснить, что любая модификация выпускается по образцу головной машины, на которой все эти изменения отработаны. 4- точечный вариант подвески был на головной машине, а уж почему не пошел в серии вопрос к конструкторам.
Прежде всего, нужно уяснить, о каких вариантах исполнения мы говорим.
Существовало, по крайней мере, пять основных вариантов выпуска.
Это для ВВС, вариант А, вариант Б, вариант Д, вариант ВК. Для каждого их этих вариантов была своя комплектация оборудования со своими литерами исполнения. Не имея на руках перечень ПКИ нельзя думать, что машины одной модификации, но разного варианта исполнения и даже разных заводов имели одно и тоже оборудование. 
Можете, к примеру, сказать чем станция РП-21МКА отличалась от РП-21МА? 
В каждом конкретном случае нужно разбираться еще с вариантом исполнения, а не грести все под одну гребенку.

----------


## CRC

> чем станция РП-21МКА отличалась от РП-21МА?


В чем разница ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> В чем разница ?


Анджей, я не знаю!
Но этими станциями комплектовались МиГ-21МФ разных вариантов исполнения.

----------


## RA3DCS

> K-означает K-5 системы, а не коммерческий Вложение 50413 Изменена наиболее важные блоки станции


Анджей, какого года этот документ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Извините но выглядит надуманно. 
> 
> Все монографии по ракетам пишут что РП-21 не поддерживала РС-2УС, и поэтому была создана РП-21М.


Не все! Вот информация уважаемого Мигариуса!

----------


## lindr

> Не все! Вот информация уважаемого Мигариуса!


Эту статью я и раньше читал. 




> Существовало, по крайней мере, пять основных вариантов выпуска.
> Это для ВВС, вариант А, вариант Б, вариант Д, вариант ВК. Для каждого их этих вариантов была своя комплектация оборудования со своими литерами исполнения. Не имея на руках перечень ПКИ нельзя думать, что машины одной модификации, но разного варианта исполнения и даже разных заводов имели одно и тоже оборудование. 
> Можете, к примеру, сказать чем станция РП-21МКА отличалась от РП-21МА? 
> В каждом конкретном случае нужно разбираться еще с вариантом исполнения, а не грести все под одну гребенку.


Тут пожалуй верно, ну хорошо вынесем вопрос о применении РС-2УС на Соестских ПФ и ПФС за скобки

Пока выяснилось что

- Экспортные МиГ-21ПФ компл "А" имели РП-21 и не поддерживали РС-2УС

- После доработки РП-21 в РП-21М получили поддержку РС-2УС и стали назваться ПФМ тип 76

- МиГ-21ПФЛ (Тип-77ВК) имели РП-21М и получили поддержку РС-2УС изначально

- МиГ-21ФЛ (Тип-77Б и Тип-77Л) имели Р-2Л на базе РП-21М и не получили поддержку РС-2УС, на машинах был РВ-УМ

- МиГ-21ФЛ (Тип-76ФЛ) имели Р-1Л на базе РП-21 и не получили поддержку РС-2УС, на машинах поздних был РВ-УМ

- МиГ-21ПФМ тип 94 получил свое имя по установке РП-21М 

С этим согласны?

----------


## RA3DCS

> С этим согласны?


Почти! Пожалуй, есть сомнение только по одному пункту. Именно по МиГ-21ПФВ. Представим такую ситуацию В СССР РЛС всегда были окружены завесой тайн. А тут устанавливают последнюю модель на машины для отправки во Вьетнам, где идет война и заполучить противником, новый образец РЛС весьма велик. Кроме того, не имеем достоверных сведений о применении РС-2УС во Вьетнаме. А только информация о демонстрации такой возможности. Вопрос, почему не применяли?

----------


## GK21

Говоря о существовании МиГ-21ПФМ ("76")  и МиГ-21ФЛ ("76"), которые внешне, судя из всего выше сказанного,  ничем друг от друга и от обычного МиГ-21ПФ не отличались.  мы имеем дело, видимо, с "игрой букв" вокруг обычного ПФ (с узким килем без контейнера тормозного парашюта, с фонарем под кресло СК и без СПС), который приобретал различные "местные" наименования по составу  БРЭО в зависимости от стран поставки.. В частности МиГ-21ПФ ("76") , поступивший в ГДР в декабре 1964 г., получил там почему-то аббревиатуру ПФМ, а настоящий ПФМ ("94" с системой СПС) , поступивший туда чуть позже,  стал называться СПС/СПС-К. Судя по всему, не хватило, видно, букв у создателей этих версий для обозначения совершенно разных изделий! ))))
Хочу еще раз заметить, что  в данном конкретном случае на название модификации ПФМ/ПФС оказало влияние, все-таки, не только комплектация БРЭО, но и введение системы СПС, начиная с МиГ-21ПФС ("94"). Поступившие по поставкам за рубеж МиГ-21ПФ ("76") в различной комплектации для стран Восточной Европы, Юго-Восточной Азии и Ближнего Востока могли называться  как угодно (ПФ, ПФВ, ПФЛ, ФЛ, СПС, ПФМ), но, полагаю, что в наших ВВС МиГ-21ПФ оставался изд. "76", МиГ-21ПФМ/ПФС - изд. "94", а МиГ-21ФЛ - изд. "77" с соответствующими внешними признаками, которые позволяют их успешно отличать друг от друга и о которых уже так много было написано ранее. Или были исключения?

----------


## RA3DCS

> с соответствующими внешними признаками, которые позволяют их успешно отличать друг от друга и о которых уже так много было написано ранее. Или были исключения?


На МиГ-21СПС (ПФС) установили РЛС РП-21М (изд. 830М) с машины 94211123. Это конечно несколько раньше, чем появления кресла СК-3 и фонаря козырькового типа. Думаю, можно признать, что обозначение ПФМ произошло почти одновременно с этими двумя основными событиями! Изменения в составе РЛС внешне никак не изменили облик машины, а вот кресло СК-3 и фонарь!

----------


## CRC

> Почти! Пожалуй, есть сомнение только по одному пункту. Именно по МиГ-21ПФВ. Представим такую ситуацию В СССР РЛС всегда были окружены завесой тайн. А тут устанавливают последнюю модель на машины для отправки во Вьетнам, где идет война и заполучить противником, новый образец РЛС весьма велик. Кроме того, не имеем достоверных сведений о применении РС-2УС во Вьетнаме. А только информация о демонстрации такой возможности. Вопрос, почему не применяли?


Там нет новых радаров. В Советском Союзе в те годы уже были РП-22. Где-то я читал о попытках использовать RS-2US во Вьетнаме. Американцы признали, что этот смешной.

----------


## lindr

> Говоря о существовании МиГ-21ПФМ ("76") и МиГ-21ФЛ ("76"), которые внешне, судя из всего выше сказанного, ничем друг от друга и от обычного МиГ-21ПФ не отличались.


Ну СРО на ФЛ [jhjij видно плюс антенна высотомера.

Название ПФЛ,ФЛ не игра букв и не местные наименования Migarius ссылался на документы. Более того в Индийской хронике 1965 года те самые ФЛ с узким килем идут как ФЛ, что правильно.

А местные обозначения было совсем другие например Вьетнам^ MIG-21F94, MiG-21F96, MiG-21PFL-76, Su-22M4V, Su-22MV 




> поступивший в ГДР в декабре 1964 г., получил там почему-то аббревиатуру ПФМ,


ПФМ он стал *с 1965 года*, писалось об этом и не все серии а только 09-10-11-12 серий и то не все машины, сплошняком только 11 и 12 серии.

807	MiG-21PF	 760512	absturz 07.04.67
862	MiG-21PF	 760811	verbleib ?
874	MiG-21PFM	760915	absturz 14.10.66
870	MiG-21PFM	760914	ausgestellt Cerbaiola Museum
860	MiG-21PF	 761011	absturz 05.09.66
877	MiG-21PFM	761012	abgestellt Holzdorf als &quot;23+82
881	MiG-21PFM	761104	absturz 05.05.66





> Кроме того, не имеем достоверных сведений о применении РС-2УС во Вьетнаме. А только информация о демонстрации такой возможности. Вопрос, почему не применяли?


Читал воспоминания Рябкова, вьетнамцев не впечатлила ракета...




> При мне был небольшой период, когда наши прислали неск.лётчиков для показа применения ракет РС2УС ( по РЛ-лучу). Американцы подняли вой по радио, что русские полковники (даже фамилии называли) участвуют в боях. А тут "дружба"- стыковка космических станций? Каково? РС2УС не пошли, нужно держать противника на прицеле, пока ракета не сработает. Др.дело Р-3С, выдержал параметры, пустил и отваливай.Она сама идет на тепло двигателя противника.


Он убыл до поставки ПФМ, то что это 100% относится к ПФЛ, что подтверждает информацию Migarius о РП-21М, ставили их на 18-22 серии а там перемешаны Польша и Вьетнам.

----------


## RA3DCS

Осталось выяснить вопрос, что именно отличало РП-21М от РП-21?

----------


## lindr

> Осталось выяснить вопрос, что именно отличало РП-21М от РП-21?


По пункту а) документа имеющегося у CRC вот это и отличало  :Tongue: 

 Блок ЦД-32ТП заменен на ЦД-32ТК
 Блок ЦД-33ТПМ заменен на ЦД-33ТК
 Блок ЦД-25ТП заменен на ЦД-25ТК
 Блок ЦД-37ТПМ заменен на ЦД-37ТК
 Блок ЦД-40ТП заменен на ЦД-40ТК
 Блок ЦД-42ТПМ заменен на ЦД-42ТК
 Блок ЦД-26ТПМ заменен на ЦД-26ТК

так, как




> Im Betrieb befinden sich folgende Modifikationen des RP-21:
> 
>  - RP-21M (CD-30TK bzw. 830M)
>  - RP-21MA (CD-30M bzw. 830MA)


Надеюсь увидеть пункты b,c,d  :Confused:

----------


## CRC

Вот они ...

----------


## lindr

> Вот они ...


Так начинаю переводить

б) Двухпозиционные переключатели "Защита ЦД" расположенные в кабине на левом пульте заменены на трехпозиционные переключатели

в) Установлены элементы стабилизации напряжения, в следствии чего решено было отказаться от дополнительного контроля напряжения, а с табло инструментов убран переключатель "Контроль потенциала ЦД"

Запрещается заменять (взаимозаменять) блоки станций РП-21 и РП-21М

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так начинаю переводить
> 
> б) Двухпозиционные переключатели "Защита ЦД" расположенные в кабине на левом пульте заменены на трехпозиционные переключатели


Эти трехпозиционные переключатели мы видим на советских ПФС  второй серии. Сейчас конечно уже трудно судить было ли это изначально или доработано после.

----------


## lindr

В немецком описании РП-21М / РП-21МА

http://www.mig-21-online.de/Funkmess...enelemente.htm рисунок 6

Составил таблицу ГДР овских ПФ/ПФМ-76

760511	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	805	JG 8 потерян 12.10.65
760512	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	807	JG 8, JG 9 потерян 07.04.67
760513	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			11.64	ГДР	809	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 29.08.86
760514	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	812	JG 8
760515	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	814	JG 8, JG 9
760601	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	826	JG 8, JG 2
760602	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	816	JG 8, JG 2
760603	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	818	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 25.03.74
760604	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	821	JG 8, JG 2 Котбус
760605	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	823	JG 8, JG 2
760606	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			11.64	ГДР	825	JG 8, JG 2
760609	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	828	JG 8, JG 2
760611	ПФ	№30			11.64	ГДР	830	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 29.04.69
760811	ПФ	№30			05.65	ГДР	862	JG 8, JG 9, JG 2
760913	ПФ	№30			05.65	ГДР	864	JG 8, JG 9, JG 2
760914	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	870	JG 8, JG 2 Италия Кербайлола 5-0914
760915	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			04.65	ГДР	874	JG 8, JG 9 потерян 14.10.66
761001	ПФ	№30			05.65	ГДР	832	JG 8, JG 2
761002	ПФ	№30			04.65	ГДР	835	JG 8 потерян 25.05.65
761003	ПФ	№30			04.65	ГДР	837	JG 8 потерян 30.06.65
761004	ПФ	№30			05.65	ГДР	840	JG 8, OHS
761005	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	843	JG 8, JG 2
761006	ПФ	№30			05.65	ГДР	846	JG 8, OHS
761007	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			11.64	ГДР	848	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 02.10.76
761008	ПФ	№30			05.65	ГДР	851	JG 8, JG 2
761009	ПФ	№30			04.65	ГДР	854	JG 8, JG 2
761010	ПФ	№30			05.65	ГДР	858	JG 8, JG 1, JG 2
761011	ПФ	№30			04.65	ГДР	860	JG 8 потерян 05.09.66
761012	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			1965	ГДР	877	JG 1, JG 2 ФРГ 23+82
761103	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			04.65	ГДР	868	JG 8, JG 1, Дрезден
761104	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			06.65	ГДР	881	JG 1 потерян 05.05.66
761105	ПФ	№30			04.65	ГДР	883	JG 1, JG 2
761106	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			04.65	ГДР	885	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2
761107	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	887	JG 1, JG 2 потерян 11.10.74
761108	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			07.65	ГДР	890	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2
761109	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	893	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2
761110	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	896	JG 1, JG 2
761111	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	899	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2
761112	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	901	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2
761113	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	908	JG 1, JG 8, JG 3, JG 2
761114	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	913	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2 потерян 04.08.69
761115	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	918	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2
761201	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	920	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2 потерян 11.10.74
761202	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	922	JG 1, JG 2 потерян 27.04.71
761203	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	928	JG 1, JG 2 потерян 15.06.72
761204	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			02.65	ГДР	931	JG 1, JG 2 потерян 05.02.70
761205	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			02.65	ГДР	934	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2
761206	ПФ	№30			01.65	ГДР		потерян при облете 24.01.65
761207	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	936	JG 1, JG 2
761208	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	939	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2 потерян 06.05.88
761209	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	942	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2
761210	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	944	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2 потерян 01.08.87
761211	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	947	JG 1, JG 2
761402	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30			05.65	ГДР	950	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2

----------


## CRC

RP-21M работать с RS-2US на высоту k 2500 метров Над уровнем земли, в то время как более ранние версии RP-21 только на высоту 4000 метров Над уровнем земли, и именно эта разница. даже если вы можете справиться с  RS-2US

----------


## lindr

> более ранние версии RP-21 только на высоту 4000 метров


Это относится к *ЦД-30Т (РП-9)*, данных по *ЦД-30ТП (РП-21)* по *высотности захвата цели* у меня нет, вроде как она была лучше.

----------


## Кацперский

Вопрос к Саше, где в комплектации РП-21 блок 39? Без него никакая РС-2-УС не полетит, как мне думается.




> Это относится к *ЦД-30Т (РП-9)*, данных по *ЦД-30ТП (РП-21)* по *высотности захвата цели* у меня нет, вроде как она была лучше.


Он про применение РС-2-УС пишет, насколько я понял. Станция сама по себе работает (должна - в зависимости от условий местности) до высоты 700-900, а в режиме "закреплённый луч" до высоты 500. Тут вопрос к CRC - 2500 и 500 - две больших разницы  :Wink:

----------


## lindr

> Тут вопрос к CRC - 2500 и 500 - две больших разницы


Я немецкое описание почитал, там нигде про 2500 м не нашел, хотя там все подробно с диаграммами направленности антенны итд.

http://www.mig-21-online.de/Funkmess...messvisier.htm




> Он про применение РС-2-УС пишет, насколько я понял. Станция сама по себе работает (должна - в зависимости от условий местности) до высоты 700-900, а в режиме "закреплённый луч" до высоты 500. Тут вопрос к CRC - 2500 и 500


Возможно из-за угла луча вниз 4,5 гр для АПУ, угол существенно отличается для Р-3Р и РС-2УС.

----------


## CRC

[QUOTE=Кацперский;101965]. Тут вопрос к CRC - 2500 и 500 - две больших разницы  :Wink: [QUOTE]

Заблокированные луча применяется к визуальной видимости, не работала автоматическая руководства. Однако автоматическое направляющий нарушение землю ниже 2000 м были настолько большими, сигнал, генерируемый системой наведения была слишком слаба / искаженный и не обеспечивает контроль ракеты.

[QUOTE]Я немецкое описание почитал, там нигде про 2500 м не нашел, хотя там все подробно с диаграммами направленности антенны итд.[QUOTE]

Это минимальная высота применения ракеты RS-2US c инструкцию ракеты

----------


## Кацперский

[QUOTE=CRC;101969]Заблокированные луча применяется к визуальной видимости, не работала автоматическая руководства[QUOTE]
Всё правильно, и я это знаю.

[QUOTE=CRC;101969]Однако автоматическое направляющий нарушение землю ниже 2000 м были настолько большими, сигнал, генерируемый системой наведения была слишком слаба / искаженный и не обеспечивает контроль ракеты[QUOTE]
За сигнал и его требуемую мощность ничего не знаю, но знаю что РС-2-УС можно было применять в режиме "сопровождение" на нижнем пределе работы станции, то есть тех самых 900-700 м. Где-то пишут чушь, либо в ТО ракеты, либо в методическом пособии по боевому применению с-та МиГ-21ПФМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вопрос к Саше, где в комплектации РП-21 блок 39? Без него никакая РС-2-УС не полетит, как мне думается.


Не я блок не брал!
Так его нет и в вашем списке на замену.

----------


## Кацперский

> Не я блок не брал!
> Так его нет и в вашем списке на замену.


А что заменять-то, раз его вообще не было в РП-21? Его установить только следовало)) В комплектацию РП-21М входит.

----------


## CRC

[QUOTE=Кацперский;101972][QUOTE=CRC;101969]Заблокированные луча применяется к визуальной видимости, не работала автоматическая руководства[QUOTE]
Всё правильно, и я это знаю.

[QUOTE=CRC;101969]Однако автоматическое направляющий нарушение землю ниже 2000 м были настолько большими, сигнал, генерируемый системой наведения была слишком слаба / искаженный и не обеспечивает контроль ракеты


> За сигнал и его требуемую мощность ничего не знаю, но знаю что РС-2-УС можно было применять в режиме "сопровождение" на нижнем пределе работы станции, то есть тех самых 900-700 м. Где-то пишут чушь, либо в ТО ракеты, либо в методическом пособии по боевому применению с-та МиГ-21ПФМ.


Нижняя высота применения радарной ракеты не может быть ниже радара возможностей. Для RP-21М была в диапазоне 900-1200m

----------


## Кацперский

> Нижняя высота применения радарной ракеты не может быть ниже радара возможностей. Для RP-21М была в диапазоне 900-1200m


А где я написал, что может быть меньше высоты использования станции? Цирк какой-то :Biggrin:  Просто цифра 2500 м для меня новость, причём довольно интересная. Или ты про то, что можно на H=500? Пожалуйста, даю источник информации - Lot. 2224|83, на стр. 214 читаем:



> Ракеты РС-2-УС необходимо пускать (...) в следующих условиях:
> - на высоте полёта от 500 м до практического потолка самолёта;

----------


## CRC

> А где я написал, что может быть меньше высоты использования станции? Цирк какой-то Просто цифра 2500 м для меня новость, причём довольно интересная. Или ты про то, что можно на H=500? Пожалуйста, даю источник информации - Lot. 2224|83, на стр. 214 читаем:


Lот. 2217/83 стр. 87, мы читаем: минимальная высота боевого применения РЛС;-1000 М от нижней зоны наблюдения и поднял целую область наблюдения под углом 2 ст 30 мин для Р-3С / R-13М / 5-й и 30 мин для RS-2US / переключатель, CD защиты Земли, в середине отключенной больше /. Сокращает время, расстояние для обнаружения и перехвата.

Ничего около 500 метров ...минимальная высота боевого применения РЛС;-1000 М

Разница лишь в том, что  "техническое описание .. RS-2US задает минимальное использование 2500 м, границы зон поражает обе книги уже обеспечивают то же самое ...

----------


## Кацперский

> Lот. 2217/83 стр. 87, мы читаем: минимальная высота боевого применения РЛС;-1000 М от нижней зоны наблюдения и поднял целую область наблюдения под углом 2 ст 30 мин для Р-3С / R-13М / 5-й и 30 мин для RS-2US / переключатель, CD защиты Земли, в середине отключенной больше /. Сокращает время, расстояние для обнаружения и перехвата.
> 
> Ничего около 500 метров ...минимальная высота боевого применения РЛС;-1000 М


Так ты ещё мог бы различать режимы работы станции: "сопровождение" и "закреплённый луч". Понятие "нижний предел работы станции" относится к режиму "сопровождение", когда тебе нужно обнаружить и наблюдать за отметкой от цели (реальной) на фоне помех от земли, тем временем как в режиме "закреплённый луч" никакой отметки от цели не существует, она создаётся искусственно и находится всегда по центру круга. Таким образом можно даже палить УР-ами по земле (прицеливание выполняется всегда визуально с помощью ПКИ).

----------


## CRC

Так что просто заблокировать луч может быть использован, если пилот видит цель. Трудно об этом в облаках, ночью, и т.д.

Чем больше мы заинтересованы в автоматическое управление. Заблокированные расслоение ручной работы руководства. :Wink:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что заменять-то, раз его вообще не было в РП-21? Его установить только следовало


Радек, к чему тогда вопрос "Где блок ЦД-39ТП" если он входит только дополнительнов в комплект вооружения К-51?

----------


## Кацперский

> Так что просто заблокировать луч может быть использован, если пилот видит цель. Трудно об этом в облаках, ночью, и т.д.


Совершенно справедливо, данный режим только при визуальной видимости цели. Да чего греха таить, РС-2-УС на момент начала использования её на МиГ-21 была отстойной ракетой. Полумерой, так сказать, ибо не хватало вооружения, которое можно бы применять в СМУ.

----------


## Кацперский

> Радек, к чему тогда вопрос "Где блок ЦД-39ТП" если он входит только дополнительнов в комплект вооружения К-51?


А кто утверждал, что РП-21 обеспечивает применение РС-2-УС? :Rolleyes:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А кто утверждал, что РП-21 обеспечивает применение РС-2-УС?


А Ты разве в этом еще сомневаешся? Сами станции РП-21 устанавливались на МиГ-21ПФ с самолета 76210703, а возможность использовать ракеты РС-2УС появилась с 17 серии, и то из за отсутствия комплектующих и АПУ-7 видимо полноценно только  с 18 серии.

----------


## Кацперский

> А Ты разве в этом еще сомневаешся? Сами станции РП-21 устанавливались на МиГ-21ПФ с самолета 76210703, а возможность использовать ракеты РС-2УС появилась с 17 серии, и то из за отсутствия комплектующих и АПУ-7 видимо полноценно только  с 18 серии.


Я просто констатировал факт. Ты выложил комплектацию, где отсутствует блок 39. И я ответил, что без него применение РС-2-УС не представляется возможным. И как нам быть? :Wink:

----------


## CRC

минимальная высота боевого применения РЛС;-1000 М Мы должны помнить, что это,  цель летит около 200 метров над МиГ-21. Тактика наведения ракет РС-2US является то, что  МиГ-21 есть ниже цели.

    "КОНТРОЛЬ РАЗАРРЕТ. ЦД-39"

----------


## lindr

> Я просто констатировал факт. Ты выложил комплектацию, где отсутствует блок 39. И я ответил, что без него применение РС-2-УС не представляется возможным. И как нам быть?





> А Ты разве в этом еще сомневаешся? Сами станции РП-21 устанавливались на МиГ-21ПФ с самолета 76210703, а возможность использовать ракеты РС-2УС появилась с 17 серии, и то из за отсутствия комплектующих и АПУ-7 видимо полноценно только с 18 серии.


Вы писали нет так, вот ваша цитата:




> Хоть и считается, что ПФ начиная с номера *761701* могли использовать ракеты РС-2-УС. На самом деле не так.  Первые серии начиная с номера *761701*, пусковыми устройствами АПУ-7 не укомплектованы, выпрямительный блок ШМ-312 не установлен, коробка АПР-155 заменена релейной коробкой автоматического пуска ракет Р-3С. *Блок ЦД-39ТП станции РП-21* установлен и проверен, но от блока ЦД-42ТП станции отключен


В списке оборудования РП-21 (см. Вложение) *ЦД-39ТП* нет, почему - ответ прост, ее *добавили позже, в ходе работ по созданию РП-21М*

Соответственно не 76211615 и 76211701 а *761701 и 761615*, то есть Польские машины 1965 года, последняя машина 16 и первая машина 17-й серии были *первыми МиГ-21ПФ получившими РП-21М и РС-2УС*. а С 18-й серии московского завода Вьетнамские и польские машины пошли с РП-21М и РС-2УС

----------


## Кацперский

> В списке оборудования РП-21 (см. Вложение) *ЦД-39ТП* нет, почему - ответ прост, ее [B]добавили позже, в ходе работ по созданию РП-21М


И по-другому быть не может. В выложенной Сашей комплектации РП-21, самолёт применять РС-2-УС не мог. Только и всего))

Интересный факт, отсутствие блока 39 предполагает и отсутствие лампы "КОНТРОЛЬ РАЗАРРЕТ. ЦД-39" в кабине. В инструкции 1984 года издания на рисунках её тоже не найти, хотя в тексте упоминается неоднократно. Покажите рисунки с этой лампой (или фото), у кого имеются.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В списке оборудования РП-21 (см. Вложение) *ЦД-39ТП* нет, почему - ответ прост, ее *добавили позже, в ходе работ по созданию РП-21М*


Разумеется, первые РП-21 (которые начали ставить на ПФ 07 серии) не имели ЦД-39ТП и не могли использовать РС-2УС. поскольку такого комплекса вооружения еще не существовало. Отработка в составе вооружения МиГ-21ПФ системы К-51, которая включала в себя РЛС РП-21 и управляемые ракеты РС-2УС (К-5МС) началась с августа 1962 года и закончились государственными испытаниями 3 сентября 1963 года. А уж в сери. Система К-51 стала устанавливаться с машины 76211701, а так же на машине 76211615. Но из за того, что не было АПУ-7 первые машины этих серий применять ракеты естественно не могли. 
Речь идет о машинах горьковского завода, не путать с московским, который начал их выпуск с задержкой на полтора два года.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В инструкции 1984 года издания на рисунках её тоже не найти, хотя в тексте упоминается неоднократно. Покажите рисунки с этой лампой (или фото), у кого имеются.


Как раз в инструкциях 1964 года это все есть!

----------


## lindr

> А уж в сери. Система К-51 стала устанавливаться с машины 76211701, а так же на машине 76211615. Но из за того, что не было АПУ-7 первые машины этих серий применять ракеты естественно не могли. 
> Речь идет о машинах горьковского завода, не путать с московским, который начал их выпуск с задержкой на полтора два года


А где тогда упоминание блока ЦД-39ТП в вашей иснтрукции? как никак год а нету  :Rolleyes: 

Поэтому а Вас прошу еще раз, *отсканируйте пожалуйста страницу с выходными данными книги  дата подписи в в печать или номер заказа (содержит год выпуска)* это прояснит многие моменты. 1964 на первой странице не аргумент того, что инструкция была выпущена в 1964 и не менялась

Я считаю, что документ выпущен в 1965 или позже тогда там и появился текст о самолетах 1965 года выпуска 761615 и 761701 или повторное издание 1965 года с уточнениями.




> Закончились государственными испытаниями 3 сентября 1963 года


 не факт что они были полностью успешными,

У Вас есть ссылка на документ типа "... *принять на вооружение комплекс МиГ-21ПФ +РП-21+ К-51" от 1963 года?*", если бы приняли в 1963 он бы был  :Rolleyes: 

Комплекс доводили в 1964 и в 65 наконец приняли на вооружение уже в составе *ПФМ, РП21М и К-51* - вот как раз этот документ был.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Поэтому а Вас прошу еще раз, *отсканируйте пожалуйста страницу с выходными данными книги дата подписи в в печать или номер заказа (содержит год выпуска)* это прояснит многие моменты. 1964 на первой странице не аргумент того, что инструкция была выпущена в 1964 и не менялась
> .


Если описание переиздается, то и на первой странице год меняемтся.
Специально для ВАС!
У второй книги нет последней страницы.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот Вам книга 1963 года с уничтоженным приложением.

А это было в приложении!

Думаю Ваше заблуждение полностью развеяно!

----------


## lindr

> Вот Вам книга 1963 года с уничтоженным приложением.


Вот это разговор по существу, другое дело, хотелось бы страницы 88-89-90.

Но.. есть одна деталь жаль, что у вас нет листа книги с составом РП-21, какого года кстати книга, раз в ней нет Блока-ЦД-39ТП?




> Самолет 76-0821 оборудовался:
> - системой сдува пограничного слоя (СПС).
> - помехоустойчивой РЛС ЦД-30ТПМ, позволяющей применять *управляемые* и самонаводящиеся ракеты с повышенными тактико-техническими возможностями, с расширенным диапазоном высот боевого применения, защитой от пассивных помех:


РС-2УС раз раз управляемая.

Если следовать вашей логике выходит ЦД-30ТП сменила ЦД-30ТПМ а ее ЦД-30ТК, причем и ЦД-30ТП меняли на ЦД-30ТК  

Ну по логике вариант РП-21 с поддержкой РС-2УС должен как-то отдельно называться, не так ли.

Я тут еще кое что узнал 

№ 403-151 от 21.5.1965 Об установке радиолокационных станций Р-2Л на самолетах МиГ-21ФЛ, поставляемых развивающимся странам

Значит все Горьковские ФЛ шли с Р-1Л, москов ские с Р-2Л, а РП-21М, на беза которой делали Р-2Л была уже в мае 1965.

Далее Румынский МиГ-21ПФ, по локальному обозначению MiG-21RFM (ПФМ тип 94 - MiG-21RFMM) - есть РП-21М РС-2УС и РВ-УМ, ну у румын была 14- и 15 серии, 1965 года, остальные могли доработать, все нормально, у гДР ПФМ-76 удут сплошняком с 11-й серии - это январь 1965 года.

----------


## RA3DCS

> хотелось бы страницы 88-89-90.
> .


Вот страницы 88-90

----------


## RA3DCS

> № 403-151 от 21.5.1965 Об установке радиолокационных станций Р-2Л на самолетах МиГ-21ФЛ, поставляемых развивающимся странам
> Значит все Горьковские ФЛ шли с Р-1Л, москов ские с Р-2Л, а РП-21М, на беза которой делали Р-2Л была уже в мае 1965.
> .


Не слишком ли рано советский союз начинает раздавать развивающимся странам довольно свежие модификации РЛС. Есть подозрение, что Р-1Л - это РП-9-21, а Р-2Л - это РП-21.

----------


## CRC

Александр,  нет блокa SzM-312 /ШМ-312/

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, нет блокa SzM-312 /ШМ-312/


Есть, установлен блок ШМ-312 (2 серии).

----------


## CRC

ВПС-1 и ШМ-312 это это само?


Я не вижу кнопки перехватa цели

----------


## lindr

> Не слишком ли рано советский союз начинает раздавать развивающимся странам довольно свежие модификации РЛС. Есть подозрение, что Р-1Л - это РП-9-21, а Р-2Л - это РП-21.


Нет это не так, экспортный вариант делается на основе станции находящейся в массовом производстве. Она сильно урезана. Не забывайте, что МиГ-21ФЛ Горьковского завода получался переделкой из ПФ.

PS Есть фото Р-2Л.

----------


## CRC

Я подозреваю что блок ШМ-312 из набора РП-21 M заменил более ранний блок ВПС-1 из набора РП-21     разве что это само :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> PS Есть фото Р-2Л.


На этом фото врят ли что то можно рассмотреть.

----------


## CRC

РП-21 M

----------


## lindr

ЦД-30ТПМ или ЦД-30ТК ?, РП-21М это ЦД-30ТК, РП-21МА это ЦД-30М

----------


## CRC

Мы знаем, что блок ВПС-1 ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> РП-21 M


И по какому элементу видно, что это РП-21М а не просто РП-21?

----------


## Кацперский

> Как раз в инструкциях 1964 года это все есть!


Покажи лампу Саша.

----------


## CRC

> И по какому элементу видно, что это РП-21М а не просто РП-21?


94N7815  Это МиГ-21 ПФМ-N

----------


## RA3DCS

> Покажи лампу Саша.


Кажется в польской инструкции я ее тоже видел! Что то не могу найти.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кстати на первых польских ПФ 24 серии, до доработки под ракеты РС-2УС на АЗС какие были надписи? Обогрев СС К-5, Питание СС, К-5, Наземный обогрев СС, К-5? Или только …….. СС? Как на первых советских ПФ?

----------


## CRC

Для продукта 76, один набор CD-41U-TPM, CD-41K в другой CD-41U-TLM, CD-41-TP

----------


## lindr

> Для продукта 76, один набор CD-41U-TPM, CD-41K в другой CD-41U-TLM, CD-41-TP


Уважаемый CRC, выложите пожалуйста полный список блоков двух вариантов.

В перечне РП-21 RA3DCS

24 ЦД-41У-ТПМ
25 ЦД-41*К-ТП*

----------


## CRC

Все польские МиГ-21 ПФ, PFM и R были построены РЛС РП-21М.Неясным статусом составляет всего 24 серии .. с которой радар, и то, что различия в оборудование / авионики был доставлен из СССР в апреле / мае 1964 года

Технический Описание  оборудование E-7 перечислены станций CD-39 TP или RP-21  :Biggrin:  TLM  TPM

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт управления РП-21М

----------


## Кацперский

> Кажется в польской инструкции я ее тоже видел! Что то не могу найти.


Нету её в польской ИЛ 1984 г. Старые рисунки без изменений оставили, что ли. Всё это перевод вашей инструкции 1977 г.




> TLM  TPM


Ошибка в переводе. Спутали букву П с Л.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пульт контроля.

----------


## CRC

> Ошибка в переводе. Спутали букву П с Л.


Это нормальное за перевод/печать.

Меня интересует это устройство... ВПС-1  неужели ШМ-312 работало только в сборе РП-21М?

----------


## RA3DCS

> .Неясным статусом составляет всего 24 серии .. с которой радар, и то, что различия в оборудование / авионики был доставлен из СССР в апреле / мае 1964 года


В каком году эти машины были переоборудованы под РП-21М?

----------


## CRC

[QUOTE=Кацперский;101972]


> было применять в режиме "сопровождение" на нижнем пределе работы станции, то есть тех самых 900-700 м. Где-то пишут чушь, либо в ТО ракеты, либо в методическом пособии по боевому применению с-та МиГ-21ПФМ.


Так как я уже писал минимальным количеством использования RS-2US обучения составляет 2500 м, практически подтверждено пользователями RP-21M/MA составляет 2300 м над уровнем земли

Ли у кого-то такие данные Р-3Р?

----------


## Кацперский

[QUOTE=CRC;102131]


> Так как я уже писал минимальным количеством использования RS-2US обучения составляет 2500 м, практически подтверждено пользователями RP-21M/MA составляет 2300 м над уровнем земли


Интересно почему об этом слова нет в инструкции лётчику, методиках по БП. Это ведь ОСНОВНЫЕ документы регламентирующие лётную работу.

----------


## CRC

Косвенно. Так вот при описании перехватывания целей на маленькой высоте 1000-2000 м - только упоминание о маленькой сфере зэзволёнэй одлеглосци зажигать Р-3С. О РС-2УС нет ни слова.

----------


## Кацперский

Должно быть чёрным по белому прописано 2500 м. А там нет ни слова. Наоборот - даётся высота 500 м. Без оговорки какова минимальная высота применения РС-2-УС в режиме "сопровождение".

----------


## CRC

Черное на белом является пользовательская ракеты РС-2US, минимальное применение 2500 м .И заканчивается

----------


## Кацперский

> Черное на белом является пользовательская ракеты РС-2US, минимальное применение 2500 м .И заканчивается


Ну это не стыкуется с теми данными из других, более весомых, источников. 2500 м - никак не нижний предел РП. Когда и где пускали у нас РС-2-УС?

----------


## CRC

> Ну это не стыкуется с теми данными из других, более весомых, источников.


Так, например, то какие?  В нем говорится, 2500 м для нижнего предела, пилоты говорят то же самое.

----------


## Кацперский

> Так, например, то какие?  В нем говорится, 2500 м для нижнего предела, пилоты говорят то же самое.


Со всеми остальными доступными мне. Например с указаниями к упр. 193 КБП ИА (польскому).

----------


## CRC

Напиши что описывает это упражнение.

----------


## Кацперский

Полёт на перехват для освоения обнаруживания, сближения и атак маневрирующей ВЦ в облаках

Высота полёта - не менее 2000 м. Манёвр ВЦ высотой в пределах ±1000 м от заданной H.

----------


## CRC

В этом упражнении заключает се это что я написал в постах 360 и 386.

Так что пока давайте оставим эти значения как предполагаемое, и .. сверху.

----------


## lindr

[QUOTE=CRC;102131]


> Ли у кого-то такие данные Р-3Р?


Ограничение 1000м по Югославскому VTUP L-17 (МиГ-21бис) РП-22СМА

----------


## Кацперский

Там ещё про атаки на высоте Hнп есть. И опять же никаких 2500 м. В методическом пособии тоже даются высоты БП РС-2-УС не такие как в ТО ракеты.

Диапазон высот полёта истребителя при пуске от 500 м до практического потолка, инфо о дальности пуска на H<2000 м в режиме "сопровождение" и H=1000 м в режиме "ЗЛ". Эти цифры, ессно, не предельны. Кроме того есть график допустимых высот и скоростей пуска. Ничего не стыкуется, как ни крути, понимаешь. Ни по КБП, ни по ИЛ, ни по методичке. Одно ТО мутит воду, если там на деле написано 2500 м :Smile:

----------


## Кацперский

[QUOTE=lindr;102144]


> Ограничение 1000м по Югославскому VTUP L-17 (МиГ-21бис) РП-22СМА


Я думаю, пора бы громко сказать, что высота пуска (реальная) определяется только возможностями станции. Обе ракеты можно применять на высоте нижнего предела работы РЛС.

Но судя по нашему КБП, в учебных целях этого не практиковалось. По упр. 195 - полёт на перехват ВЦ с пуском УР - высота полёта составляла 6000-17000 м.

----------


## CRC

Нет, это дается как только определенные значения. Оба, пилотирование инструкции ..., МиГ-21 и PFM, применение МиГ-21М бою, при полете на высоте 1000 м проходит это значение в качестве нижнего пределов работы радиолокационной станции.Кроме того, график высота составляет всего 5,10,15 скоростях км находятся в таблице.

Не ниже 1000 м станция РП-21м БЭЗУЗЫТЭЧНА.ЯК уже я писал Антенна РАДару взведена к горы целью змейшеня интэрфэрэнцйи от земли.

Обратите внимание на точку, д, на стр. 290, RS-2US ничего. Пилоты МиГ-21 также говорят, чтобы использовать RS-2US от 2300 до 2500 м

Нижний предел RP-21M 1000 -2000 м в зависимости от рельефа местности !

перевод...

4.4 Возможности перехватывания воздушных целей самолетом Миг-21М за применить палубной радиолокационной станции

Ночью и в дневное время при ограниченной видимости полета или при выстэпованю низких туч, в связи на безопасность полета и во избежание падежного столкновения себя самолета со землей, самолеты неприятеля будут заставлены выполнять полеты во время штурмования наземных целей на высоты 1000-2000 м / в зависимости от сформирования местность/. В этих случаях перехватывание воздушной цели возможное только за применить палубной радиолокационной станции.                Для палубной радиолокационной станции познакомленные Высоты - нижняя граница Применения           и перехватывание на этих высотах очень трудное, как в отношении технике пилотировать самолета, как и оперировать станцией, и кроме того имеет ряд особенности, к которым засчитываться;

а/ скудоумная сфера сообщений о воздушном неприятеле, которые получает пилот с командные позиции, это стать причиной змейшоным дальностью выкруваня цели через РЛЬС и умеренную верностью в определить высоты полета перехватывающего самолета;

б/ трудности пилотов в отобрании признака цели на экране станции на фоне нарушение от земной поверхности;

ц/ маленькое расстояние раскрыть цели через палубную станции, при этом перехват не стабильный и можливосьц его сорвания;

д/ маленькая сфера зэзволёнэй расстояние зажигать ракетных снарядов Р-3С

----------


## Кацперский

Сложно тебя понять. Споришь непонятно с кем :Wink: 
Говорю только, что судя по всему, цифра 2500 м в твоём ТО ракеты - полное фуфло. Не подтверждается никакими другими документами.

Что же касается нижнего предела. Так он определяется путём облёта, ты же сам давал реальные значения высоты (1200-900 м, вместо 900-700). 1000 м бум считать средним. Ну и что? Я с этим спорю, что ли? Так что у меня создаётся ощущение, что мы разговариваем о разных, не связанных между собой вещах.

Где высота 2500 м как предельная для РС-2-УС? Ну нету её пока нигде :Tongue:

----------


## CRC

Вы можете делать все время ссылки на заблокированный луч, автоматизация разные, и все время мы говорим об этом, не пытайтесь.Пожалуйста, что не понятно, в какой он пишет? Перевод и технической стороны?

----------


## Кацперский

> Вы можете делать все время ссылки на заблокированный луч, автоматизация разные, и все время мы говорим об этом, не пытайтесь


Я ссылаюсь на документацию, там нет нигде про 2500 м. В чём дело, пустой базар тебе нужен, что ли? А пилоты откуда знают? Проверяли на практике, испытания проводили с пусками РС-2-УС на разных высотах. или всё-таки ссылаются на то, на что и должны ссылаться - т.е. на ту самую техдокументацию? Тогда где она? :Smile: 

На твоих сканах ничего интересного нет, всё это я давно знаю. Но подтверждения твоих слов про минимальную высоту применения РС-2-УС которая составляет по-твоему 2500 м там нет.

----------


## CRC

После Это форум, чтобы найти ее  :Smile:  смотреть, дрель, и т.д.   Я ссылаюсь на документацию Lot.1067/67 стр. 21 есть  2500 m.

----------


## Кацперский

> Я ссылаюсь на документацию Lot.1067/67 стр. 21 есть  2500 m.


Так у нас 3 к 1 в пользу того, что высота 500 м верна, а 2500 м - неверна. Высота 500 для ракеты, а не для комплекса самолёт - ракета, я уже сто раз писал, что боевое применение данной ракеты обусловливается возможностями станции - в режиме "сопровождение" только до высоты нижнего предела, ниже нельзя, тут нет спора.

И почему я должен считать, что в Lot. 1067/67 указали правильно, а в этих 3 - ошибки? Причём не опечатки (типа забыли двойку поставить спереди), там постоянно говорится о нижнем пределе. То есть не о 2500 м, а о высоте гораздо ниже. Из текста вытекает, что можно было применять ниже 2500 м.

----------


## CRC

Я даже готов согласиться с этим 500 м, если ... Если RP-21М РЛС была возможность выбора цели относительно земли. И был. Его работа на нижнем конце 1000-2000 применение м стало возможным только через сделаешь снижения помех от земли, как увеличение антенна 5 градусов. Поэтому означает атаки Mig-21 оснащен РЛС РП-21М и производные могут подходить с задней ниже 500-800 м цели.

На мой одна имеет нижний предел использования 2500 м, во втором для выполнения атаки с использованием RS-2US на минимальном использовании станции RP-21M ни слова. Существует только информация о месте проведения ударов разрешается расстояний г-3S. страница 290,291
Почему я не принимаю то, что написано в Lot.1067/67?

Я имею не верить тоже людям которые летали на Миг-21?

----------


## Кацперский

> Если RP-21М РЛС была возможность выбора цели относительно земли


Не понял. 




> Его работа на нижнем конце 1000-2000 применение м стало возможным только через сделаешь снижения помех от земли, как увеличение антенна 5 градусов. Поэтому означает атаки Mig-21 оснащен РЛС РП-21М и производные могут подходить с задней ниже 500 -800 m


Ну и что? ЗАЩИТУ ЦД ОТ ЗЕМЛИ включалось ниже 4000 м. Ты тут ещё про высоту полёта цели стал говорить, об этом нигде речи не шло.




> На мой одна имеет нижний предел использования 2500 м


Это что за нижний предел такой? Повторяю, нигде об этом нельзя прочесть. Это твоё толкование. Мало по мне))




> выполнения атаки с использованием RS-2US на минимальном использовании станции RP-21M ни слова


Как ни слова? Называй конкретно откуда ты берёшь свои данные, а то мы с тобой как глухонемой со слепым :Wink:  Ничего непонятно. Ничего не проверить. Или вместо прояснить ситуацию, ты пытаешь запутать всех включая самого себя))

----------


## CRC

На мой одна имеет нижний предел использования 2500 м, во втором для выполнения атаки с использованием RS-2US на минимальном использовании станции RP-21M ни слова. Существует только информация о месте проведения ударов разрешается расстояний г-3S.

Цитировать в целом, а не как удобно

----------


## Кацперский

> Я имею не верить тоже людям которые летали на Миг-21?


Так я и спрашиваю откуда они это знают? Если в тех же инструкциях говорится ДРУГОЕ? Сами решили, что более похоже на правду? :Wink:  На что ссылаются? Ведь ни один не пускал РС-2-УС или ошибаюсь?




> На мой одна имеет нижний предел использования 2500 м, во втором для выполнения атаки с использованием RS-2US на минимальном использовании станции RP-21M ни слова. Существует только информация о месте проведения ударов разрешается расстояний г-3S.
> 
> Цитировать в целом, а не как удобно


Я просто не понимаю о чём ты пишешь. Что цитируешь? Пиши Lot. и страницу. Будем разбираться вместе, если у меня оно есть. А если нет, тогда выкладывай конкретные сканы.

----------


## CRC

В постах 415 и 419 все, как о радаре как и о снаряде.  

И подари себя пробы дискредитации моих высказываний и лица, а начни отличать перехват и автоматическое наводить, от работа в блокированной связке.

----------


## Кацперский

> начни отличать перехват и автоматическое наводить, от работа в блокированной связке.


Мой ответ тебе - ПНХ :Wink:

----------


## CRC

И все же се постараться понять, читая более раннее твои посты я знаю с не очень ты отличаешь эти два вещи


Почему именно 2500 м? не 2000 м ли 3000 м? неважно было такого специфического что установили именно 2500 м, как нижнюю границы применения РС-2УС?

----------


## Кацперский

Ты русский сперва подучи, чтобы элементарно понимать что тебе говорят. А потом делай выводы насчёт того, кто что знает :Biggrin:

----------


## CRC

Я буду совершенствоваться русский язык, и вы узнаете некоторые техники.. Обидеть вы хорошо, технически очень слабо.

----------


## Кацперский

> Я буду совершенствоваться русский язык, и вы узнаете некоторые техники.. Обидеть вы хорошо, технически очень слабо.


Не люблю трепаться с п...болами просто. Выдаёте взаимоисключающие информации и ещё пытаетесь доказывать свою правоту. Без никаких оснований. Любите привлекать к себе внимание, а? Понятно, вас не ценят, не замечают на других форумах, лучше поскандалить, пошуметь. Низкий жанр :Biggrin: 

А вот твёрдые факты и доказательства - для интересующихся.

Нижний предел работы станции - минимальная высота полёта *цели* при которой она уверенно наблюдается на фоне засветок от земли на дальности более 5 км. Если на индикаторе имеется надпись Н=900 м, это означает, что истребитель шёл на высоте 750-600 м (с принижением 150-300 м). А не "ниже 1000 м станция - слепая", как утверждает кругом CRC. Речь всё время идёт о режиме "сопровождение", "закреплённый луч" не в счёт, чтобы CRC, как большой знаток :Biggrin: , не бесился. Это элементарно и следует из методики облётов станций. По другому облёт не выполнялся, только так. И угол наклона антенны тут ни при чём. Атаку можно было выполнять как сверху, так и снизу или сбоку (на одинаковой высоте с целью).

Если в инструкции лётчику, в методическом пособии по БП говорится о применении РС-2-УС на нижнем пределе, это означает тот самый нижний предел H=900 м, т.е. цель идёт на этой высоте, а не на какой-то другой. Нижний предел - есть нижний предел.

График скоростей и высот пуска РС-2-УС



Условия пуска РС-2-УС - подтверждение высоты 500 м.



Понятие нижнего предела работы прицела - об этом я уже писал в начале сего сообщения. Нижний предел в ровной местности составляет 800-1000 м.



Подтверждение тому, что РС-2-УС можно применять на высоте нижнего предела (CRC утверждает, что только Р-3С  :Eek: )



Наконец ПРЯМОЕ доказательство тому, что РС-2-УС можно пускать на высоте нижнего предела с указанием *истинной высоты полёта истребителя*. 




> Снижение в СМУ (в облаках) днём и ночью при высоте нижнего предела 800 м, разрешается производить до *Hист.=600 м*




Думаю, комментарии излишни :Cool:

----------


## CRC

И вот идет złamasie, все должны быть под вашим заклинанием сомнительна ..

 производительность и тактические данные характеризованы сферой высоты применения снаряда, скоростью и дальностью направлянного полета, и зонами пространство, по которым можно атаковать цель.

Снаряд может быть прикладной в сфере высоты от 2.5 км к 20.5 км. Время направлянного полета выносит 12 с. Минимальную допустимую скорость старта снаряда определяют;

остаток пост 415


Жалко с переводчики он линэ не хца перевести все зламасе  złamasie  :Biggrin:

----------


## Кацперский

> Жалко с переводчики он линэ не хца перевести все зламасе  złamasie


Для этого нужны мозги, а не переводчики :Biggrin:

----------


## CRC

нужны мозги но не  как ваши :Wink:

----------


## Migarius

> производительность и тактические данные характеризованы сферой высоты применения снаряда, скоростью и дальностью направлянного полета, и зонами пространство, по которым можно атаковать цель.
> Снаряд может быть прикладной в сфере высоты от 2.5 км к 20.5 км. Время направлянного полета выносит 12 с. Минимальную допустимую скорость старта снаряда определяют;


А теперь тоже самое почитаем в оригинале
Как тут не вспомнить:



> ....польская документация тут вызывает недоверие, будто её писали поляки лично или как минимум арабы...

----------


## CRC

Migarius ,Немецкие переводчики также сделали ошибку? После того, немецкие и польские части одинаковое

----------


## babcia131

Уважаемые Kоллеги!
Какая это bерсия 21ПФМA ?
Пожалуйста, вышлите фото, рисунок.
Является ли  самолеты 21ПФМA имелы четыре узлы оружия  :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

В свое время, считал «сказкой», существование миг-21 сдвойным расположение тормозного парашюта. А вот эта фотография  наглядное тому доказательство!

----------


## FLOGGER

> В свое время, считал «сказкой», существование миг-21 сдвойным расположение тормозного парашюта.


Ну как же сказкой?! Я тоже раньше этого не знал, но этот вопрос, Саша, уже давно прояснен, и фото тоже приводились. Не помню сейчас, в какой теме, но уже было.

----------


## RA3DCS

> и фото тоже приводились. Не помню сейчас, в какой теме, но уже было.


Валера, там было предположение, качественного фото тогда не было. На этом уже все видно четко.

----------


## babcia131

Это прототип, экспериментальный ? Восстановленный ПФ ?  :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это прототип, экспериментальный ? Восстановленный ПФ ?


Юрек, прототип чего?

----------


## babcia131

Привет Саша   :Smile: 
21ПФ Перестроен , на ПФМ  ? Не имею представления, oднако странная гибрид ?
Это где-нибудь объяснение ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Привет Саша  
> 21ПФ Перестроен , на ПФМ  ? Не имею представления, oднако странная гибрид ?
> Это где-нибудь объяснение ?


Как утверждает источник: "Такие самолеты эксплуатировались в КАЧе, и все есть в Инструкции летчику и тех описании."

----------


## babcia131

> и все есть в Инструкции летчику и тех описании.


А где этa инструкция  :Confused: 
Сделайте сканирование страницы - просто из любопытства, чтобы посмотреть , что это  ?? :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где этa инструкция


Инструкция у источника, но они как всегда играют в "партизан"!

----------


## babcia131

Кто такой этот "партизанский" источник ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кто такой этот "партизанский" источник ?


Юрек, если что новое появиться сообщу!

----------


## babcia131

Cпасибо.Рад посмотреть :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А вот эта фотография  наглядное тому доказательство!


И картинку рисовали явно не от «балды»,

----------


## Кацперский

> И картинку рисовали явно не от «балды»,


А что это за самолёт? У него было какое-нить своё отличающее обозначение? Два ТП на борту многовато. Хотелось бы узнать побольше. НЯП такие самолёты были только в ВВАУЛ - тогда можно сделать вывод, что они использовались лишь для ознакомления молодняка с поведением самолёта при выпуске обоих ТП. Всё равно молодцы!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что это за самолёт? У него было какое-нить своё отличающее обозначение?  - тогда можно сделать вывод, что они использовались лишь для ознакомления молодняка с поведением самолёта при выпуске обоих!


Радек, вряд ли у него было какое другое название кроме тип-94. Сомневаюсь, что нижний парашют оставили только для этого. В учебных полках было достаточно и устаревших ПФ с нижним расположением парашюта. Тут скорее всего какие то экономические выгоды.
Ну к примеру до перехода на модификации ПФС/ПФМ был выпущен большой задел хвостовых секций с нижним контейнером. Вцелях экономии средств на переделку было целесообразно оставить оба контейнера.
Или еще версия, в ВВС скопился большой запас  ранее выпущенных парашютов нижнего расположения, не утилизировать же их! И какая-то хозяйственная голова предложила вот такой вариант использования.
Лозунг советской эпохи "Экономика должна быть экономной"!

----------


## babcia131

Это как в этом случае выглядит , установка выпуска парашюта ? Существовали две эффективные установки ?
Это странно для меня. Для целей сравнения, исследования, экспериментов-понимаю .Но при нормальных обстоятельствах, в авиаполках ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну к примеру до перехода на модификации ПФС/ПФМ был выпущен большой задел хвостовых секций с нижним контейнером.


Я тоже так думаю. Вероятно было выпущено лишку ХЧФ старого образца и новые кили стали ставить на них. Так вот и получилось мешанина.

----------


## babcia131

Но я понимаю, что эффективная было только  установка верхнего контейнерa ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Но я понимаю, что эффективная было только  установка верхнего контейнерa ?


Трудно сказать точно, но, скорее всего, да, я думаю верхнего.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 21ПФ Перестроен , на ПФМ  ? Не имею представления, oднако странная гибрид ?
> Это где-нибудь объяснение ?


Вот объяснение нашего Уважаемого Мигариуса (как всегда получено из партизанских источников)   с.н 76210608

Во второй половине 1963 г. на горьковском авиазаводе №21 под систему СПС было переоборудовано 25 самолётов МиГ-21ПФ (тип 76). В отличиеот МиГ-21ПФС (Е-7СПС, тип 94), выпускавшихся серийно с января 1964 г., самолёты МиГ-21ПФ с системой СПС (Е-7 с системой СПС, тип 76) имели два парашюта: нижнего (в фюзеляже) и верхнего (в основании киля) расположения. АЗС переключения парашютов находились в кабине пилота справа вверху на панели приборной доски.

----------


## babcia131

Это, вероятно, на этой странице:
авиапамятники

----------


## CRC

Ли на самолетах Миг-21 ПФ/ПФМ, употреблять в СССР застроили радиостанции Р-832М?

----------


## RA3DCS

Для отработки монтажей системы СПС был выделен самолет №76-0508. Он являлся образцом для выпуска самолетов плана 1963г., по приказу №17от 2,06,1962г. Сборку опытного самолета выполнял цех № 3.
14.09.1962г. самолет 76-0508 из цеха 3 был направлен на пультовую КИС цеха 50 для выполнения переконсервации  двигателя. После выполнения работ всоответствии с технологией, был произведен запуск двигателя и на его прогреве,при оборотах N1=90% произошёл глухой взрыв, сопровождающийся обильной течью топлива в районе 2-го топливного бака. Самолет загорелся.
Выводы комиссии:
«Пожар на самолете 76-0508 произошел из-за разрушения 2-го топливного бака, вызванного повышением давления в баках в связи с отсутствием предохранительных клапанов – вместо которых были установлены технологические заглушки, оставленные цехом 3 после проверки топливной системы на герметичность."
После выхода из самолета строя из-за пожара, был изготовлен самолет МиГ-21ПФ № 76-0508А, который оборудовался СПС и усовершенствованной радиолокационной станцией ЦД-30ТП с системой вооружения К-5, после выполнения программы заводских испытаний в апреле 1963г. Он был передан на контрольные испытания в ГК НИИ ВВС, которые успешно прошёл.
С 4-го квартала 1963г. Самолеты МиГ-21ПФ выпускались в комплектации образца самолета 76-0508А:

----------


## lindr

Александр, откуда взята цитата, из книги о ЛИС Горьковского авиазавода?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, откуда взята цитата, из книги о ЛИС Горьковского авиазавода?


А разве это книга не внушает доверия?

----------


## lindr

> А разве это книга не внушает доверия?


Правила хорошего тона  при цитировании значительного объема текста, предполагают указание ссылки на источник, не так ли?  :Rolleyes: 

Возможно кое-кому было бы интересно прочитать полную версию, тем более Вы прервали текст на самом интересном месте, *на двоеточии*


> Самолеты МиГ-21ПФ выпускались в комплектации образца самолета 76-0508А*:*


, после которого как я понимаю было как раз описание комплектации, я прав?

Как я понял это книга том 2, он поступил/поступал в свободную продажу?

----------


## RA3DCS

> после которого как я понимаю было как раз описание комплектации, я прав?


Описание там довольно скромное!
Силуэт самолета изменился:
- сняли остекление в задней части фонаря,  ?????
-подфюзеляжный гребень новой конструкции,
- штанга с новым ПВД-5 перенесена вправо,
- тормозной парашют в основании руля поворота.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ли на самолетах Миг-21 ПФ/ПФМ, употреблять в СССР застроили радиостанции Р-832М?


Так и осталась Р-802 по крайней мера на машинах 2, 6, 10 серии.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - штанга с новым ПВД-5 перенесена вправо,


А когда она была слева? Да и подфюзеляжны гребень не должен был бы быть новой конструкции, т. к.  оставалось нижнее расположение парашюта.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А когда она была слева?


Валера она была по оси самолета.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера она была по оси самолета.


Так она съехала вправо только с "С", если не ошибаюсь. А на всех ПФСах-ПФМах она оставалась по прод. оси.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так она съехала вправо только с "С", если не ошибаюсь. А на всех ПФСах-ПФМах она оставалась по прод. оси.


Да действительно какой-то бред там написали! И ПВД-7 должно быть!

----------


## CRC

> *МиГ-21ПФМ это машина с РЛС РП-21М*, причем двух типов* ПФМ-Тип 76* без СПС и *ПФМ тип-94* с СПС.


Радары РП-21М начали застраивать на Миг-21 ПФ от июня 1964 года   

 

         Различия в конструкции и оборудование самолетов Миг-21 пфм / продукт 76 / и Миг-21 пфм / продукт 94 /

Наиболее новая версия самолета Миг-21 пфм - самолет Миг-21 пфм / продукт 94 / рис. 9.1





> Для доработки ранее выпущенных МИГ-21ПФ в ПФМ-76 был выпущен бюллетень 08503151, смотрим: 08- миг-21, 5 -1965, 0- основное изделие, 3151- номер и шифр, по нему доработали машины Польши и ГДР, про другие страны не знаю,


И Чехословакия

----------


## lindr

Снимок из книги "Миг между прошлым и будущим" издание 2012, видны нижеследующие машины:

94210215	ПФС	№21				СССР		ресурсные испытания

76212306	ПФ	№21			12.63	СССР		фото									
76212307	ПФ	№21			12.63	СССР		фото									
76212308	ПФ	№21			12.63	СССР		фото

----------


## FLOGGER

Я смотрю разнообразие семейства ПФ... разрастается  весьма стремительно. :Confused:

----------


## lindr

> Я смотрю разнообразие семейства ПФ... разрастается весьма стремительно.


А почему это вас удивляет? 

Параллельно шли три процесса, внедрение СПС, замена киля и модернизация БРЭО, плюс наличие уже готового задела, плюс несинхронность внедрения, плюс экспортные версии.

----------


## FLOGGER

> сняли остекление в задней части фонаря,


Саша, сейчас вспомнил. Тут у них, похоже, действительно перепутан божий дар с яичницей: остекление задней части фонаря еще оставалось на опытном Е-7\1 (прототип МИГ-21П). На ПФах его, конечно, не было, но, видно, что-то у кого-то в башке замкнуло.



> А почему это вас удивляет?


*lindr*, прошу прощения за свои слова, больше не буду.

----------


## lindr

> lindr, прошу прощения за свои слова, больше не буду


Не принимайте близко к сердцу, об этой проблеме Бурдин сказал еще в 2001 - "*..закрытые обозначения не служат для указания конкретного типа самолета*..."

Все более и более утверждаюсь в его правоте, примеров масса - берем Ту-142МК - в ДСП документах он ВПМК, ВПМЗ - открытое обозначение - точно указывающее тип машины. 

Но.. у меня есть два документа СС по эксплуатации, ТО БРЭО и БП на 1990 год там: *Ту-142М* и для Ту-142МК и для Ту-142МЗ. Тем не менее обозначения Ту-142МК Ту-142МЗ не выдуманные и были в рамках КБ, но не включались даже в описание прицельного комплекса, хотя он там разный, все равно писали Ту-142М там и там. 

Почему? Принцип прост - документ для ограниченного круга лиц, они и так знают, что где стоит, а чужим не хрен лезть.

 А ДСП писалось для простых людей, поэтому там точное открытое обозначение.

То же по Ту-22М3: вы найдете кучу ДСП на 45.03 и С и СС документы на Ту-22М, но документации на Ту-22М3 я не видел.

А в эксплуатации *обобщенное*  имя типа МиГ-21ПФ, МиГ-23МЛ, МиГ-23МЛД, Ту-22М, Ту-142М без конкретики.

Под открытым обозначением ПФ эксплуатировались разные типы и Тип-76, Тип-76А и Тип-76-пфм.

----------


## robert

Немецкий МиГ-21ПФМ с Р-60 >



Болгарский МиГ-21ПФМ c Р-13M >


В советских 21ПФМ также ???

----------


## robert

760409 c РС-2-УС(1964 год 'доставка') >



Венгерский ВВС  МиГ-21ПФ:
http://www.avia-info.hu/talalat.php?...&B1=K%FCld%E9s

----------


## robert

1976 год, МиГ-21ПФМ 946005106 >

----------


## RA3DCS

> 1976 год, МиГ-21ПФМ 946005106 >


Старое обозначение московского завода!

 Спасибо ! Где сделан снимок?

----------


## lindr

> 1976 год, МиГ-21ПФМ 946005106 >


Спасибо!

Краснодар?

----------


## babcia131

Красивые фотографии
 :Smile: 
А где изделие ЛАЗУРЬ ?

----------


## robert

> Где сделан снимок?


>



> Краснодар?


да, Краснодар :) 35mm ORWO диа

----------


## lindr

> Красивые фотографии
> 
>  А где изделие ЛАЗУРЬ ?





> да, Краснодар :) 35mm ORWO диа


Машины в экспортной комплектации должны быть. 

Номера боевых только четные.

По раскладу  что-то типа такого, какие еще бортовые были? Вроде 48 там был?

94A5014?	ПФМ	№30			1966	СССР	72	Краснодар

94A5103?	ПФМ	№30			1966	СССР	80	Краснодар

94A5106	ПФМ	№30			1966	СССР	86	Краснодар

----------


## robert

> Вроде 48 там был?


'48' (94.....4004)в 1978 году

----------


## robert

> 94A5014?	ПФМ	№30			1966	СССР	72	Краснодар
> 
> 94A5103?	ПФМ	№30			1966	СССР	80	Краснодар
> 
> 94A5106	ПФМ	№30			1966	СССР	86	Краснодар


в 1978 году
'70' 


в 1971 году

'90'
  

'88'
 

'86'


'84'

----------


## lindr

> в 1978 году
>  '70'


Спасибо это МиГ-21ПФМ 38-08 из Горького, тоже 1966 год выпуска, одна из последних серий.




> '48' (94.....4004)в 1978 году


Здорово! это четвертый ПФМ выпущенный в Москве в 1966 году.

Первый 40-01.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где изделие ЛАЗУРЬ ?


Юрек, самолеты в комплектации "Д". Аппаратура Лазурь не предусмотрена!

----------


## babcia131

> самолеты в комплектации "Д".


Саша то есть для "народной демократии" других стран. ? [ Вьетнам, Ирак, .....? ]  :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> для "народной демократии" других стран. ? [ Вьетнам, Ирак, .....? ]


Вьетнам и КНДР - комплектация "ВК". "Д"- Ирак плюс некоторые другие арабские страны. "Д" - урезанный вариант "Б", "ВК" - урезанный вариант "А"
В обоих случаях ЕМНИП ключевой момент - отсутствие "Лазури".

----------


## robert



----------


## CRC

> 


Монгольский?

----------


## robert

> Монгольский?


 Cоветская  :Cool:

----------


## lindr

> Cоветская


Б\У машина

940АЧ02	ПФС/ПФМ	№21	17	02	1965	Монголия	002	РВ-УМ

Часть машин 17-й серии в Монголию, часть в Болгарию, какая РЛС стояла на момент передачи неизвестно, может заменили на РП-21М, может РП-21 остался.

----------


## RA3DCS

> , может РП-21 остался.


изделие 830М на машинах 21 завода ставили с 11 серии.

----------


## lindr

> изделие 830М на машинах 21 завода ставили с 11 серии.


Ну тогда ПФМ.

*robert ! Спасибо за снимки*, а Вы кажется еще машины с узким килем снимали в Краснодаре номер, *96*.

----------


## robert

> а Вы кажется еще машины с узким килем снимали в Краснодаре номер, *96*.


 вот 1971 год

----------


## robert

> в 1971 году
> 
> '90'
>   ]


в 1979 году

----------


## babcia131

Эти старые фотографии - красивые :Smile: 
Spasiba.

----------


## Fencer

> в 1979 году


Заводской № 946005110?

----------


## robert

" Я проходил службу в 5-ом ГИАП в 1972-1975 г.г., тогда полк базировался в ЮГВ (Венгрия) на аэродроме Шармеллек (запад Венгрии в районе озера Балотон), входил в состав 11-й ГИАД, 36-ой ВА. На вооружении полка в то время был сверхзвуковой истребитель 2-го поколения МИГ-21ПФМ (изделие 94), самолет очень красивый внешне, изящный, со стремительными формами, относительно простой по конструкции, хорошо управляемый в полете. И летный и ИТС этот самолет очень любили. Наши самолеты были серебристого цвета без камуфляжа, с бортовыми номерами синего цвета (что довольно необычно, т.к. большинство самолетов этого типа имели номера красного цвета). Самолет МИГ-21ПФМ знаменит еще тем, что он входил в состав первой советской пилотажной группы на сверхзвуковых самолетах, созданной по инициативе Маршала авиации Е.Савицкого в 60-е годы - самолеты этой группы имели характерный красный цвет фюзеляжа. Я служил в 1-й АЭ, мой самолет имел номер 07. Все три АЭ 5-го ГИАП на аэродроме располагались рассредоточенно, каждая в своей зоне. Все самолеты каждой АЭ размещались в укрытиях арочного типа с автономным электропитанием (для запуска двигателя самолета по тревоге прямо в укрытии, без использования аэродромного источника эл.питания). Укрытие закрывалось двумя многотонными створками ворот которые, при открытии замка, под действием собственного веса, раскатывались по рельсам влево и вправо, открывая укрытие. Для закрытия укрытия применялась ролико-тросовая система ворот - трос подсоединялся к крюку тягача (обычно в его качестве мы использовали аэродромный передвижной агрегат АПА-5 на базе трехосного автомобиля УРАЛ-375, он же использовался в качестве буксировщика самолета) который, двигаясь задним ходом и натягивая трос, закрывал створки ворот укрытия (они двигались по рельсам навстречу друг-другу и защелкивались на замок). Снаружи арочное бетонное укрытие обкладывалось дерном с травой, чем обеспечивалась маскировка укрытий и всей стоянки АЭ с воздуха. Летом и мы (ИТС) и, иногда, летный состав АЭ регулярно эту траву косили - она росла очень быстро в теплом климите Венгрии.В задней части укрытия был газоотвод, закрывающийся тяжелой металлической дверью. Он служил для отвода газов двигателя самолета, при его запуске в укрытии. Запуск в укрытии обычно производился летчиком в ходе регулярных учебных тревог, после подготовки самолета в укрытии к вылету (при этом, как правило подвешивалось штатное вооружение - основным вариантов вооружения были две управляемые ракеты класса В-В РС-2УС). "
" Этот "дисплей" назывался тубусом индикатора бортового радиолокационного прицела РП-21 (или ЦД-30) - модификация такого же прицела устанавливалась на истребителе-перехватчике ПВО СУ-9 (этот самолет, так же как и МИГ-21 имел треугольное крыло). Тубус был выполнен из мягкой черной резины, он не сдвигался, и несколько закрывал обзор вперед и предназначался для уменьшения бликов индикатора прицела (чтобы проецируемое им электронное изображение - метки воздушных целей, команды наземного оператора наведения и т.д., было хорошо видно, особенно днем при ярком солнечном освещении кабины, например, при перехвате воздушной цели на больших высотах). "

В память о генералах авиации Попкове В.И. и Баевском Г.А. - Сталинские соколы, авиация второй мировой войны, самолёты

----------


## Д.Срибный

В музее ВВС Нидерландов этот МиГ значится как MiG-21 SP. 
По-моему это ПФМ. Могут эксперты подтвердить?

----------


## Mig

> В музее ВВС Нидерландов этот МиГ значится как MiG-21 SP. 
> По-моему это ПФМ. Могут эксперты подтвердить?


Я не эксперт, однако....
IMHO это явно ПФС/ПФМ... А если знать откуда этот самолет появился в музее, то точность определения модификации может значительно возрасти:)

----------


## Fencer

> Вложение 54669
> 
> В музее ВВС Нидерландов этот МиГ значится как MiG-21 SP. 
> По-моему это ПФМ. Могут эксперты подтвердить?


Так и есть.

473 MiG-21SPS/K 94A7006 ausgestellt Lelystad Museum,NL

Наверное в музее не разобрались точно в модификации и не написали MiG-21SPS/K.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не знаю, как насчет  SPS\K, эти их немецкие обозначения, но по моим понятиям он несет на себе все признаки ПФМа. По нашему - это ПФМ.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Не знаю, как насчет  SPS\K, эти их немецкие обозначения, но по моим понятиям он несет на себе все признаки ПФМа. По нашему - это ПФМ.


Гордон писал в АиВ 2007 05:

Кaк уже упоминaлось, в ВВС ГДР ряд дорaботaнных МиГ-21 ПФ нaзывaли МиГ-21 ПФМ. Когдa же в Восточную Гермaнию нaчaлись постaвки "нaстоящих" МиГ-21 ПФМ, возниклa проблемa с их обознaчением. Во избежaние недорaзумений немцы решили их нaзывaть МиГ-21 СПС, тaк кaк они были оборудовaны системой сдувa погрaнслоя (в отличие от "доморощенных" МиГ-21 ПФМ с узким килем и без системы СПС). Интересно тaкже, что первые постaвленные в ГДР МиГ-21 ПФМ ("изделие 94А") не были приспособлены для подвески пушечного контейнерa ГП-9. После нaчaлa постaвок в ГДР сaмолетов с тaкой возможностью этот вaриaнт получил локaльное обознaчение МиГ-21СПС-К, где индекс "К" происходил от немецкого словa kanon - пушкa.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот один давний снимок, не мой, правда. Кажется, Г. Петрова. Год тоже точно не помню, где-то начало 90-х. Я считаю, это ПФС. З\н 94210816. Грусти ради могу выложить фото, чем закончилось стояние самолета среди нашего народа.

----------


## ПСП

Борт №87 (с номером). Качинское ВВАУЛ, Лебяжье, Волгоградская обл., 1971 г.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Так и есть.
> 
> 473 MiG-21SPS/K 94A7006 ausgestellt Lelystad Museum,NL
> 
> Наверное в музее не разобрались точно в модификации и не написали MiG-21SPS/K.


Т.е. машина в музей попала из Германии? Получается ОЗ позднее перерисовали?

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21 после столкновения с израильским военным самолётом. Ирак, 1973 г

----------


## FLOGGER

> Борт №87 (с номером). Качинское ВВАУЛ, Лебяжье, Волгоградская обл., 1971 г.


Не разберу толком номер его, 1616 что-ли?

----------


## lindr

> Не разберу толком номер его, 1616 что-ли?


* <- вычеркнуть* 




> МиГ-21 после столкновения с израильским военным самолётом. Ирак, 1973 г


* <- должно быть вот это*

Обсуждалось уже полгода назад, это МиГ-21ПФМ Ирака зав. номер 948712 Московского завода.

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr*, может нужно повежливее, не так заносчиво? Т. е., по-вашему, если з\н начинается на 7621 и самолет летает в ККВВАОЛУЛ, то это все равно иракский ПФМ московского завода?

----------


## lindr

> lindr, может нужно повежливее, не так заносчиво? Т. е., по-вашему, если з\н начинается на 7621 и самолет летает в ККВВАОЛУЛ, то это все равно иракский ПФМ московского завода?


*Реплика относилась к этому фото.* 


> МиГ-21 после столкновения с израильским военным самолётом. Ирак, 1973 г


Как попала в *тот пост* для меня загадка.  :Confused: 

Уважаемый FLOGGER, у этой машины фонарь открывается *вбок* на щитке написаны только четыре цифры * 8712*.

87 серия ПФМ была только на московском заводе. Кроме того на этом фото потеряно качество.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Реплика относилась к этому фото.*


А вопрос относился к какому фото? Вы прочитали? Могу напомнить: "Борт №87 (с номером). Качинское ВВАУЛ, Лебяжье, Волгоградская обл., 1971 г."
P.S. Где куда фонарь открывается - я знаю.

----------


## lindr

> А вопрос относился к какому фото? Вы прочитали? Могу напомнить: "Борт №87 (с номером). Качинское ВВАУЛ, Лебяжье, Волгоградская обл., 1971 г."
>  P.S. Где куда фонарь открывается - я знаю.


Уважаемый FLOGGER, поясняю еще раз: *я вставил не тут цитату.*

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот этот самолет можно считать МИГ-21ПФМ тип 76? Исходя из того, что на нем стоят АПУ-7 и РС-2УС, а сам по себе он ПФ, СПС на нем нет. В  ВНР  он числился как ПФ.

----------


## lindr

> В ВНР он числился как ПФ.


Эксплуатационное имя - это ни о чем.

Примеры: 

Вьетнам  МиГ-21ПФМ -> MiG-21F-94, МиГ-21МФ -> MiG-21F-96
Румыния МиГ-21ПФМ -> MiG-21RFMM, МиГ-21ПФ(ПФМ-76) -> MiG-21RFM
ГДР МиГ-21ПФМ -> MiG-21SPS
Югославия МиГ-21бис -> L-17

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr*, видимо вам тяжело даются для понимания мои посты: что ни ответ - то мимо. Меня совершенно не интересуют их местные названия, я спрашивал не об этом. Мой вопрос был:"этот самолет можно считать МИГ-21ПФМ тип 76?"

----------


## lindr

> Мой вопрос был:"этот самолет можно считать МИГ-21ПФМ тип 76?"


Мое мнение - можно, РП-21М почти на всех экспортных тип 76 стояли, сразу или после доработки 1965 года, но стояли.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Мое мнение - можно,


Я тоже так думаю.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я прошу прощения, если это уже было, тогда ткинете носом. Вот ПФ(?) с Ходынки. Крыло явно без СПС, но откуда тогда 4 точки подвески? Или это несерийная машина, а опытная? Что это за аппарат?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я прошу прощения, если это уже было, тогда ткинете носом. Вот ПФ(?) с Ходынки. Крыло явно без СПС, но откуда тогда 4 точки подвески? Или это несерийная машина, а опытная? Что это за аппарат?


Валера это ПФ со стелы! Пилоны приляпаны насквозь через крыло!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Мое мнение - можно, РП-21М почти на всех экспортных тип 76 стояли, сразу или после доработки 1965 года, но стояли.


ПФ могли использовать РС2-УС и еще со станцией РП-21. Мы это тоже разбирали!

----------


## lindr

> ПФ могли использовать РС2-УС и еще со станцией РП-21. Мы это тоже разбирали!


Мы говорим о экспортых машинах, ОВД они уже к середине 60-х имели РП-21М почти все, часть сразу часть по доработке 1965 года, Доказано наличие РП-21М на машинах Венгрии, Чехословакии, Румынии, ГДР, Польши и главное поставки РС-2УС в ОВД начались позже 1965 года, т. к. самим не хватало, в 1965 возобновили их серийное производство.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера это ПФ со стелы! Пилоны приляпаны насквозь через крыло!


Саша, я знаю, что со стеллы, я же его на ней и снимал! Но какой смысл дырявить крыло, чтоб приляпать лишние пилоны? Ставили бы как есть, а так лишний геморрой... непонятно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ставили бы как есть, а так лишний геморрой... непонятно.


Геморрой для тех, кто пытается со всем этим сейчас разобраться!

----------


## FLOGGER

> ПФ могли использовать РС2-УС и еще со станцией РП-21.


Т. е., наличие АПУ-7 и РС-2УС не является признаком ПФМа?
И попутно еще вопрос: кто знает, этот самолет ПФМ или ФЛ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Геморрой для тех, кто пытается со всем этим сейчас разобраться!


Просмотрел сейчас фото этой машины - действительно в крыле проделаны отверстия для доп. пилонов. Зачем - непонятно.

----------


## lindr

> И попутно еще вопрос: кто знает, этот самолет ПФМ или ФЛ?


Трехштырьковок нет и бортовой номер вроде подходит - ФЛ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Трехштырьковок нет и бортовой номер вроде подходит - ФЛ.


И нет СПС!

----------


## FLOGGER

> И нет СПС!


То, что нет антенн 3-го дипазона - тут я действительно тормознул, согласен. Но как, Саша ты увидел, что нет СПС? Хотя да, что-то там виднеется вроде узла выпуска элерона...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но как, Саша ты увидел, что нет СПС?..


Нет люка электромеханизма УПС-1M

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нет люка электромеханизма УПС-1M


Точно. "Мартышка к старости слаба глазами стала".

----------


## Fencer

Вот здесь Музей военной техники в г. Верхняя Пышма Свердловской области. есть фото шильдиков МиГ-21ПФМ б/н 01 красный

----------


## FLOGGER

Я сильно сомневаюсь, чтобы в серии было больше 40 самолетов. Но lindr, я думаю, скажет точно.

----------


## lindr

Шильдик похоже не тот, надо снова искать, должно быть несколько с одним номером, в нише шасси может быть.

АП!

у меня он есть

940МИ08	ПФМ	№21	28	08	1965	СССР	01	160-й УАП, Свердловская область, Верхняя Пышма бн 137

----------


## robert

> Вот этот самолет можно считать МИГ-21ПФМ тип 76? Исходя из того, что на нем стоят АПУ-7 и РС-2УС, а сам по себе он ПФ, СПС на нем нет. В  ВНР  он числился как ПФ.
> 
> Вложение 55833


 760409
MiG-21PF_76 ID No:409

----------


## FLOGGER

*robert*, я знаю его зав. номер и видел эти снимки, т. к. заходил на этот сайт. Мой вопрос был сформулирован точно.

----------


## Fencer

> Шильдик похоже не тот, надо снова искать, должно быть несколько с одним номером, в нише шасси может быть.
> 
> АП!
> 
> у меня он есть
> 
> 940МИ08	ПФМ	№21	28	08	1965	СССР	01	160-й УАП, Свердловская область, Верхняя Пышма бн 137


Вот еще шильдик Музей военной техники в г. Верхняя Пышма Свердловской области.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот еще шильдик ......


По моему там номер 29-08 !!!!!

----------


## Fencer

> По моему там номер 29-08 !!!!!


И чем это говорит?

----------


## lindr

> И чем это говорит?


Говорит, что надо фото в другого ракурса, я лично вижу *2808* вполне четко.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Музей военной техники в г. Верхняя Пышма Свердловской области.


Да это  не музей, а музеище! Во всей Москве, наверное, такого нет. Я просто поражен!

----------


## CRC

Что 70-15    68 снизу

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21ПФМ №849 красный (сн 945115) из JG-1, ВВС ГДР.
Коллекционер баянов - Крепкие немецкие панельные дома.

----------


## ПСП

Фото с МиГ-21ПФМ №55 из 3 аэ 2 гв.апиб, гарнизон Джида 1976г.   :

----------


## GK21

> Т. е., наличие АПУ-7 и РС-2УС не является признаком ПФМа?
> И попутно еще вопрос: кто знает, этот самолет ПФМ или ФЛ?
> Вложение 55850



На этом фото *МиГ-21ФЛ  2-3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП*

Данное фото и ряд других аналогичных  из одного зарубежного источника мне уже приходилось комментировать как-то на одном из форумов, где обсуждалась та же тема. Приводил также подробные комментарии по ним в соответствующем разделе своей книги, вышедшей весной прошлого года. Поскольку  вопрос не снят полностью, то привожу свои соображения и здесь. 
Так как снимок, судя по всему, был сделан зарубежным фотокорреспондентом, то относится он, вероятнее всего, к *1971 -1972 гг.*   В это время в полку произошло два интересных события,  связанных с зарубежными визитами (об этих событиях и участии в них летчиков полка на МиГ-21ФЛ подробно сообщается в книге).  В июне 1971-го нашу страну впервые посетили  французы на «Миражах» IIIC из 10-й истребительной эскадры (Домодедово), а  в мае 1972-го  в Кубинку впервые прибыли шведы на «Дракенах» из 16 –й флотилии. Оба эти события широко освещались в зарубежной прессе.
На фото достаточно хорошо просматривается обтекатель привода закрылка узнаваемой формы, установленного по его внешнему краю.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый *GK21*, но ведь ответ на мой вопрос и был дан правильный - ФЛ.  Извините, но сейчас-то зачем отвечать?

----------


## GK21

Наверное, только для того, уважаемый *FLOGGER*,  чтобы *дополнить* материалы приводимых выше постов по данному замечательному фото новыми  для данного ФОРУМА данными и деталями, которые для кого-то могут представлять интерес )))

----------


## FLOGGER

Наверное, вы правы.

----------


## lindr

Александр, как считаете это *11-06*? Что написано в вашем талмуде по по внешнему виду изд. 94 разных серий?

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## alll

> Действительно был такой самолёт. Если быть точным, то назывался он МиГ-21ПФМО и стоял на нём Р-13-300. Вариант комплектации назывался БО. Система наведения "Лазурь" на нём не устанавливалась. Поставлялся на экспорт в одну из дружественных стран в 1968-1969 гг.


Во Вьетнам?
Нельзя ли поподробнее о вьетнамских ПФМ-ах?
Что имею ввиду:
верно ли предположение, что первые ПФМ попавшие в ДРВ, были специально
 для него изготовлены в конце 1968-начале 1969 г. на заводе #30, имели Р13-300,  "Лазурь" отсутствовала  и это были последние построенные в СССР машинами семейства ПФМ?
речь не идет о машинах, поставленных из СССР позднее, для компенсации потерь.

И попутный вопрос: а в какой цвет могла краситься у них кабина (серый или бирюзовый)?

----------


## lindr

> Во Вьетнам?


Нет, не во Вьетнам выше было сказано 


> другой континент





> верно ли предположение, что первые ПФМ попавшие в ДРВ, были специально
>  для него изготовлены в конце 1968-начале 1969 г. на заводе #30, имели Р13-300, "Лазурь" отсутствовала и это были последние построенные в СССР машинами семейства ПФМ?


Вьетнам - ПФЛ, ПФМ, МФ - комплектация "ВК" (Вьетнам, Корея) - без "Лазури" 

Первые ПФМ согласно "Хронике ВВС Вьетнама 1959-2004" были поставлены в октябре 1967, сразу как закончили поставку второй партии Ф-13 


> MiG-21F-13 mang 2 tên lửa và 1 pháo 30mm (tháng 7 năm 1967), *MiG-21F-94 (PFM)* mang 2 tên lửa và 1 pháo thuyền GP-9 *(tháng 10 năm 1967)*, MiG-21F-96 (MF), mang 4 tên lửa và 1 pháo 23mm (cuối năm 1971, đầu năm 1972),


Очередность поставки типов МиГ-21 во Вьетнам: ПФЛ, Ф-13, ПФМ, МФ, бис.




> И попутный вопрос: а в какой цвет могла краситься у них кабина (серый или бирюзовый)?


Несколько ПФМ сохранены памятниками 948511 например, у него фальшивый номер 4326, или 948601 борт 5020 в Ханое.
Гугл в помощь.

----------


## alll

[QUOTE=lindr;113659]
Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ.

----------


## RA3DCS

В июле 1970 года проводятся работы по внедрению в серийное производство новой модификации двигателя – Р13Ф-300 (изделие 95Ф).
В мае 1971 года был выполнен монтаж  двигателя 95Ф на ранее выпущенные самолеты типа 94 и 95, работы выполнялись на самолетах 94ОТ15 и 95СЧ07.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ветку по ПФу не нашел, не помню, была, не была? Решил спросить здесь. "Внимание, вопрос": сколько у ПФа ШРАПов и где установлены? Точнее, ШРАП-500 у него нет, есть ШРА-250. Сколько их и где стоят? По моим прикидкам ШРА-250 один и стоит он либо под левым крылом, либо на днище ф-жа, у аккум. отсека. А, может их два и стоят и там, и там? Но какой смысл было их разносить? Поставили бы рядом. Четких  фото с ответом на свой вопрос у себя не нашел. На Ходынке у ПФов стоят заглушки на ф-же под левым крылом. На днище ШРА-250 есть. На памятниках ничего толком нет, везде стоят заглушки: и там, и там. Кто-нибудь скажет точно, сколько и где?

----------


## RA3DCS

> . Кто-нибудь скажет точно, сколько и где?


Для питания питание постоянным током используется ЩРА 250МЛК установленный по левому борту в районе шпангоута №12. Питание переменным током через ШРА 200ЛК в нижней части фюзеляжа в районе шпангоута №10.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вона как... Значит, все-таки два. Спасибо, Саша. Это точно ПФ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> . Это точно ПФ?


Источник:
Техническое описание Самолет МиГ-21ПФ книга 4 авиационное оборудование, часть 1. электрооборудование.
1964 год.

----------


## Bear

> Во Вьетнам?
> Нельзя ли поподробнее о вьетнамских ПФМ-ах?
> 
> И попутный вопрос: а в какой цвет могла краситься у них кабина (серый или бирюзовый)?


Насколько можно судить по данной фотографии - в серый.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21ПФМ №09 (или №99) сн МС12  из 5 Гв.ИАП, Шармеллек (Венгрия), 1972-1975гг.

----------


## Кацперский

Всем привет!




> Migarius ,Немецкие переводчики также сделали ошибку? После того, немецкие и польские части одинаковое


С позволения ув. Мигариуса отвечу вместо него на твой пост:
МиГ-21ПФС, ПФМ

Специально для тебя выкладываю случайно попавшийся мне вещдок немецкого происхождения (насчёт его подлинности по-моему не должно у тебя возникнуть никаких сомнений):



И теперь разрешаю тебе идти учить немцев правильным переводам инструкций. Со мной можешь больше не спорить. Слишком ты умный для меня  :Cool:  :Eek: 

ЗЫ. Извиняться когда-нибудь пробовал? Или отроду такой, отстаивать свою позицию даже если не прав?

----------


## RA3DCS

Попалась в руки инструкция летчику МиГ-21ПФМ (МиГ-21ПФ) 1977года.
Что интересного:
На самолетах МиГ-21ПФ в отличии от самолетов МиГ-21ПФМ может быть установлена одна из четырех радиолокационных станций: РП-9-21, РП-21, РП-21М или РП-21МИ. На самолете МиГ-21ПФМ устанавливается только станция РП-21М или РП-21МИ.
На самолете МиГ-21ПФ вместо подфюзеляжного топливного бака может подвешиваться контейнер с автоматической самолетной станцией помех СПС-141 и системой АСО-2И (при условии доработки самолета по специальному бюллетеню). 
Самолетная станция помех СПС-141 и устройство по автоматическому созданию инфракрасных помех (АСО-2И-Е7Р) размещаются в контейнере, который подвешивается под фюзеляж самолета вместо подфюзеляжного топливного бака. Сброс контейнера в полете невозможен.

----------


## CRC

Это было пять лет назад ..

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это было пять лет назад ..


Пять лет назад у меня этой инструкции не было!

----------


## CRC

Это тоже?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это тоже?


А где здесь про станцию СПС-141?

----------


## CRC

Что представляет собой этот вариант СПС-141?

----------


## PPV

17.06.1966 катастрофа МиГ-21ПФМ N 9466004202 на аэродроме "Третьяково",
Погиб летчик-испытатель З-да "Знамя Труда" Б.Б. Оганджанян.

----------


## lindr

Предназначался для Польши.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Предназначался для Польши.


Так значит Польше его не получила?

----------


## lindr

Потеря при облете.

----------


## PPV

МиГ-21ПФ N 12-03 в 1966 году был доработан под испытания ракет "Лотос" (ТКБ-611), и были проведены их баллистические пуски. Испытания с пусками были продолжены в 1967 году, одновремено начались наземные отработки аппаратуры "Тропа". Однако в следующем 1968 году никаких упоминаний про работы по этой теме больше уже не было. ...

----------


## PPV

> ...  Однако в следующем 1968 году никаких упоминаний про работы по этой теме больше уже не было. ...


Ну а продолжение работ, как я понимаю, было на Су-7Б, см.здесь: 
Cy-17M/Cy-17M2   Пост N 82

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-21ПФ N 12-03 в 1966 году был доработан под испытания ракет "Лотос" (ТКБ-611), и были проведены их баллистические пуски.


А фотографий нет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А фотографий нет?


По ракете вот тут есть немного Проект ракетного танка "объект 772" с комплексом "Лотос"
Опытная противотанковая ракета "Лотос" (СССР. 1959-1966 год) - "Оружейная экзотика". (Нереализованные проекты, опытная и малоизвестная серийная военная техника)

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21ПФ N 12-03 в 1966 году был доработан под испытания ракет "Лотос"


На этой машине еще много чего испытывали - Р-23, Р-25...

----------


## FLOGGER

И тоже никаких фотографий не обнаружено?

----------


## PPV

Сегодня читал документы в РГАЭ, и увидел один, довольно забавный - докладная записка в ЦК КПСС о том, что осенью 1967-го румыны устроили "разборки" со сдаточный командой МАП, которая пыталась оформить сдачу им партии из 15 МиГ-21ПФМ и 1 МиГ-21У. Претензии заключались в том, что самолеты, якобы, были не новые, а в качестве обоснования использовали, в том числе, несовпадение номеров на консолях крыла и на фюзеляжах самолетов...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, это известная на этом Форуме проблема...

----------


## lindr

> 15 МиГ-21ПФМ и 1 МиГ-21У


 А списка номеров не было в документе? Интересно велик ли разброс.

----------


## PPV

> А списка номеров не было в документе? Интересно велик ли разброс.


Список номеров в ДЗ, адресованной в ЦК КПСС - это не тот уровень...
Там была ссылка на ПСМ N 16-4 от 05.01.1967 г. 
И дата перегона самолетов летчиками МО в СРР - 20.09.1967 г.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что за самолет на снимке? Судя по гаргроту это ПФС, если вообще не ПФ (парашют расположен в нижнем контейнере). Но я ни разу не видел фото наших ПФ\ПФС\ПФМ с 4-мя точками подвески. Поляки вешали 4 Р-3, но под две точки, на спаренных пусковых. А тут 4 точки. Что за машина? Может, опытная? Преддверие 21С? Кто знает?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что за машина? Может, опытная? Преддверие 21С? Кто знает?


Во исполнение постановления ЦК КПСС и СМ СССР № 229-11 о создании новой системы вооружения на базе станции «Сапфир-21» от 2.03.1962г. приказом по заводу №35 от 29.08.1963г. новый вариант самолета МиГ-21С был запущен в производство с присвоением индекса – тип - 95.
Для отработки монтажей и проведения испытаний собрали 2 опытных самолета:
- на базе типа 76 и 
- на базе типа 94.

На базе типа 76 – самолет № 95-0101.
Оборудовался:
- РЛС «Сапфир-21» вместо ЦД-30ТП;
- 4-х точечной крыльевой подвеской;
- прицелом АСП-ПФ,
- гондолой ГП-9 с пушкой ГШ-23;
- сидением СК-3 с фонарем козырькового типа;
- системой кислородного оборудования ККО-5;
- новым генератором переменного тока ГО4пч4;
- системой ДУАС-61-14, вместо ПВД-7.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо большое! Это, видимо, он, тип 76. А нет ли где снимков этого самолета? Чтоб он был целиком.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А нет ли где снимков этого самолета? Чтоб он был целиком.


У меня нет!

----------


## Znatok

Отвечу на любой вопрос, если он касается живого БИСа, МФа или УМки. Посчастливилось на старости "гайки крутить". Мне в свою очередь необходима более узкая информация, чем на сколько минут закрылки выпускаются. Нужны электросхемы на МФ и ему подобные(даже частично). Называется "Альбом фидерных схем". Могу уточнить нужную страницу, если альбом проблемно. На БИС и УМ есть практически все. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## RA3DCS

Возвращаясь к теме четырехточечного варианта подвески на МиГ-21ПФ.
Если помните на Ходынке был МиГ-21ПФ со стеллы. Который впоследствии попал в музей Задорожного, а после был установлен в качестве памятника у проходной Сарапульского электрогенераторного завода, Республика Удмуртия. В сети появились его фотографии. На которых видно место установки дополнительных точек подвески. Уж больно они хорошо выполнены. Если бы хотели просто приляпать подвески для памятника это было бы сделано более грубо. А там подвески сделаны совсем не кустарным способом. Это наводит на мысль не тот ли этот ПФ прародитель МиГ-21С?

----------


## BETEPAH

Было бы не плохо выяснить.
Вот, к примеру, ещё один памятник ПФ с 4-мя точками на территории ХВВАУЛ в Харькове (район Рогань).
МиГ-21ПФ на постаменте - Харьков
Кто говорил, что это приделали потом, от кого слышал, что так и было.
Я жалею, в своё время не отфоткал как следует, а теперь не имею возможности.
Может кто в Харькове сможет отснять верхнюю половину крыла.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, но, все-таки доп. узлы сильно отличаются от штатных, они сделаны более кустарно, на мой взгляд. Я снимал этот самолет и когда он был на стеле, и когда он уже на земле валялся. Конечно, я еще тогда обратил внимание на эти узлы, но больше всего я был удивлен, когда, обнаружив его на стеле, увидел 4 узла подвески (под ПФом). Но и до сих пор не знаю, что это за машина. Тут только Арсеньев может дать ответ. С другой стороны 4-точечный ПФ в Харькове - это что? Вторая опытная для испытаний с 4-мя точками? Или, все-таки, были такие в частях?

----------


## PECHKIN

> памятник ПФ с 4-мя точками на территории ХВВАУЛ в Харькове (район Рогань).


Чего-то я сомневаюсь, что это ПФ... Про другое слышал, сейчас точно не припомню, уточню у однокашников
Специально не фотографировал, только то, что есть, это сентябрь 2014

----------


## RA3DCS

> Было бы не плохо выяснить.
> Вот, к примеру, ещё один памятник ПФ с 4-мя точками на территории ХВВАУЛ в Харькове (район Рогань).


Это который на улице Володарского ему еще хвост от Ф13 прицепили? Так он с двумя подвесками раньше был!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, но, все-таки доп. узлы сильно отличаются от штатных, они сделаны более кустарно, на мой взгляд.


Валера, понятно, что узлы отличаются от штатных. Ведь не былов в крыле МиГ-21ПФ силовых элементов для крепления 4-х точек подвески. Поэтому и были приклепаны усиливающие накладные пластины, а к ним уже элементы крепления. И заметь крылья на этом ПФ разных заводов как бы прорабатывается возможность установки подвесок на консолях разной технологической сборки. Другой вопрос могла ли команда слесарно-механической группы полковой ТЭЧ выполнить такие подготовительные работы для установки самолета в качестве памятника? Теоретически могла.

----------


## PECHKIN

> МиГ-21ПФ на постаменте - Харьков


Прошел по ссылке, почитал текст:



> Установлен в конце (или в начале) "38-й параллели", аллеи названной в память о боях в Корее, там эта параллель разделила Корею на Северную и Южную. Название не официальное, народное.


Не-не, совсем не в эту память названа :Smile:  Просто курсантам за ту дорогу ходить было уже нельзя, если поймают - самоволка... 
*
RA3DCS*, а при чем тут Володарского? То ж на Холодной горе, а это в Рогани...

Поспрашивал корешей, но к единому мнению мы пока не пришли, все до кучи смешалось, тут и про ПВД сверху и 4 пилона и фонарь без обечайки, и тормозной парашют снизу на фюзеляже...
Один товарищ пообещал пофотографировать его покрупней, когда будет в том районе, может тогда знатоки и скажут свое слово. 
Но, памятник, это же дело такое, могли и сборную солянку слепить, тем более это училище, чего там только не было...

----------


## RA3DCS

> *RA3DCS*, а при чем тут Володарского? То ж на Холодной горе, а это в Рогани...
> ...


Так я же не местный, откуда мне знать, что там два ПФ-а и постаменты у них похожие, только тому, что на Володарской хост от Ф-13 прилепили!

----------


## RA3DCS

Если посмотреть сборочный чертеж крыла самолетов Е-7С, 15, 63, 75Л, 75 увидим, что узел внешней подвески имеет номер 76-20-5700, а внутренний Е6-20-5600.

----------


## FLOGGER

> И заметь крылья на этом ПФ разных заводов


Саш, ну и глаз у тебя! Я раньше и  не замечал. Левое крыло я (про себя) называю "экспортным", т. к. такой люк на крыле я видел только на фото эксп. машин. Польских, например. У наших крайне редко. Это навело меня на мысль, что этот аппарат - сборная солянка. Накладки на крыле свидетельствуют о ремонте. И эта машина, я думаю, после ремонта уже не летала. Возможно, чтобы не попала под списание, ее кое как восстановили и решили поставить памятником. Прилепили еще пару точек подвески - и вперед!
Ни на чем не настаиваю, просто мысли вслух.
P.S.  Правда, я теперь не знаю, можно ли высказывать свои мысли на форуме? А то на одной из соседних веток на человека накинулись за то, что он свои "фантазии" вслух высказал. Говорят, давай только факты...

----------


## FLOGGER

А крыло на этом ХВВАУЛ-овском ПФе не может быть от индийского, например, ФЛа? Хотя, кто это теперь уже знает? У индусов были ФЛы с 4-мя точками. А так, судя по снимку, это да, ПФ. СПСа нет, крыло с закрылком старого типа, стало быть, это ПФ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А крыло на этом ХВВАУЛ-овском ПФе не может быть от индийского, например, ФЛа? Хотя, кто это теперь уже знает? У индусов были ФЛы с 4-мя точками..


Индийские ФЛ-лы не сразу получили четыре точки подвески, а только после того как были вытащены с баз хранения и модернизированы.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но, памятник, это же дело такое, могли и сборную солянку слепить, тем более это училище, чего там только не было...


Это мы прекрасно знаем! Только порою бывает что из за того что самолет стал памятником до наших дней сохранились уникальные модификации. Которых в музеях не сыщешь!

----------


## lindr

> Индийские ФЛ-лы не сразу получили четыре точки подвески, а только после того как были вытащены с баз хранения и модернизированы.


Некоторые были просто модернизированы.

----------


## BETEPAH

> Так я же не местный, откуда мне знать, что там два ПФ-а и постаменты у них похожие


Там ещё и 3-й МиГ-21ПФ на Клочковской есть  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Там ещё и 3-й МиГ-21ПФ на Клочковской есть


А у кого-нибудь есть доступ к этому "телу"? Я имею в виду с фотоаппаратом.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Который впоследствии попал в музей Задорожного, а после был установлен в качестве памятника у проходной Сарапульского электрогенераторного завода


Саша, давно собирался тебя спросить, да, как-то, отвлекался. А у Задорожного с этим 21-м что-то делали? Смывали его, красили, нет? Есть ли снимки, когда он был у Задорожного?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, давно собирался тебя спросить, да, как-то, отвлекался. А у Задорожного с этим 21-м что-то делали? Смывали его, красили, нет? Есть ли снимки, когда он был у Задорожного?


Да Валера! В сети пробегало несколько его фоток даже был номерок (краской на фюзеляже при отстыкованном крыле). Но что то найти сейчас их не могу.

----------


## FLOGGER

А ты их не сохранял? Жаль... Так они его смывали? Не знаешь?

----------


## RA3DCS

> ... Так они его смывали? Не знаешь?


Скорее всего только покрасили.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, а они его что, в желтый цвет покрасили? Или это только грунт? Непонятно. Хотелось бы увидеть его смытым. 
 А есть снимки где он там в Сарапуле памятником стоит?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, а они его что, в желтый цвет покрасили? Или это только грунт? Непонятно. Хотелось бы увидеть его смытым. 
>  А есть снимки где он там в Сарапуле памятником стоит?


Грунт конечно! В Сарапуле только вот это маленькое фото!

Посмотрел ведомость ПКИ МиГ-21-93, что делал Сарапульский СЭГЗ?  Блок трансформаторов тока БТТ 30БТ, блок защиты трансформаторов БЗТ-1-2С, блок чередования фаз БЧФ-208, трансформатор Т-1.5/02, трансформатор ТР-100Д  дистанционный переключатель, согласующее устройство ВУ2-6И, выключатель ВМ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, Саша, спасибо. На Ходынке мне он нравился больше. :Smile:

----------


## PECHKIN

Тут поднимался вопрос по модификации 21-го на территории Харьковского ВВАУЛ... Не знаю, может это видео поможет знатокам, здесь первые секунд 40 этот памятник снят с различных ракурсов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это просто ПФ. Что за машина? Или им (кому?) так массово делать нечего было, что они (кто?) лишние ракеты понацепляли?

----------


## PECHKIN

> лишние ракеты понацепляли?


Так же красивше  :Rolleyes: 

И, чтоб не флудить, снимок 1984 года, Купянск, мы выпускались на ПФС-ПФМах

----------


## Mig

интересное фото МиГ-21ПФМ Барнаульского ВВАУЛ на аэродроме Камень на Оби, середина 1980-х годов

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p..._comment_reply

----------


## FLOGGER

> снимок 1984 года, Купянск, мы выпускались на ПФС-ПФМах


А эта машина ПФ или ПФС?

----------


## FLOGGER

> интересное фото МиГ-21ПФМ Барнаульского ВВАУЛ


Особо интересного я не вижу, разве что оба с ГП-9.
P.S. А с какого момента стали ставить на ПФМ ГП-9? Что-то я не помню, обсуждали мы этот момент или нет?

----------


## PECHKIN

> А эта машина ПФ или ПФС?


Скорее всего ПФ, или оч-чень ранний ПФС...Потому как, помню, тормозные парашюты трамбовали ногами, лежа на спине на бетонке, ну и кресла СК ("смерть курсанта", как мы их тогда называли) стояли.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А эта машина ПФ или ПФС?


ПФ конечно!

----------


## FLOGGER

> ПФ конечно!


Саша, привет, с Новым Годом! Я просто хотел получить ответ от автора снимка.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Скорее всего ПФ, или оч-чень ранний ПФС.


Это не может быть "оч-чень ранний ПФС", т. к. у него крыло не доработано под СПС, что, собственно, является определяющим фактором. Там, как мне кажется, под крылом виден узел, по которому выезжает закрылок. А это означает, что закрылок старого типа.

----------


## Sveto

> Особо интересного я не вижу, разве что оба с ГП-9.
> P.S. А с какого момента стали ставить на ПФМ ГП-9? Что-то я не помню, обсуждали мы этот момент или нет?


хороший вопрос :)
если возьмем югославские самолеты в качестве примера
ПФМ зав. но. : 5706 -5715  и 5801-5808(б/н 22701 – 22718) которые были получены 21 июня и 14 июля 1967 не могли нести контейнеры ГП-9 . В отличие от них ,ПФМ зав. но. 7511-7515 и 7601-7605 и 8401-8408(б/н 22719 – 22736) которые были получены 23 июля и 17 декабря 1968  могли нести контейнеры ГП-9.  

Кстати ,к 55 летию МиГ-21 в РВиПВО опубликовал вторую часть статьи «Югославский дракон» (АиК 1/2018). Надеюсь, вам понравится. Всего лучшего Свето

----------


## GThomson

> интересное фото МиГ-21ПФМ Барнаульского ВВАУЛ на аэродроме Камень на Оби, середина 1980-х годов
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p..._comment_reply
> 
> Вложение 83102



лажа какая-то фотошоперская.
в Камне-на Оби, в 96 уап  нумерация была только трёхзначная.
a в Славгороде, в 59 уап 11-й был в 1аэ, ПФС, с 1983 в ТЭЧ, в 84 поставили памятником возле КПП городка. 59-й был во 2-й аэ, тоже ПФС, в 1984? на взлёте, сразу после страгивания лётчик дёрнул уборку шасси, сложилась передняя и одна основная стойка, ободрал обечайку ВУ воздухозаборника, долго стоял в ТЭЧ.
ПФМ с ГП-9 были только в 3 аэ, и с трёхзначной нумерацией - 125, 129, 131, 133.

----------


## FLOGGER

А в чем лажа-то? Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, чтобы кому-то пришло в голову фотошопить эти старые снимки. Да и зачем? Смысл какой, в чем? Если вы подозреваете лажу в том, что ПФМ с ГП-9 имеет двузначный номер, то вот вам снимок 59-го борта с ГП-9. И в довесок еще один, думаю, разберетесь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А с какого момента стали ставить на ПФМ ГП-9? Что-то я не помню, обсуждали мы этот момент или нет?


Заглянул для порядка на "Уголок..." - там по ПФС и ПФМ одна и та же статья, а ГП-9 не упоминается вообще. Да и сама статья какая-то скомканная, на мой взгляд: как-то все бегом...

----------


## GThomson

> А в чем лажа-то? Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, чтобы кому-то пришло в голову фотошопить эти старые снимки. Да и зачем? Смысл какой, в чем? Если вы подозреваете лажу в том, что ПФМ с ГП-9 имеет двузначный номер, то вот вам снимок 59-го борта с ГП-9. И в довесок еще один, думаю, разберетесь.


на второй фотке чётко видно, что 59-й это ПФС - фонарь СК и нет антенн РВ-УМ, аэродром точно не Камень.
похоже очень на Славгород - сруливает с полосы после посадки с курсом 052, сзади, с курсом 232, видна лесополоса вдоль железной дороги, в Камне горизонт чист.
ГП-9, думаю, можно было подвесить под ПФС в качестве просто болванки - эл.проводки для пушки-то не было. можно только гадать, для каких целей или тренировок.
цепляли же оружейники для тренировок по снаряжению С-5 на самолёт УБ-32!

----------


## RA3DCS

> - там по ПФС и ПФМ одна и та же статья, а ГП-9 не упоминается вообще. ...


В инструкции ГК-194 книга вторая вооружение самолет МиГ-21ПФМ 1968 года ГП-9 тоже не упоминается!
Однако в инструкции летчику 1971 года ГП-9 уже есть!

----------


## GK21

Да в общем-то и на исходном красивом черно-белом фото изображены два ПФС-а со сплошным фонарем под СК, причём разных серий:один -"59"- более ранний с  узким килем с изломом по передней кромке, а второй -"11"- поздний, с широким килем. Такие "поздние" ПФС, иногда на местах значились, как известно, уже как ПФМ ))

----------


## Mig

> лажа какая-то фотошоперская.
> в Камне-на Оби, в 96 уап  нумерация была только трёхзначная.
> a в Славгороде, в 59 уап 11-й был в 1аэ, ПФС, с 1983 в ТЭЧ, в 84 поставили памятником возле КПП городка. 59-й был во 2-й аэ, тоже ПФС, в 1984? на взлёте, сразу после страгивания лётчик дёрнул уборку шасси, сложилась передняя и одна основная стойка, ободрал обечайку ВУ воздухозаборника, долго стоял в ТЭЧ.
> ПФМ с ГП-9 были только в 3 аэ, и с трёхзначной нумерацией - 125, 129, 131, 133.


1) еще раз даю ссылку на источник и автора фото Евгения Жигалова. Все вопросы логичнее задавать автору,в т.ч. и о якобе "фотошопе"
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p..._comment_reply
2) хочется напомнить, что Барнаульское ВВАУЛ готовило летчиков для ИБА. Поэтому отработка стрельбы из пушки по наземным целям - вполне рутинное упражнение для КУРСАНТОВ, но не для ИТС...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Однако в инструкции летчику 1971 года ГП-9 уже есть!


Поправка!  инструкция 1977 года которая заменяла инструкцию 1968 года и все дополнения выпущенные до 30 апреля 1976 год.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Такие "поздние" ПФС, иногда на местах значились, как известно, уже как ПФМ ))


Буковка М в обозначении появилась совсем по другой причине. И конструкция фонаря и киля тут совсем не причём!

----------


## RA3DCS

> ГП-9, думаю, можно было подвесить под ПФС в качестве просто болванки - эл.проводки для пушки-то не было. можно только гадать, для каких целей или тренировок.
> !


На самолетах доработанных под установку пушечной гондолы ГП-9 была проводка и пульт управления вооружением. На недоработанных впереди за приборной доской был переключатель РС- БОМБЫ - СС К5.

----------


## GThomson

> 1) еще раз даю ссылку на источник и автора фото Евгения Жигалова. Все вопросы логичнее задавать автору,в т.ч. и о якобе "фотошопе"
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p..._comment_reply
> 2) хочется напомнить, что Барнаульское ВВАУЛ готовило летчиков для ИБА. Поэтому отработка стрельбы из пушки по наземным целям - вполне рутинное упражнение для КУРСАНТОВ, но не для ИТС...


ни в чём не смею обвинять автора. только констатация точно известных мне фактов о том,что самолёты ПФС, под пушки не оборудованы.
оборудованные под ГП-9 пришли с АРЗ Чирчика в 1983 году, в 3-ю аэ, номера указал.
курсанты в 59уап на стрельбу из пушек не летали, только бомбы и НАРы. с пушками (пулемётами на спарках) летал постоянный состав на класс.

вот он, 11-й, родной номер вернули.

----------


## GK21

> Буковка М в обозначении появилась совсем по другой причине. И конструкция фонаря и киля тут совсем не причём!


О том, как и почему появлялись различные буковки в обозначениях различных модификаций МиГ-21 мне хорошо известно )). Речь шла о названиях модификаций , изображенных на этом конкретном интересном фото, а также о том, что в названии одной и той же версии изделия "94", доработанного до широкого киля, но имеющей еще каплевидный фонарь под кресло СК, в строевых частях использовалось по каким-то причинам различная аббревиатура - ПФС/ПФМ (что помнится. уже обсуждалось однажды на данном форуме...). А вот в отношении первых версий ПФС (с узким килем) встречать обозначение "ПФМ" мне не доводилось.
Интересно также и то, что контейнер ГП-9, судя по фото, использовался на обеих версиях ПФС.

----------


## GK21

> ни в чём не смею обвинять автора. только констатация точно известных мне фактов о том,что самолёты ПФС, под пушки не оборудованы.
> оборудованные под ГП-9 пришли с АРЗ Чирчика в 1983 году, в 3-ю аэ, номера указал.
> курсанты в 59уап на стрельбу из пушек не летали, только бомбы и НАРы. с пушками (пулемётами на спарках) летал постоянный состав на класс.
> 
> вот он, 11-й, родной номер вернули.


Скажите, пожалуйста, а в формулярах (летных книжках) ваших училищных "поздних" ПФС, один из которых изображен на данном фото, не использовалось обозначение "ПФМ"?

----------


## RA3DCS

> На недоработанных впереди за приборной доской был переключатель РС- БОМБЫ - СС К5.


Вот и переключатель!

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще, как выясняется, вопрос с установкой ГП-9 интересен. Т. к. так и непонятно когда, с какого года или с какой серии изд. 94 эта гондола устанавливается. На ПФМах, как выяснилось, тоже не на всех можно было ставить ГП-9. Есть снимки ПФМов, где гондолы нет, но хорошо виден узел с помощью которого она подвешивается. Он находится примерно посередине передних торм. щитков на днище ф-жа. Но этот кронштейн, повторю, не на всех ПФМах есть (сужу исключительно по снимкам). Стало быть, не на все ПФМы  ГП-9 можно было ставить, что подтверждается и словами Sveto. Насчет ПФСов тоже, естественно, вопрос открытый.

----------


## GK21

> Вообще, как выясняется, вопрос с установкой ГП-9 интересен. Т. к. так и непонятно когда, с какого года или с какой серии изд. 94 эта гондола устанавливается. На ПФМах, как выяснилось, тоже не на всех можно было ставить ГП-9. Есть снимки ПФМов, где гондолы нет, но хорошо виден узел с помощью которого она подвешивается. Он находится примерно посередине передних торм. щитков на днище ф-жа. Но этот кронштейн, повторю, не на всех ПФМах есть (сужу исключительно по снимкам). Стало быть, не на все ПФМы  ГП-9 можно было ставить, что подтверждается и словами Sveto. Насчет ПФСов тоже, естественно, вопрос открытый.


Как известно, начиная с модификации *ПФ*, в соответствии с "новой" концепцией ведения воздушного боя МиГ-21 был лишен штатного пушечного вооружения. Встроенные пушки ГШ-23 появились только начиная  с* СМ/МФ.* Ну, а очевидность необходимости использования пушек в ближнем воздушном бою была подтверждена немного раньше - в ходе реальных воздушных боев, когда* ПФС/ПФМ* уже выпускался серийно без встроенных пушек. Вероятно, часть изделий *"94"* изначально не имела узлов подвески контейнера ГП-9 и получила их позже в результате доработок, как и имеющиеся на вооружении *ПФ и ПФС* ранних серий, а также *ФЛ*.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Стало быть, не на все ПФМы  ГП-9 можно было ставить, что подтверждается и словами Sveto. Насчет ПФСов тоже, естественно, вопрос открытый.


В том то и дело, что ГП-9 нельзя подвесить на самолет как подвесной топливный бак. Требуется доработка планера. Серийно ГП-9 стали ставить на Миг-21С и то не с первых серий (Арсеньев про это где-то писал). Скорее всего машины горьковского завода дорабатывались в строю, московский возможно в 1968 уже ставил серийно. А что касается ПФ то пока нет никаких документов о возможности использования ГП-9 на этих машинах, зато есть станция СПС-141 на машинах доработанных по специальному бюллетеню.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А что касается ПФ то пока нет никаких документов о возможности использования ГП-9 на этих машинах


Что касается документов, то это не ко мне. А вот на снимках польского ПФа с б.н. 0615 узел подвески ГП-9 виден отчетливо. Как раз на том месте, что я и писал (ну, если это, конечно, он).



> зато есть станция СПС-141 на машинах доработанных по специальному бюллетеню.


Саш, ну при чем здесь СПС-141? Это же совсем другое...
Кстати, на 2401 тоже есть такой узел.

----------


## Mig

Коль скоро обсуждается ГП-9... А что думают уважаемые коллеги: на какой модификации МиГ-21 подвешен этот пушечный контейнер?
Фото из архива О.Л. Путьмакова

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что касается документов, то это не ко мне. А вот на снимках польского ПФа с б.н. 0615 узел подвески ГП-9 виден отчетливо. 
> .


Валера, ну а я привык больше верить документам. Самолеты МиГ-21ПФ Польши, ГДР и Чехословакии были доработаны по бюллетеню 08503151 в вариант МиГ-21ПФМ тип 76!

----------


## GThomson

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а в формулярах (летных книжках) ваших училищных "поздних" ПФС, один из которых изображен на данном фото, не использовалось обозначение "ПФМ"?


пфс/пфм - было разделение только на словах. по формулярам все изд.94.
было две обособленные группы, различающиеся зав.номером - 40 машин  с цифровым 9421*1010* (условно), и 4 с буквенным обозначением серии 9421*АИ22*. 
отличались оборудованием.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да я бы тоже верил док-там, да и то с оговоркой, но у меня их нет. Приходится верить глазам :Smile:  Про ПФМ тип 76 я помню, была у меня такая мысль. Значит, по этому бюл. не только РП менялся, но и под установку ГП-9 доработка была?! Так что ли? Раньше мы об этом не говорили. Или доработка под ГП-9 выполнялась не всегда? Т. е., ПФ превращался в ПФМ тип 76 не обязательно с доработкой под ГП-9? По желанию заказчика?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Коль скоро обсуждается ГП-9... А что думают уважаемые коллеги: на какой модификации МиГ-21 подвешен этот пушечный контейнер?


Это на МИГ-21ФЛ, который был выставлен в Киеве (не знаю, как сейчас).

----------


## Sveto

Самолет всегда можно доработать,но если я понял тут вопрос был, когда первоначально ПФМ получил эту возможность (серийная модификация)

----------


## GK21

> пфс/пфм - было разделение только на словах. по формулярам все изд.94.
> было две обособленные группы, различающиеся зав.номером - 40 машин  с цифровым 9421*1010* (условно), и 4 с буквенным обозначением серии 9421*АИ22*. 
> отличались оборудованием.


Спасибо Вам за информацию. Если я правильно понял, наименование поздних версий ПФС как ПФМ в полку уже "бытовало"?

----------


## GK21

> В том то и дело, что ГП-9 нельзя подвесить на самолет как подвесной топливный бак. Требуется доработка планера. Серийно ГП-9 стали ставить на Миг-21С и то не с первых серий (Арсеньев про это где-то писал). Скорее всего машины горьковского завода дорабатывались в строю, московский возможно в 1968 уже ставил серийно. А что касается ПФ то пока нет никаких документов о возможности использования ГП-9 на этих машинах, зато есть станция СПС-141 на машинах доработанных по специальному бюллетеню.


Ивестно ли, с какого времени *МиГ-21ПФМ* стали оборудоваться для установки контейнера ГП-9? К сожалению, ни в каких доступных изданиях не удалось найти ответ на этот вопрос.

----------


## Mig

> Это на МИГ-21ФЛ, который был выставлен в Киеве (не знаю, как сейчас).


Спасибо!
Скорее всего так оно и есть:
МиГ-21ФЛ (тип 77) малоизвестная модификация.
пост #205

----------


## VladS

28 апреля 1967 во Вьетнаме одиночный МиГ-21 сбил один F-105D и еще один повредил, по американскому описанию боя (Ред Барон, Хобсон) - обоих пушечным огнем. Вроде ПФМ прибыли позже, тогда доработка ПФЛ? Или все таки здесь кроется ошибка?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ивестно ли, с какого времени *МиГ-21ПФМ* стали оборудоваться для установки контейнера ГП-9? К сожалению, ни в каких доступных изданиях не удалось найти ответ на этот вопрос.





> По жизни борт 44 всегда был МиГом-21С (тип 95). И начал он свою сознательную жизнь в Горьком в январе 1967 года. Из сборочного цеха машина вышла без пушечного вооружения. А гондолу ГП-9 она получила в свой арсенал только в октябре 1969 года. Перископ "прописался" на откидной части фонаря в ноябре 1971 года...


[QUOTE=Migarius;68353]Фото машины 950СЧ20 к сожалению нет, а вот фото его собрата по серии в этой теме уже мелькало, в посте №457. Машина, которую Е.Гордон выдаёт за якобы первый предсерийный МиГ-21С №95210101 на самом деле серийный МиГ-21С №950СЧ14. Стоит отметить, что пушечная гондола ГП-9 нашла прописку под фюзеляжем серийных эСок только с машины №950СТ15. Все выпущенные ранее МиГ-21С дорабатывались заводскими бригадами уже в строю.[/QUOTE]


Вот нашел информацию про МиГ-21С.

----------


## GK21

[QUOTE=RA3DCS;158282]


> Фото машины 950СЧ20 к сожалению нет, а вот фото его собрата по серии в этой теме уже мелькало, в посте №457. Машина, которую Е.Гордон выдаёт за якобы первый предсерийный МиГ-21С №95210101 на самом деле серийный МиГ-21С №950СЧ14. Стоит отметить, что пушечная гондола ГП-9 нашла прописку под фюзеляжем серийных эСок только с машины №950СТ15. Все выпущенные ранее МиГ-21С дорабатывались заводскими бригадами уже в строю.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Вот нашел информацию про МиГ-21С.



Понятно, спасибо!
В юбилейном издании Микояновского ОКБ нашел информацию, что начиная с "ПФМ", МиГ-21 оснащались подвесным контейнером ГП-9. Судя по всему, это предусматривалось штатно на всех самолетах этой модификации. Имел этот контейнер и "С". Начиная с "СМ" ГШ-23 были уже встроенными.

----------


## CRC

передний шарнир GP-9,на Mig-21Pfm / 76  Модернизированный при капитальном ремонте.Первые партии Mig-21 Pfm / 94 не могли нести GP-9.
В моей инструкции, под фюзеляжем Mig-21 Pfm 76/94 может нести контейнер UPK-1 .

----------


## RA3DCS

> 28 апреля 1967 во Вьетнаме одиночный МиГ-21 сбил один F-105D и еще один повредил, по американскому описанию боя (Ред Барон, Хобсон) - обоих пушечным огнем. Вроде ПФМ прибыли позже, тогда доработка ПФЛ? Или все таки здесь кроется ошибка?


ПФМ прибыли в Вьетнам в октябре 1967г.

----------


## RA3DCS

> передний шарнир GP-9,на Mig-21Pfm / 76  Модернизированный при капитальном ремонте..


В каком году ремонт проводился?

----------


## FLOGGER

> вопрос был, когда первоначально ПФМ получил эту возможность (серийная модификация)


Да, именно это меня интересовало.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ивестно ли, с какого времени *МиГ-21ПФМ* стали оборудоваться для установки контейнера ГП-9?


Так именно об этом я и веду разговор, именно это меня и интересует. Какие вообще серии изд. 94 дорабатывались? Или все подряд с какого-то момента? А ПФМ тип 76 тоже все подряд или как-то выборочно?

----------


## CRC

> В каком году ремонт проводился?


Первая половина семидесятых

----------


## RA3DCS

> Первая половина семидесятых


Долго он ждал своей очереди бюллетень 1965 года. Хотя может и 75 !

----------


## CRC

> Долго он ждал своей очереди бюллетень 1965 года. Хотя может и 75 !


Это долго ? К первому капитальному ремонту.

Mig-21 Pfm 94 был приоритетным, чтобы экспортировать в Египет, после перерыва, доставлен в страну Варшавского договора до 1968 года

Во время капитального ремонта, на Mig-21Pfm / 76,  установленный комплект проводов для разведывательного контейнера

----------


## Sveto

вопрос был, когда первоначально ПФМ получил эту возможность (серийная модификация)




> Да, именно это меня интересовало.


не позднее июля 1968 года

а модификация ранних серий ...вероятно, во время ремонта... Вот пример здесь б/н 22705 ,зав.номер 5711 на котором во время ремонта на АРЗ «Змай» заменили крышку фонаря кабины (см. перископ) ..а под фюзеляжем - ГП-9!  фото: Л.Павлович

----------


## CRC

Yстановка для GP-9, на чешском Mig-21Pfm - от самолета 94A7113, построен в 1968 год 

в этом самолете установка для GP-9 уже была построена на заводе.прибыл в Чехию 02.04.1968

 самолет доставлен в июле 1967 года, 94A5411 не имеет этой установки

----------


## FLOGGER

А по серийности ничего не известно?

----------


## FLOGGER

> не позднее июля 1968 года


Спасибо!!!

----------


## GK21

> ПФМ прибыли в Вьетнам в октябре 1967г.


Логично предположить, что во Вьетнам в октябре 1967 г. ПФМ-ы, "умудреные опытом", прибыли уже с пушечным вооружением

----------


## FLOGGER

А Ф-13 это не мог быть?

----------


## lindr

> А Ф-13 это не мог быть?


Прибытие Ф-13 известно по воспоминаниям рябкова




> 2) По моим записям в блокноте, Сборка первых двух МИГ-21ф-13 начата В ночь с 23 на 24 июня 1967 года.Бортовые номера 39 и 40. Ут ром 24 июня я был на сборке. Самолет борт 46 и 45 были облетаны после сборки 29 июля. Готовили при мне, я присутвовал при подготовке на контроле.В первой партии собрано 12 самолетов ( с 39 по 50).Заводской номер борта 46 - 1503. К сборке второй партии ( с 51) приступили 8 сентября 1967 года.


Фрагменты переписки с Frank ROZENDAAL. Рассказ №58 - 30 Мая 2013 - Блог - Авиация СГВ




> ПФМ прибыли в Вьетнам в октябре 1967г.


В ноябре и с пушкой  ЕМНИП.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну тогда, если я правильно понимаю, это никак не мог быть МИГ-21: ни Ф-13, ни ПФ. Или МИГ-17, или МИГ-19.
P.S. Кстати, не припомню, чтобы встречал фото вьетнамских ПФ ( и их модиф.) с ГП-9.

----------


## lindr

Остатки ПФЛ вывели из первой линии осенью 1967, из 34 машин в строю осталось не более 7.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Остатки ПФЛ вывели из первой линии осенью 1967, из 34 машин в строю осталось не более 7.


Горьковские машины переделанные из ПФ во Вьетнам попали? Или все ушли в учебные части на территории  СССР?

----------


## lindr

Нет, во Вьетнам только новой постройки. На Russian planes реестре все есть. 

Переделки были ранних серии, начали с пятой ЕМНИП. 

Потом ПФ для иностранцев переделывали только в ФЛ а не в ПФЛ, а ФЛ никогда во Вьетнам не поставлялись.

----------


## Sveto

с точки зрения летчика - практически нет разницы между ПФС и ПФМ
Возьмем например методическое пособие летчику Л-14 (Л-13) 

Л-14 – МиГ-21 ПФМ ВВС Югославии
Л-12 – МиГ21Ф-13 ВВС Югославии 
а "Л-13" которого в ВВС Югославии не было? вероятно МиГ-21ПФС

----------


## Кацперский

МиГ-21ПФМ с АПУ-13МТ. Неужели их применяли просто для подвески Р-3С или всё же имеем Р-13М на данном типе?

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне сдается, это болгарская машина. Может, они что-нибудь скажут? Здесь на Форуме, кажется, кто-то был из Болгарии.
P.S. А под эту АПУ можно было подвешивать Р-3С?

----------


## sovietjet

> Мне сдается, это болгарская машина. Может, они что-нибудь скажут? Здесь на Форуме, кажется, кто-то был из Болгарии.
> P.S. А под эту АПУ можно было подвешивать Р-3С?


Да, болгарская машина. Борт 26 из 15 ИАП авиабаза Равнец, заводский N940MK10. Фото сделано в Астрахан, 1988г.

----------


## Кацперский

> А под эту АПУ можно было подвешивать Р-3С?


Можно. Тут правда модифицированная АПУ-13БС (если верить подписи). Неплохо было бы разобраться отличались ли они внешне друг от друга.



Самолёт-то болгарский, а наличие АПУ-13МТ налицо. Немцы под Р-60 переделывали свои МиГ-21ПФМ, вопрос - делали ли такое болгары под Р-13М?

----------


## FLOGGER

Поэтому я и написал, что нужно у болгар поинтересоваться. У нас вряд ли кто скажет.

----------


## Кацперский

Любые конструктивные и эксплуатационные изменения мимо разработчика и завода-изготовителя в те времена не проходили.

----------


## sovietjet

Болгарский МиГ-21ПФМ никогда не были с Р-60

----------


## RA3DCS

> Неплохо было бы разобраться отличались ли они внешне друг от друга.


Вроде бы АПУ-13БС отличается от АПУ-13МТ наличием блока связи для К-13М1

----------


## Кацперский

> Болгарский МиГ-21ПФМ никогда не были с Р-60


А как насчёт Р-13М? Про болгарские Р-60 вопрос не стоял.




> Вроде бы АПУ-13БС отличается от АПУ-13МТ наличием блока связи для К-13М1


Я в курсе, спрашивал - оличается ли внешне?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я в курсе, спрашивал - оличается ли внешне?


Фото и рисунков нет!, но судя по описанию отличия есть!

----------


## Кацперский

Спасибо Саша. Картинка из какого руководства?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Любые конструктивные и эксплуатационные изменения мимо разработчика и завода-изготовителя в те времена не проходили.


Согласен. И, тем не менее, у нас вряд ли кто скажет. Есть ли на Форуме те, кто в курсе этих изменений документально или встречался с ними в частях?
Я сильно сомневаюсь.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Картинка из какого руководства?


Изделие 23-12 1975г.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21ПФС №67 во дворе окружного дома офицеров (ОДО) в Свердловске, апрель 1988г. Борт прибыл из Барнаульского ВВАУЛ. Утилизирован в 90-х.
  
Он, ещё в БВВАУЛ

----------


## AntropovSergei

> МиГ-21ПФС №67 во дворе окружного дома офицеров (ОДО) в Свердловске, апрель 1988г. Борт прибыл из Барнаульского ВВАУЛ. Утилизирован в 90-х.
>   
> Он, ещё в БВВАУЛ


А как он из Барнеаполя в Ёбурге оказался?
Могли бы и в "Столице Мира" на постамент поставить?
А-то Л-29, Л-39 и Як-28 не так уж много для города, в котором было летное училище (((

----------


## GThomson

> А как он из Барнеаполя в Ёбурге оказался?
> Могли бы и в "Столице Мира" на постамент поставить?
> А-то Л-29, Л-39 и Як-28 не так уж много для города, в котором было летное училище (((


МиГ-и стоят памятниками там, где они и летали - в Славгороде и Камне...

----------


## Fencer

https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku/photos

----------


## ПСП

*МиГ-21ПФС №52*, Фрунзенское АТУ ГА, конец 70-х - начало 80-х годов. 
    и ПФМ №09  

Попался снимок, вероятно, этот же борт ещё в Канте :

----------


## Кацперский

Есть ли у кого-нибудь инфо по бюллетеню № 08503151 1966 г.?

----------


## Кацперский

Валер, у тебя ящик переполнен, выкладываю сюда. МиГ-21ПФМ тип 76 с ГП-9.

----------


## FLOGGER

Привет всем, надеюсь на Сашину (или еще чью-то) подсказку - думаю, он сюда заглянет. Не могу вспомнить, была у нас ветка МИГ-21ПФ? Что-то не могу ее найти... Или только эта: ПФС\ПФМ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не могу вспомнить, была у нас ветка МИГ-21ПФ? Что-то не могу ее найти... Или только эта: ПФС\ПФМ?


ПФ мы как то собственной темой обделили!

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот это да! Спасибо, Саша.

----------


## Кацперский

Вопрос по болгарским ПФМ. Где-то в сети нашёл утверждение, что б/у-шные самолёты №№ 14-12, 15-08, 15-11, 15-18 имели систему СК. Где ошибка? Утверждение ошибочное или номера неверные?

----------


## sovietjet

> Вопрос по болгарским ПФМ. Где-то в сети нашёл утверждение, что б/у-шные самолёты №№ 14-12, 15-08, 15-11, 15-18 имели систему СК. Где ошибка? Утверждение ошибочное или номера неверные?


Номера верные.

----------


## Кацперский

Спасибо! Значит не СК на них, а СК-3.

----------


## Кацперский

А сколько вообще было ПФМ в Болгарии? Перечисленные мной 4 ед. - самые ранние. Следующие 940АЧ09, 940АЧ10, 940АЧ15, 940АЧ23, 940МА04, 940МА08, 940МА19, 940ММ20, 940МО04...940МО11, 940МО13, 940МО15...940МО18, 940МО23, 940МЛ02 (этот выпал из ряда с-тов серии МЛ для польских ВВС - у нас-то думали, что он разбился, поэтому взамен дали 940МО22), 940МЕ10, 940МЕ22, 940МТ04, 940МТ09, 940МИ23, 940МИ24, 940МК03, 940МК08, 940МК10, 940МК13, 940МК16, 940МК20, 940ОС03, 940ОС12...940ОС14, 940ОС17...940ОС19, 940ОА10, 940ОА12. Под вопросом 940АЧ13 и 940МИ12.

----------


## sovietjet

> А сколько вообще было ПФМ в Болгарии? Перечисленные мной 4 ед. - самые ранние. Следующие 940АЧ09, 940АЧ10, 940АЧ15, 940АЧ23, 940МА04, 940МА08, 940МА19, 940ММ20, 940МО04...940МО11, 940МО13, 940МО15...940МО18, 940МО23, 940МЛ02 (этот выпал из ряда с-тов серии МЛ для польских ВВС - у нас-то думали, что он разбился, поэтому взамен дали 940МО22), 940МЕ10, 940МЕ22, 940МТ04, 940МТ09, 940МИ23, 940МИ24, 940МК03, 940МК08, 940МК10, 940МК13, 940МК16, 940МК20, 940ОС03, 940ОС12...940ОС14, 940ОС17...940ОС19, 940ОА10, 940ОА12. Под вопросом 940АЧ13 и 940МИ12.


50 были доставлены

94211412
94211508
94211511
94211518
940АЧ09
940АЧ10
940АЧ13
940АЧ15
940АЧ23
940МК03
940МК05
940МК10
940МК13 - учебное пособие
940МК16
940МК20
940МА08
940МА19
940ММ20
940MO04
940MO05
940MO06
940MO07
940MO08
940MO09
940MO10
940MO11
940MO13
940MO15
940MO16
940MO17
940MO18
940MO23
940МЛ02
940ME10
940ME22
940МТ04
940MT09
940МИ12
940МИ23
940МИ24
940ОС03
940ОС12
940ОС13
940ОС14
940ОС17
940ОС18
940ОС19
940OA04
940OA10
940ОА12

----------


## Кацперский

> 50 были доставлены


Благодарю! Известны ли даты выпуска самолётов серий МТ и МИ? Когда ВВС НРБ получили с-ты 940АЧ13 и 940МИ12?

----------


## sovietjet

> Благодарю! Известны ли даты выпуска самолётов серий МТ и МИ? Когда ВВС НРБ получили с-ты 940АЧ13 и 940МИ12?


Оба доставлены 05.1978. Дата выпуска МТ04 - 27.10.1965

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> 50 были доставлены
> 
> 94211412
> 94211508
> 94211511
> 94211518
> 940АЧ09
> 940АЧ10
> 940АЧ13
> ...


Hi,

Which four MiG-21PFM aircraft went to Nigeria in 1992?

And what about c/n 940МА04?
I have this aircraft as delivered to Bulgaria on 27-12-1977 as s/n 34.
This MiG-21PFM crashed on 05-10-1989.


Jeroen

----------


## sovietjet

> Hi,
> 
> Which four MiG-21PFM aircraft went to Nigeria in 1992?
> 
> And what about c/n 940МА04?
> I have this aircraft as delivered to Bulgaria on 27-12-1977 as s/n 34.
> This MiG-21PFM crashed on 05-10-1989.
> 
> 
> Jeroen


Nothing went to Nigeria. 34 should be OA04.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Nothing went to Nigeria. 34 should be OA04.


Thanks.

And what about MiG-21PFM 76 and 77?

----------


## sovietjet

> Thanks.
> 
> And what about MiG-21PFM 76 and 77?


76 is 940МИ12
77 is 940АЧ13

At some point it was considered that PFM 51, 61, 77 and MiG-21US 02 were sold to Nigeria but it seems this never happened.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> 76 is 940МИ12
> 77 is 940АЧ13
> 
> At some point it was considered that PFM 51, 61, 77 and MiG-21US 02 were sold to Nigeria but it seems this never happened.


Thanks again.

I consider it very likely that the four MiG-21PFM and one MiG-21 'dual' seen abandoned at Gbadolite AB (DRC) are former Bulgarian AF aircraft.
For sure, they are NOT former Serbian aircraft!


Jeroen

----------


## sovietjet

> Thanks again.
> 
> I consider it very likely that the four MiG-21PFM and one MiG-21 'dual' seen abandoned at Gbadolite AB (DRC) are former Bulgarian AF aircraft.
> For sure, they are NOT former Serbian aircraft!
> 
> 
> Jeroen


Do you have pictures of them?

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Jeroen

----------


## RA3DCS

Из инструкции летчику МИГ-21ПФМ 1974 года.
На самолетах оборудованных системой автоматического встречного запуска (САВЗ),включение АЗС ЗАПУСК В ВОЗДУХЕ перед пуском управляемых ракет не требуется. В этом случае во время пуска ракет при каждом нажатии боевой кнопки независимо от интервала между нажатиями включается система (САВЗ) на время 6 секунд. Контроль включения системы осуществляется летчиком по высвечиванию сигнала ЗАЖИГ. ВЫКЛ.
Перед выполнением полета, связанного с условным пуском управляемых ракет , на самолетах оборудованных системой САВЗ, для исключения срабатывания САВЗ при каждом нажатии боевой кнопки на земле после запуска двигателя отключить АЗС АГРЕГАТ ЗАПУСКА.

Что то я в описаниях про систему САВЗ на МиГ-21ПФМ этого невстречал! 
Доработка по бюллетеням как АКВС на миг-23?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, привет, с Новым Годом! Тебе на этот вопрос может, я думаю, только Арсеньев ответить, да и то...

----------


## Mig

Коллеги, скажите, по вашему мнению какого цвета б/н этого МиГ-21ПФМ? Фото сделано в Кубинке в 1967 году.

----------


## Panda-9

Хм.)) Вглядывался, вглядывался... Голосую за красный. Да, кажется, что звезда на киле выглядит темнее номера. Но, во-первых, похоже, что верхняя часть снимка немного затемнена (при печати), из-за чего звезда и киль в целом выглядят темнее, чем у машин на заднем плане. Во-вторых, все три машины имеют номера 3_, а значит с вероятностью, близкой к 100%, они имеют одинаковый цвет бортовых. И по тому кусочку номера, который виднеется за ПОШ б/н 33, очень похоже, что звезда и номер имеют один тон. Был бы цвет синим - скорее всего, существенно темнее был бы. Вон, радиопрозрачные поверхности (зеленые) выглядят очень и очень темными. Всё это, конечно, только косвенно. И вероятность светло-синих (голубых) номеров имеется.

----------


## Mig

> Хм.)) Вглядывался, вглядывался... Голосую за красный. Да, кажется, что звезда на киле выглядит темнее номера. Но, во-первых, похоже, что верхняя часть снимка немного затемнена (при печати), из-за чего звезда и киль в целом выглядят темнее, чем у машин на заднем плане. Во-вторых, все три машины имеют номера 3_, а значит с вероятностью, близкой к 100%, они имеют одинаковый цвет бортовых. И по тому кусочку номера, который виднеется за ПОШ б/н 33, очень похоже, что звезда и номер имеют один тон. Был бы цвет синим - скорее всего, существенно темнее был бы. Вон, радиопрозрачные поверхности (зеленые) выглядят очень и очень темными. Всё это, конечно, только косвенно. И вероятность светло-синих (голубых) номеров имеется.


Откровенно говоря, мне очень бы хотелось, чтобы номер был красного цвета (т.е. борт на фото из 32 гиап), но... В Фотошопе покрутил, изменял яркость и контрастность снимка. И при всех манипуляциях б/н оставался заметно светлее тона звезды на киле... Наверное, придется делать вывод, что цвет номера все-таки светлее цвета ОЗ, а значит это голубой цвет и борт на фото принадлежит 234-му "пилотажному" полку.

----------


## GK21

Видел уже это фото и задавался, естественно. тем же вопросом )). Но, откровенно говоря, достоверно судить о цвете б/н по его тональности на черно-белом фото весьма сложно, поскольку последняя очень зависит от условий освещения и может меняться от почти белой до почти черной. Примеров тому много на фото одних и тех же самолетов 234-го полка, снятых в различных ракурсах и в разных условиях.  
Чисто интуитивно цвет более похож на красный.

----------


## FLOGGER

А разве не известно, какого цвета были номера в полку в 67-м году? Или они были разных цветов?

----------


## AndyK

> А разве не известно, какого цвета были номера в полку в 67-м году? Или они были разных цветов?


Так в Кубинке помимо местного 234 гв.иап и с-ты 32 гв.иап бывали, по цвету номера я так понимаю коллега *Mig* и пытается принадлежность борта к полку определить  :Smile:

----------


## GK21

> Так в Кубинке помимо местного 234 гв.иап и с-ты 32 гв.иап бывали, по цвету номера я так понимаю коллега *Mig* и пытается принадлежность борта к полку определить


Чтобы было окончательно понятно стоит, наверное, пояснить, что в Кубинке в 1967 г. ещё присутствовали все три полка 9-й ИАД, два из которых имели на вооружении МиГ-21ПФМ: 32-й ГИАП в составе трёх эскадрилий с полным комплектом б/н красного цвета и 234-й ГИАП, в котором ПФМ-ы имела только одна 3-я АЭ.  За 1-й и 2-й были закреплены МиГ-17 и МиГ-21ФЛ соответственно. Как известно, б/н в 234-м полку были голубые. Номера ПФМ-ов 3-й АЭ были 20-30-е - в этом, собственно, и заключается проблема.)).  ФЛ-ы занимали, как известно,  50-60-е номера.

----------


## Let_nab

> Откровенно говоря, мне очень бы хотелось, чтобы номер был красного цвета (т.е. борт на фото из 32 гиап), но... В Фотошопе покрутил, изменял яркость и контрастность снимка. И при всех манипуляциях б/н оставался заметно светлее тона звезды на киле... Наверное, придется делать вывод, что цвет номера все-таки светлее цвета ОЗ, а значит это голубой цвет и борт на фото принадлежит 234-му "пилотажному" полку.


*Так и есть. Это борт 234 ГИАП с синим номерком...., и всем известными бурятами...*

----------


## GK21

> *Так и есть. Это борт 234 ГИАП с синим номерком...., и всем известными бурятами...*


Спасибо за фото! Рад каждому новому архивному фото из Кубинки.
В том, что в 1967 году в обоих полках 9-й ИАД в Кубинке имелись *МиГ-21ПФМ с б/н «33»* сомнений, собственно, никаких нет (см. мой пост выше). И тому имеются документальные подтверждения. 
Речь шла о конкретном снимке МиГ-21ПФМ с таким номером, который был выложен недавно на одном из ресурсов, связанном с  историей аэродрома Кубинки. Наверное, помочь   с идентификацией мог бы в первую очередь тот человек, который выложил там это фото, или владелец архива. Но никаких «координат» на этом ресурсе, кроме года, вероятно, не было приведено. 
Фото хорошее, в красивом ракурсе и явно не любительское. Профессиональные военные фотографы в Кубинке в те времена просто так не  появлялись, а, значит, должно было быть какое-то событие с участием этих самолетов. Одно знаковое событие, в котором участвовали в упоминаемом году (если датировка верна) летчики 32-го и 234-го авиаполков на МиГ-21ПФМ и ФЛ многим известно. Так что тут без «дедуктивного метода», как говорится, не обойтись )).

----------


## Let_nab

> Спасибо за фото! Рад каждому новому архивному фото из Кубинки.
> В том, что в 1967 году в обоих полках 9-й ИАД в Кубинке имелись *МиГ-21ПФМ с б/н «33»* сомнений, собственно, никаких нет (см. мой пост выше). И тому имеются документальные подтверждения. 
> Речь шла о конкретном снимке МиГ-21ПФМ с таким номером, который был выложен недавно на одном из ресурсов, связанном с  историей аэродрома Кубинки. Наверное, помочь   с идентификацией мог бы в первую очередь тот человек, который выложил там это фото, или владелец архива. Но никаких «координат» на этом ресурсе, кроме года, вероятно, не было приведено. 
> Фото хорошее, в красивом ракурсе и явно не любительское. Профессиональные военные фотографы в Кубинке в те времена просто так не  появлялись, а, значит, должно было быть какое-то событие с участием этих самолетов. Одно знаковое событие, в котором участвовали в упоминаемом году (если датировка верна) летчики 32-го и 234-го авиаполков на МиГ-21ПФМ и ФЛ многим известно. Так что тут без «дедуктивного метода», как говорится, не обойтись )).


Ситуация по съёмке вполне простая. На аэродроме фотографировать было запрещено. Это нарушение всей секретности! Это касается всех объектов МО СССР, в том числе и по группам войск. Фото пошли - когда пошёл бардак 90-х, к примеру по тому же выводу войск из Германии, когда уже начались и дни "открытых дверей" и эти все "папараци-спотинг", когда перестали отлавливать этих шпионов. А то некоторые зачастую спрашивают про "почему мало фото техники". Что даже этот пространный вопрос удивляет наших вояк. До нас дошли полнометражные фото с аэродрома сделанные либо замполитами для наглядной агитации прошедшие цензуру-согласование с особистами, либо фото сделанные официальными фотокорреспондентами тоже прошедшие цензуру. Есть отдельные редкие фото техники сделанные нелегально срочниками, но они имеют свою специфику. Офицеры как правило проблем от особистов для себе не организовывали, чтобы пронести даже фоток на аэродром - перечеркнув себе карьеру и что ещё хуже...

Касаемо по этому фото, то это политотдельское фото своих из 234-го для наглядки. Самолёт б\н тот же самый что и выше на фото про который шла речь. Это видно по "составному" килю. Период съемки начало 1978 года.
Бурят просто колоритный! Младший авиационный специалист эскадрильи, однако! И тогда без них не обходились. Видимо отличник ВВС, передовик соцсоревнования, комсомолец, если политотдельцы специально его сфоткали. Молодцы ребята! Интересна и приблуда на ПВД.

----------


## Let_nab

По МиГ-21 было много фото на форуме ЧВВАУЛ, который прекратил своё существование...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

> Хм.)) Вглядывался, вглядывался... Голосую за красный.


Похоже. Для примера голубой...

----------


## AndyK

> Касаемо по этому фото, то это политотдельское фото своих из 234-го для наглядки. Самолёт б\н тот же самый что и выше на фото про который шла речь. Это видно по "составному" килю. Период съемки начало 1970-х.


Что такое "составной" киль?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Let_nab

> Что такое "составной" киль?


Я к тому, что люминь на киле не однотонный как на последнем фото, а как бэ "составной", что бросилось в глаза. Слово "составной" сразу пришло в голову и подумал, что и другие поймут о чём речь. Просто я другой привязки не увидел, типа одинаковых "царапин" или "вмятин".

----------


## Let_nab

И чтобы точку поставить в гадании дополню фотографией.
Прежде всего уточню, что фото сделано в начале 1978 года, а не как раньше постил, что в начале 70-х. Это на 100%. В прошлом посте исправил. Более внимательно глянул и нашёл привязку по времени, рассматривая, как и тот же "составной" киль.

По оттенку на этих ч\б фотографиях, думаю, 50 на 50 цвет угадать. Так как посмотрел ещё фотки, в частности, свои на 21-х МиГах 234 полка, то там реально никак не определить красный-синий. 

Потом. И я бы не сказал "голубой", как тут пишут. Достоверно всё же — это "синий светлый". Даже по своей памяти.

В кабинете обсуждаемого "синего" МиГа б\н 33 Командир 234 ГИАП подполковник Благодарный А.И. Так что вряд ли командир Проскуровского катался бы на "красных" бортах 32-го полка...
Походу этот "синий" 33-й 234-го полка - популярный по фоткам, возможно так как был "командирским любимчиком".
И эта фотка официальная политотдельская.

----------

